#  :: القاعات العامة :: > لقاءات في حب الله >  صحيح البخاري

## اسكندرانى

*الجامع المسند الصحيح المختصر من أمور رسول الله 
صلى الله عليه وسلم وسننه وأيَّامه
المشهور بـ
صحيح البخاري

للإمام أبي عبد الله محمد بن إسماعيل البخاري
*

----------


## اسكندرانى

باب: كيف كان بدء الوحي إلى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم.



1 - حدثنا الحميدي عبد الله بن الزبير قال: حدثنا سفيان قال: حدثنا يحيى بن سعيد الأنصاري قال: أخبرني محمد بن إبراهيم التيمي: أنه سمع علقمة بن وقاص الليثي يقول: سمعت عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه علىالمنبر قال: سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول: 

(إنما الأعمال بالنيات، وإنما لكل امرىء ما نوى، فمن كانت هجرته إلى دنيا يصيبها، أو إلى امرأة ينكحها، فهجرته إلى ما هاجر إليه).

----------


## اسكندرانى

حدثنا عبد الله بن يوسف قال: أخبرنا مالك، عن هشام بن عروة، عن أبيه، عن عائشة أم المؤمنين رضي الله عنها: أن الحارث بن هشام رضي الله عنه سأل رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال: يا رسول الله، كيف يأتيك الوحي؟ فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: 

(أحيانا يأتيني مثل صلصلة الجرس، وهو أشده علي، فيفصم عني وقد وعيت عنه ما قال، وأحيانا يتمثل لي الملك رجلا، فيكلمني فأعي ما يقول).

قالت عائشة رضي الله عنها: ولقد رأيته ينزل عليه الوحي في اليوم الشديد البرد، فيفصم عنه وإن جبينه ليتفصد عرقا.

----------


## اسكندرانى

حدثنا يحيى بن بكير قال: حدثنا الليث عن عقيل، عن ابن شهاب، عن عروة بن الزبير، عن عائشة أم المؤمنين أنها قالت: أول ما بدىء به رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم من الوحي الرؤيا الصالحة في النوم، فكان لا يرى رؤيا إلا جاءت مثل فلق الصبح، ثم حبب إليه الخلاء، وكان يخلو بغار حراء، فيتحنث فيه - وهو التعبد - الليالي ذوات العدد قبل أن ينزع إلى أهله، ويتزود لذلك، ثم يرجع إلى خديجة فيتزود لمثلها، حتى جاءه الحق وهو في غار حراء، فجاءه الملك فقال: اقرأ، قال: (ما أنا بقارىء). قال: (فأخذني فغطني حتى بلغ مني الجهد، ثم أرسلني فقال: اقرأ، قلت ما أنا بقارىء، فأخذني فغطني الثانية حتى بلغ مني الجهد، ثم أرسلني فقال: اقرأ، فقلت: ما أنا بقارىء، فأخذني فغطني الثالثة، ثم أرسلني فقال: {اقرأ باسم ربك الذي خلق. خلق الإنسان من علق. اقرأ وربك الأكرم}). فرجع بها رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يرجف فؤاده، فدخل على خديجة بنت خويلد رضي الله عنها فقال: (زملوني زملوني). فزملوه حتى ذهب عنه الروع، فقال لخديجة وأخبرها الخبر: (لقد خشيت على نفسي). فقالت خديجة: كلا والله ما يخزيك الله أبدا، إنك لتصل الرحم، وتحمل الكل، وتكسب المعدوم، وتقري الضيف، وتعين على نوائب الحق.
فانطلقت به خديجة حتى أتت به ورقة بن نوفل بن أسد بن عبد العزى، ابن عم خديجة، وكان امرءا تنصر في الجاهلية، وكان يكتب الكتاب العبراني، فيكتب من الإنجيل بالعبرانية ما شاء الله أن يكتب، وكان شيخا كبيرا قد عمي، فقالت له خديجة: يا بن عم، اسمع من ابن أخيك. فقال له ورقة: يا بن أخي ماذا ترى؟ فأخبره رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم خبر ما رأى، فقاله له ورقة: هذا الناموس الذي نزل الله به على موسى، يا ليتني فيها جذع، ليتني أكون حيا إذ يخرجك قومك، فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: (أومخرجي هم). قال: نعم، لم يأت رجل قط بمثل ما جئت به إلا عودي، وإن يدركني يومك أنصرك نصرا مؤزرا. ثم لم ينشب ورقة أن توفي، وفتر الوحي

----------


## اسكندرانى

قال ابن شهاب: وأخبرني أبو سلمة بن عبد الرحمن، أن جابر بن عبد الله الأنصاري قال، وهو يحدث عن فترة الوحي، فقال في حديثه: 
(بينا أنا أمشي إذ سمعت صوتا من السماء، فرفعت بصري، فإذا الملك الذي جاءني بحراء جالس على كرسي بين السماء والأرض، فرعبت منه، فرجعت فقلت: زملوني زملوني، فأنزل الله تعالى: {يا أيها المدثر. قم فأنذر - إلى قوله - والرجز فاهجر} فحمي الوحي وتتابع).

----------


## اسكندرانى

- حدثنا موسى بن إسماعيل قال: حدثنا أبو عوانة قال: حدثنا موسى بن أبي عائشة قال: حدثنا سعيد بن جبير، عن ابن عباس، في قوله تعالى: {لا تحرك به لسانك لتعجل به}.
قال: كان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يعالج من التنزيل شدة، وكان مما يحرك شفتيه - فقال ابن عباس: فأنا أحركهما لكم كما كان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يحركهما، وقال سعيد: أنا أحركهما كما رأيت ابن عباس يحركهما، فحرك شفتيه - فأنزل الله تعالى: {لا تحرك به لسانك لتعجل به. إن علينا جمعه وقرآنه}. قال: جمعه له في صدرك وتقرأه: {فإذا قرأناه فاتبع قرآنه}. قال: فاستمع له وأنصت: {ثم إن علينا بيانه}. ثم إن علينا أن تقرأه، فكان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بعد ذلك إذا أتاه جبريل استمع، فإذا انطلق جبريل قرأه النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم كما قرأه.

----------


## اسكندرانى

حدثنا عبدان قال: أخبرنا عبد الله قال: أخبرنا يونس عن الزهري (ح). وحدثنا بشر بن محمد قال: أخبرنا عبد الله قال: أخبرنا يونس ومعمر عن الزهري نحوه قال: أخبرني عبيد الله بن عبد الله، عن ابن عباس قال:
 كان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أجود الناس، وكان أجود ما يكون في رمضان حين يلقاه جبريل، وكان يلقاه في كل ليلة من رمضان فيدارسه القرآن، فلرسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أجود بالخير من الريح المرسلة.

----------


## اسكندرانى

حدثنا أبو اليمان الحكم بن نافع قال: أخبرنا شعيب عن الزهري قال: أخبرني عبيد الله بن عبد الله بن عتبة بن مسعود، أن عبد الله بن عباس أخبره، أن أبا سفيان بن حرب أخبره: أن هرقل أرسل إليه في ركب من قريش، وكانوا تجارا بالشأم، في المدة التي كان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ماد فيها ابا سفيان وكفار قريش، فأتوه وهم بإيلياء، فدعاهم في مجلسه، وحوله عظماء الروم، ثم دعاهم ودعا بترجمانه، فقال: أيكم أقرب نسبا بهذا الرجل الذي يزعم أنه نبي؟ فقال أبو سفيان: فقلت أنا أقربهم نسبا، فقال: أدنوه مني، وقربوا أصحابه فاجعلوهم عند ظهره، ثم قال لترجمانه: قل لهم إني سائل عن هذا الرجل، فإن كذبني فكذبوه، فوالله لولا الحياء من أن يأثروا علي كذبا لكذبت عنه. ثم كان أول ما سألني عنه أن قال: كيف نسبه فيكم؟ قلت: هو فينا ذو نسب. قال: فهل قال هذا القول منكم أحد قط قبله؟ قلت: لا. قال: فهل كان من آبائه من ملك؟ قلت: لا. قال: فأشراف الناس يتبعونه أم ضعفاؤهم؟ فقلت: بل ضعفاؤهم. قال: أيزيدون أم ينقصون؟ قلت: بل يزيدون. قال: فهل يرتد أحد منهم سخطة لدينه بعد أن يدخل فيه؟ قلت: لا. قال: فهل كنتم تتهمونه بالكذب قبل أن يقول ما قال؟ قلت: لا. قال: فهل يغدر؟ قلت: لا، ونحن منه في مدة لا ندري ما هو فاعل فيها. قال: ولم تمكني كلمة أدخل فيها شيئا غير هذه الكلمة. قال: فهل قاتلتموه؟ قلت: نعم. قال: فكيف كان قتالكم إياه؟ قلت: الحرب بيننا وبينه سجال، ينال منا وننال منه. قال: ماذا يأمركم؟ قلت: يقول: اعبدوا الله وحده ولا تشركوا به شيئا، واتركوا ما يقول آباؤكم، ويأمرنا بالصلاة والصدق والعفاف والصلة. فقال للترجمان: قل له: سألتك عن نسبه فذكرت أنه فيكم ذو نسب، فكذلك الرسل تبعث في نسب قومها. وسألتك هل قال أحد منكم هذا القول، فذكرت أن لا، فقلت لو كان أحد قال هذا القول قبله، لقلت رجل يأتسي بقول قيل قبله. وسألتك هل كان من آبائه من ملك، فذكرت أن لا، قلت: فلو كان من آبائه من ملك، قلت رجل يطلب ملك أبيه. وسألتك هل كنتم تتهمونه بالكذب قبل أن يقول ما قال، فذكرت أن لا، فقد أعرف أنه لم يكن ليذر الكذب على الناس ويكذب على الله. وسألتك أشراف الناس اتبعوه أم ضعفاؤهم، فذكرت أن ضعفاؤهم اتبعوه، وهم أتباع الرسل، وسألتك أيزيدون أم ينقصون، فذكرت أنهم يزيدون، وكذلك أمر الإيمان حتى يتم. وسألتك أيرتد أحد سخطة لدينه بعد أن يدخل فيه، فذكرت أن لا، وكذلك الإيمان حين تخالط بشاشته القلوب. وسألتك هل يغدر، فذكرت أن لا، وكذلك الرسل لا تغدر. وسألتك بما يأمركم، فذكرت أنه يأمركم أن تعبدوا الله ولا تشركوا به شيئا، وينهاكم عن عبادة الأوثان، ويأمركم بالصلاة والصدق والعفاف، فإن كان ما تقول حقا فسيملك موضع قدمي هاتين، وقد كنت أعلم أنه خارج، لم أكن أظن أنه منكم، فلو أني أعلم أني أخلص إليه، لتجشمت لقاءه، ولو كنت عنده لغسلت عن قدمه. ثم دعا بكتاب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم الذي بعث به دحية إلى عظيم بصرى، فدفعه إلى هرقل، فقرأه، فإذا فيه: (بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم، من محمد عبد الله ورسوله إلى هرقل عظيم الروم: سلام على من اتبع الهدى، أما بعد، فإني أدعوك بدعاية الإسلام، أسلم تسلم، يؤتك الله أجرك مرتين، فإن توليت فإن عليك إثم الأريسيين، و: {يا أهل الكتاب تعالوا إلى كلمة سواء بيننا وبينكم أن لا نعبد إلا الله ولا نشرك به شيئا ولا يتخذ بعضنا بعضا أربابا من دون الله فإن تولوا فقولوا اشهدوا بأنا مسلمون}) قال أبو سفيان: فلما قال ما قال، وفرغ من قراءة الكتاب، كثر عنده الصخب وارتفعت الأصوات وأخرجنا، فقلت لأصحابي حين أخرجنا: لقد أمر ابن أبي كبشة، إنه يخافه ملك بني الأصفر. فما زلت موقنا أنه سيظهر حتى أدخل الله علي الإسلام.
وكان ابن الناطور، صاحب إيلياء وهرقل، أسقفا على نصارى الشأم، يحدث أن هرقل حين قدم إيلياء، أصبح يوما خبيث النفس، فقال بعض بطارقته: قد استنكرنا هيئتك، قال ابن الناطور: وكان هرقل حزاء ينظر في النجوم، فقال لهم حين سألوه: إني رأيت الليلة حين نظرت في النجوم ملك الختان قد ظهر، فمن يختتن من هذه الأمة؟ قالوا: ليس يختتن إلا اليهود، فلا يهمنك شأنهم، واكتب إلى مداين ملكك، فيقتلوا من فيهم من اليهود، فبينما هم على أمرهم، أتى هرقل برجل أرسل به ملك غسان يخبر عن خبر رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، فلما استخبره هرقل قال: أذهبوا فانظروا أمختتن هو أم لا؟ فنظروا إليه، فحدثوه أنه مختتن، وسأله عن العرب، فقال: هم يختتنون، فقال هرقل: هذا ملك هذه الأمة قد ظهر. ثم كتب هرقل إلى صاحب له برومية، وكان نظيره في العلم، وسار هرقل إلى حمص، فلم يرم حمص حتى أتاه كتاب من صاحبه يوافق راي هرقل على خروج النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، وأنه نبي، فأذن هرقل لعظماء الروم في دسكرة له بحمص، ثم أمر بأبوابها فغلقت، ثم اطلع فقال: يا معشر الروم، هل لكم في الفلاح والرشد، وأن يثبت ملككم فتبايعوا هذا النبي؟ فحاصوا حيصة حمر الوحش إلى الأبواب، فوجدوها قد غلقت، فلما رأى هرقل نفرتهم، وأيس من الإيمان، قال: ردوهم علي، وقال: إني قلت مقالتي آنفا أختبر بها شدتكم على دينكم، فقد رأيت، فسجدوا له ورضوا عنه، فكان ذلك آخر شأن هرقل.
رواه أبو صالح بن كيسان ويونس بن معمر عن الزهري.

----------


## اليمامة

جميل يا أستاذ نادر 
أحاديث مباركة ..وشيقة جدا 
انه دستور 

كل الشكر لك 
 :f:

----------


## أحمد ناصر

جزاك الله كل خير أخى الحبيب إسكندرانى إن شاء الله أتابع الموضوع أولا بأول ..جزك الله كل خير  :f:

----------


## اسكندرانى

> جميل يا أستاذ نادر 
> أحاديث مباركة ..وشيقة جدا 
> انه دستور 
> 
> كل الشكر لك


شكلاا لك اختى العزيزة يمامه 

ربنا يكرمك ويبارك فيك

----------


## فراشة

ما شاء الله 

بارك الله فيك أ.نادر

وجزاك عنا كل الخير

متابعة إن شاء الله

----------


## الشحرورة

*أستاذى الغالى أسكندرانى

تسلم الأيادى وجزاك الله خيرا
ومتابعة معاك بأذن الله

تقديرى*

----------


## اسكندرانى

باب الإيمان، وقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: (بني الإسلام على خمس).
وهو قول وفعل، ويزيد وينقص، قال الله تعالى: {ليزدادوا إيمانا مع إيمانهم} /الفتح: 4/. {وزنادهم هدى} /الكهف: 13/. {ويزيد الله الذين اهتدوا هدى} /مريم: 76/. {والذين اهتدوا زادهم هدى وآتاهم تقواهم} /محمد: 17/. {ويزداد الذين آمنوا إيمانا} /المدثر: 31/. وقوله: {أيكم زادته هذه إيمانا فأما الذين آمنوا فزادتهم إيمانا} /التوبة: 124/. وقوله جل ذكره: {فاخشوهم فزادهم إيمانا} /آل عمران: 173/. وقوله تعالى: {وما زادهم إلا إيمانا وتسليما} /الأحزاب: 22/. والحب في الله والبغض في الله من الإيمان.
وكتب عمر بن عبد العزيز إلى عدي بن عدي: إن للإيمان فرائض وشرائع وحدودا وسننا، فمن استكملها استكمل الإيمان، ومن لم يستكملها لم يستكمل الإيمان، فإن أعش فسأبينها لكم حتى تعملوا بها، وإن أمت فما أنا على صحبتكم بحريص.
وقال إبراهيم عليه السلام: {ولكن ليطمئن قلبي} /البقرة: 260/.
وقال معاذ: اجلس بنا نؤمن ساعة. وقال ابن مسعود: اليقين الإيمان كله.
وقال ابن عمر: لا يبلغ العبد حقيقة التقوى حتى يدع ما حاك في الصدر.

----------


## اسكندرانى

حدثنا عبيد الله بن موسى قال: اخبرنا حنظلة بن أبي سفيان: عن عكرمة بن خالد، عن ابن عمر رضي الله عنهما قال:
 قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: (بني الإسلام على خمس: شهادة أن لا إله إلا الله وأن محمدا رسول الله، وإقام الصلاة، وإيتاء الزكاة، والحج، وصوم رمضان).

----------


## اسكندرانى

- حدثنا عبد الله بن محمد قال: حدثنا أبو عامر العقدي قال: حدثنا سليمان بن بلال، عن عبد الله بن دينار، عن أبي صالح، عن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه، عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال:
 (الإيمان بضع وستون شعبة، والحياء شعبة من الإيمان).

----------


## اسكندرانى

حدثنا آدم بن أبي أياس قال: حدثنا شعبة، عن عبد الله بن أبي السفر وإسماعيل، عن الشعبي، عن عبد الله بن عمرو رضي الله عنهما، عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال:
 (المسلم من سلم المسلمون من لسانه ويده، والمهاجر من هجر ما نهى الله عنه).

----------


## اسكندرانى

- حدثنا سعيد بن يحيى بن سعيد القرشي قال: حدثنا أبي قال: حدثنا أبو بردة بن عبد الله بن أبي بردة، عن أبي بردة، عن أبي موسى رضي الله عنه قال: قالوا:
 (يا رسول الله، أي الإسلام أفضل؟ قال: (من سلم المسلمون من لسانه ويده).

----------


## اسكندرانى

حدثنا عمرو بن خالد قال: حدثنا الليث، عن يزيد، عن أبي الخير، عن عبد الله بن عمرو رضي الله عنهما: أن رجلا سأل النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: أي الإسلام خير؟ قال:
 (تطعم الطعام، وتقرأ السلام على من عرفت ومن لم تعرف).

----------


## اسكندرانى

حدثنا مسدد قال: حدثنا يحيى، عن شعبة، عن قتادة، عن أنس رضي الله عنه، عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، وعن حسين المعلم قال: حدثنا قتادة عن أنس، عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال:
 (لا يؤمن أحدكم حتى يحب لأخيه ما يحب لنفسه).

----------


## اسكندرانى

حدثنا أبو اليمان قال: أخبرنا شعيب قال: حدثنا أبو الزناد، عن الأعرج، عن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه: أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال:
 (فوالذي نفسي بيده، لا يؤمن أحدكم حتى أكون أحب إليه من والده وولده).

----------


## اسكندرانى

حدثنا يعقوب بن إبراهيم قال: حدثنا ابن علية، عن عبد العزيز بن صهيب، عن أنس، عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم (ح). وحدثنا آدم قال: حدثنا شعبة، عن قتادة، عن أنس قال: قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم:
 (لا يؤمن أحدكم حتى أكون أحب إليه من والده وولده والناس أجمعين)

----------


## اسكندرانى

حدثنا محمد بن المثنى قال: حدثنا عبد الوهاب الثقفي قال: حدثنا أيوب، عن أبي قلابة، عن أنس، عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: (ثلاث من كن فيه وجد حلاوة الإيمان: أن يكون الله ورسوله أحب إليه مما سواهما، وأن يحب المرء لا يحبه إلا لله، وأن يكره أن يعود في الكفر كما يكره أن يقذف في النار).

----------


## اسكندرانى

حدثنا أبو الوليد قال: حدثنا شعبة قال: أخبرني عبد الله بن عبد الله بن جبر قال: سمعت أنسا، عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال:
 (آية الإيمان حب الأنصار، وآية النفاق بغض الأنصار).

----------


## اسكندرانى

حدثنا أبو اليمان قال: أخبرنا شعيب، عن الزهري قال: أخبرني أبو إدريس عائذ الله بن عبد الله: أن عبادة بن الصامت رضي الله عنه، وكان شهد بدرا، وهو أحد النقباء ليلة العقبة: أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال، وحوله عصابة من أصحابه:
 (بايعوني على أن لا تشركوا بالله شيئا، ولا تسرقوا، ولا تزنوا، ولا تقتلوا أولادكم، ولا تأتوا ببهتان تفترونه بين أيديكم وأرجلكم، ولا تعصوا في معروف، فمن وفى منكم فأجره على الله، ومن أصاب من ذلك شيئا فعوقب في الدنيا فهو كفارة له، ومن أصاب من ذلك شيئا ثم ستره الله فهو إلى الله، إن شاء عفا عنه وإن شاء عاقبه). فبايعناه على ذلك

----------


## اسكندرانى

حدثنا عبد الله بن مسلمة، عن مالك، عن عبد الرحمن بن عبد الله بن عبد الرحمن بن أبي صعصعة، عن أبيه، عن أبي سعيد الخدري أنه قال: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم:
 (يوشك أن يكون خير مال المسلم غنم يتبع بها شعف الجبال ومواقع القطر، يفر بدينه من الفتن).

----------


## اسكندرانى

حدثنا محمد بن سلام قال: أخبرنا عبدة، عن هشام، عن أبيه، عن عائشة قالت:
 كان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم إذا أمرهم، أمرهم من الأعمال بما يطيقون، قالوا: إنا لسنا كهيئتك يا رسول الله، إن الله قد غفر لك ما تقدم من ذنبك وما تأخر، فيغضب حتى يعرف الغضب في وجهه، ثم يقول: (إن أتقاكم وأعلمكم بالله أنا).

----------


## اسكندرانى

حدثنا سليمان بن حرب قال: حدثنا شعبة، عن قتادة، عن أنس رضي الله عنه، عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال:
 (ثلاث من كن فيه وجد حلاوة الإيمان: من كان الله ورسوله أحب إليه مما سواهما، ومن أحب عبدا لا يحبه إلا لله، ومن يكره أن يعود في الكفر، بعد إذ أنقذه الله، كما يكره أن يلقى في النار).

----------


## اسكندرانى

حدثنا إسماعيل قال: حدثني مالك، عن عمرو بن يحيى المازني، عن أبيه، عن أبي سعيد الخدري رضي الله عنه، عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال:
 (يدخل أهل الجنة الجنة وأهل النار النار، ثم يقول الله تعالى: أخرجوا من كان في قلبه مثقال حبة من خردل من إيمان، فيخرجون منها قد اسودوا، فيلقون في نهر الحيا، أو الحياة - شك مالك - فينبتون كما تنبت الحبة في جانب السيل، ألم تر أنها تخرج صفراء ملتوية).
قال وهيب: حدثنا عمرو: الحياة، وقال: خردل من خير.

----------


## اسكندرانى

حدثنا محمد بن عبيد الله قال: حدثنا إبراهيم بن سعد، عن صالح، عن ابن شهاب، عن أبي أمامة بن سهل، أنه سمع أبا سعيد الخدري يقول: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم:
 (بينا أنا نائم، رأيت الناس يعرضون علي وعليهم قمص، منها ما يبلغ الثدي، ومنها ما دون ذلك، وعرض علي عمر بن الخطاب وعليه قميص يجره). قالوا: فما أولت ذلك يا رسول الله؟ قال: (الدين).

----------


## اسكندرانى

حدثناعبد الله بن يوسف قال: أخبرنا مالك عن أنس، عن ابن شهاب، عن سالم بن عبد الله، عن أبيه، أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم مر على رجل من الأنصار، وهو يعظ أخاه في الحياء، فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم:
 (دعه فإن الحياء من الإيمان).

----------


## اسكندرانى

حدثنا عبد الله بن محمد المسندي قال: حدثنا أبو روح الحرمي بن عمارة قال: حدثنا شعبة، عن واقد بن محمد قال: سمعت أبي يحدث عن ابن عمر: أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال:
 (أمرت أن أقاتل الناس حتى يشهدوا أن لا إله إلا الله وأن محمدا رسول الله، ويقيموا الصلاة، ويؤتوا الزكاة، فإذا فعلوا ذلك عصموا مني دماءهم وأموالهم إلا بحق الإسلام، وحسابهم على الله).

----------


## اسكندرانى

حدثنا أحمد بن يونس وموسى بن إسماعيل قالا: حدثنا إبراهيم بن سعد قال: حدثنا ابن شهاب، عن سعيد بن المسيب، عن أبي هريرة:
 أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم سئل أي العمل أفضل؟ فقال: (إيمان بالله ورسوله). قيل: ثم ماذا؟ قال: (الجهاد في سبيل الله). قيل: ثم ماذا؟ قال: (حج مبرور).

----------


## اسكندرانى

حدثنا أبو اليمان قال: أخبرنا شعيب عن الزهري قال: أخبرني عامر بن سعد بن أبي وقاص، عن سعد رضي الله عنه:
 أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أعطى رهطا وسعد جالس، فترك رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم رجلا هو أعجبهم إلي، فقلت: يا رسول الله، ما لك عن فلان؟ فوالله إني لأراه مؤمنا، فقال: (أو مسلما). فسكت قليلا، ثم غلبني ما أعلم منه، فعدت لمقالتي فقلت: مالك عن فلان؟ فوالله إني لأراه مؤمنا، فقال: (أو مسلما)، ثم غلبني ما أعلم منه فعدت لمقالتي، وعاد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، ثم قال: (يا سعد إني لأعطي الرجل، وغيره أحب إلي منه، خشية أن يكبه الله في النار).
ورواه يونس وصالح ومعمر وابن أخي الزهري عن الزهري.

----------


## اسكندرانى

حدثنا عبد الله بن مسلمة، عن مالك، عن زيد بن أسلم، عن عطاء بن يسار، عن ابن عباس قال:
 قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: (أريت النار فإذا أكثر أهلها النساء، يكفرن). قيل: أيكفرن بالله؟ قال: (يكفرن العشير، ويكفرن الإحسان، لو أحسنت إلى إحداهن الدهر، ثم رأت منك شيئا، قالت: ما رأيت منك خير قط).

----------


## اسكندرانى

حدثنا سليمان بن حرب قال: حدثنا شعبة، عن واصل الأحدب، عن المعرور قال: لقيت أبا ذر بالربدة، وعليه حلة، وعلى غلامه حله، فسألته عن ذلك، فقال: إني ساببت رجلا فعيرته بأمه، فقال لي النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم:
 (يا أبا ذر، أعيرته بأمه، إنك امرو فيك جاهلية، إخوانكم خولكم، جعلهم الله تحت أيديكم، فمن كان أخوه تحت يده، فليطعمه مما يأكل، وليلبسه مما يلبس، ولا تكلفوهم ما يغلبهم، فإن كلفتموهم فأعينوهم).

----------


## اسكندرانى

حدثنا عبد الرحمن بن المبارك، حدثنا حماد بن زيد، حدثنا أيوب ويونس، عن الحسن، عن الأحنف بن قيس قال: ذهبت لأنصر هذا الرجل، فلقيني أبو بكرة فقال: أين تريد؟ قلت: أنصر هذا الرجل، قال: ارجع، فإني سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول:
 (إذا التقى المسلمان بسيفهما فالقاتل والمقتول في النار). فقلت: يا رسول الله هذا القاتل، فما بال المقتول؟ قال: (إنه كان حريصا على قتل صاحبه).

----------


## اسكندرانى

حدثنا أبو الوليد قال: حدثنا شعبة (ح) قال: وحدثني بشر قال: حدثنا محمد، عن شعبة، عن سليمان، عن إبراهيم، عن علقمة، عن عبد الله قال:
 لما نزلت {الذين آمنوا ولم يلبسوا إيمانهم بظلم}. قال أصحاب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: أينا لم يظلم؟ فأنزل الله: {إن الشرك لظلم عظيم}.

----------


## اسكندرانى

حدثنا سليمان أبو الربيع قال: حدثنا إسماعيل بن جعفر قال: حدثنا نافع بن مالك بن أبي عامر أبو سهيل، عن أبيه، عن أبي هريرة، عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال:
 (آية المنافق ثلاث: إذا حدث كذب، وإذا وعد أخلف، وإذا اؤتمن خان).

----------


## اسكندرانى

حدثنا قبيصة بن عقبة قال: حدثنا سفيان، عن الأعمش، عن عبد الله بن مرة، عن مسروق، عن عبد الله بن عمرو: أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال:
 (أربع من كن فيه كان منافقا خالصا، ومن كانت فيه خصلة منهن كانت فيه خصلة من النفاق حتى يدعها: إذا اؤتمن خان، وإذا حدث كذب، وإذا عاهد غدر، وإذا خاصم فجر).

----------


## اسكندرانى

حدثنا أبو اليمان قال: أخبرنا شعيب قال: حدثنا أبو الزناد، عن الأعرج، عن أبي هريرة قال:
 قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: (من يقم ليلة القدر، إيمانا واحتسابا، غفر لله ما تقدم من ذنبه).

----------


## اسكندرانى

حدثنا حرمي بن حفص قال: حدثنا عبد الواحد قال: حدثنا عمارة قال: حدثنا أبو زرعة بن عمرو بن جرير قال: سمعت أبا هريرة، عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال:
 (انتدب الله عز وجل لمن خرج في سبيله، لا يخرجه إلا إيمان بي وتصديق برسلي، أن أرجعه بما نال من أجر أو غنيمة، أو أدخله الجنة، ولولا أن أشق على أمتي ما قعدت خلف سرية، ولوددت أني أقتل في سبيل الله ثم أحيا، ثم أقتل ثم أحيا، ثم أقتل).

----------


## اسكندرانى

حدثنا إسماعيل قال: حدثني مالك، عن ابن شهاب، عن حميد بن عبد الرحمن، عن أبي هريرة: أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال:
 (من قام رمضان، إيمانا واحتسابا، غفر له ما تقدم من ذنبه).

----------


## فراشة

يتم التثبيت

مع خالص الشكر والتقدير

تسجيل متابعة

----------


## kethara

*أخى الفاضل اسكندرانى نادر

ما شاء الله جزاك الله خيرا على هذا الجهد الطيب
بورك تواجدك أخى

تحيتى*

----------


## اسكندرانى

حدثنا ابن سلام قال: أخبرنا محمد بن فضيل قال: حدثنا يحيى بن سعيد، عن أبي سلمة، عن أبي هريرة قال: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم:
 (من صام رمضان إيمانا واحتسابا، غفر له ما تقدم من ذنبه).

----------


## اسكندرانى

حدثنا عبد السلام بن مطهر قال: حدثنا عمر بن علي، عن معن بن محمد الغفاري، عن سعيد بن أبي سعيد المقبري، عن أبي هريرة، عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال:
 (إن الدين يسر، ولن يشاد الدين أحد إلا غلبه، فسددوا وقاربوا، وأبشروا، واستعينوا بالغدوة والروحة وشيء من الدلجة).

----------


## اسكندرانى

حدثنا عمرو بن خالد قال: حدثنا زهير قال: حدثنا أبو إسحاق، عن البراء، أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم:
 كان أول ما قدم المدينة نزل على أجداده، أو قال أخواله من الأنصار، وأنه صلى قبل بيت المقدس ستة عشر شهرا، أو سبعة شهرا، وكان يعجبه أن تكون قبلته قبل البيت، وأنه صلى أول صلاة صلاها صلاة العصر، وصلى معه قوم، فخرج رجل ممن صلى معه، فمر على أهل مسجد وهم راكعون، فقال: أشهد بالله لقد صليت مع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قبل مكة، فداروا كما هم قبل البيت، وكانت اليهود قد أعجبهم إذ كان يصلي قبل بيت المقدس، وأهل الكتاب، فلما ولى وجهه قبل البيت، أنكروا ذلك.
قال زهير: حدثنا أبو إسحاق عن البراء في حديثه هذا: أنه مات على القبلة قبل أن تحول رجال وقتلوا، فلم ندر ما نقول فيهم، فأنزل الله تعالى: {وكان الله ليضيع إيمانكم}.

----------


## اسكندرانى

قال مالك: أخبرني زيد بن أسلم: أن عطاء بن يسار أخبره: أن أبا سعيد الخدري أخبره: أنه سمع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول:
 (إذا أسلم العبد فحسن إسلامه، يكفر الله عنه كل سيئة كان زلفها، وكان بعد ذلك القصاص: الحسنة بعشر أمثالها إلى سبعمائة ضعف، والسيئة بمثلها إلا أن يتجاوز الله عنها).

----------


## اسكندرانى

حدثنا إسحاق بن منصور قال: حدثنا عبد الرزاق قال: أخبرنا معمر، عن همام، عن أبي هريرة قال: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم:
 (إذا أحسن أحدكم إسلامه: فكل حسنة يعملها تكتب له بعشر أمثالها إلى سبعمائة ضعف، وكل سيئة يعملها تكتب له بمثلها).

----------


## اسكندرانى

حدثنا محمد بن المثنى، حدثنا يحيى، عن هشام قال: أخبرني أبي عن عائشة:
 أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم دخل عليها وعندها امرأة، قال: (من هذه). قالت: فلانة، تذكر من صلاتها، قال: (مه، عليكم بما تطيقون، فوالله لا يمل الله حتى تملوا). وكان أحب الدين إليه ما داوم عليه صاحبه.

----------


## اسكندرانى

حدثنا مسلم بن إبراهيم قال: حدثنا هشام قال: حدثنا قتادة، عن أنس، عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال:
 (يخرج من النار من قال لا إله إلا الله، وفي قلبه وزن شعيرة من خير، ويخرج من النار من قال لا إله إلا الله، وفي قلبه وزن برة من خير، ويخرج من النار من قال لا إله إلا الله، وفي قلبه وزن ذرة من خير).
قال أبو عبد الله: قال أبان: حدثنا قتادة: حدثنا أنس، عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: (من إيمان) مكان (من خير).

----------


## اسكندرانى

حدثنا الحسن بن الصباح، سمع جعفر بن عون، حدثنا أبو العميس، أخبرنا قيس بن مسلم، عن طارق بن شهاب، عن عمر بن الخطاب، أن رجلا من اليهود قال له:
 يا أمير المؤمنين، آية في كتابكم تقرؤونها، لو علينا معشر اليهود نزلتـ لاتخذنا ذلك اليوم عيدا. قال: أي آية؟ قال: {اليوم أكملت لكم دينكم وأتممت عليكم نعمتي ورضيت لكم الإسلام دينا}. قال عمر: قد عرفنا ذلك اليوم، والمكان الذي نزلت فيه على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، وهو قائم بعرفة يوم جمعة.

----------


## اسكندرانى

حدثنا إسماعيل قال: حدثني مالك بن أنس، عن عمه أبي سهيل بن مالك، عن أبيه، أنه سمع طلحة بن عبيد الله يقول:
 جاء رجل إلى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم من أهل نجد، ثائر الرأس، يسمع دوي صوته ولا يفقه ما يقول، حتى دنا، فإذا هو يسأل عن الإسلام، فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: (خمس صلوات في اليوم والليلة) فقال: هل علي غيرها؟ قال: (لا إلا أن تطوع). قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: (وصيام رمضان). قال هل علي غيره؟ قال: (لا إلا أن تطوع). قال: وذكر له رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم الزكاة، قال: هل علي غيرها؟ قال: (لا إلا أن تطوع). قال: فأدبر الرجل وهو يقول: والله لا أزيد على هذا ولا أنقص، قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: (أفلح إن صدق).

----------


## اسكندرانى

حدثنا أحمد بن عبد الله بن علي المنجوفي قال: حدثنا روح قال: حدثنا عوف، عن الحسن ومحمد، عن أبي هريرة:
 أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: (من اتبع جنازة مسلم، إيمانا واحتسابا، وكان معه حتى يصلى عليها ويفرغ من دفنها، فإنه يرجع من الأجر بقيراطين، كل قيراط مثل أحد، ومن صلى عليها ثم رجع قبل أن تدفن، فإنه يرجع بقيراط).
تابعه عثمان المؤذن قال: حدثنا عوف، عن محمد، عن أبي هريرة، عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، نحوه.

----------


## loly_h

*أول مرة اشوف الموضوع نادر
ماشاء الله جهد طيب جدا
بارك الله فيك
وجعله فى موازين أعمالك الصالحة
وإن شاء الله متابعة جدا ...

*

----------


## اسكندرانى

حدثنا محمد بن عرعرة قال: حدثنا شعبة، عن زبيد قال: سألت أبا وائل عن المرجئة فقال: حدثني عبد الله:
 أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: (سباب المسلم فسوق، وقتاله كفر).

----------


## اسكندرانى

أخبرنا قتيبة بن سعيد: حدثنا إسماعيل بن جعفر، عن حميد، عن أنس قال: أخبرني عبادة بن الصامت:
 أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم خرج يخبر بليلة القدر، فتلاحى رجلان من المسلمين فقال: (إني خرجت لأخبركم بليلة القدر، وإنه تلاحى فلان وفلان، فرفعت، وعسى أن يكون خيرا لكم، التمسوها في السبع والتسع والخمس

----------


## اسكندرانى

حدثنا مسدد قال: حدثنا إسماعيل بن إبراهيم، أخبرنا أبو حيان التيمي، عن أبي زرعة، عن أبي هريرة قال:
 كان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بارزا يوما للناس، فأتاه جبريل فقال: ما الإيمان؟ قال: (أن تؤمن بالله وملائكته وبلقائه ورسله وتؤمن بالعبث). قال: ما الإسلام؟ قال: (الإسلام: أن تعبد الله ولا تشرك به، وتقيم الصلاة، وتؤدي الزكاة المفروضة، وتصوم رمضان). قال: ما الإحسان؟ قال: (أن تعبد الله كأنك تراه، فإن لم تكن تراه فإنه يراك). قال: متى الساعة؟ قال: (ما المسؤول عنها بأعلم من السائل، وسأخبرك عن أشراطها: إذا ولدت الأمة ربها، وإذا تطاول رعاة الإبل البهم في البنيان، في خمس لا يعلمهن إلا الله). ثم تلا النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: {إن الله عنده علم الساعة} الآية، ثم أدبر، فقال: (ردوه): فلم يروا شيئا، فقال: (هذا جبريل، جاء يعلم الناس دينهم).

----------


## اسكندرانى

حدثنا إبراهيم بن حمزة قال: حدثنا إبراهيم بن سعد، عن صالح، عن أبي شهاب، عن عبيد الله بن عبد الله: أن عبد الله بن عباس أخبره قال: أخبرني أبو سفيان: أن هرقل قال له: سألتك هل يزيدون أم ينقصون؟ فزعمت أنهم يزيدون، وكذلك الإيمان حتى يتم. وسألتك هل يرتد أحد سخطة لدينه بعد أن يدخل فيه؟ فزعمت أن لا، وكذلك الإيمان حين تخالط بشاشته القلوب لا يسخطه أحد.

----------


## اسكندرانى

حدثنا أبو نعيم: حدثنا زكرياء، عن عامر قال: سمعت النعمان بن بشير يقول:
 سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول: (الحلال بين، والحرام بين، وبينهما مشبهات لا يعلمها كثير من الناس، فمن اتقى المشبهات استبرأ لدينه وعرضه، ومن وقع في الشبهات: كراع يرعى حول الحمى يوشك أن يواقعه، ألا وإن لكل ملك حمى، ألا وإن حمى الله في أرضه محارمه، ألا وإن في الجسد مضغة: إذا صلحت صلح الجسد كله، وإذا فسدت فسد الجسد كله، ألا وهي القلب).

----------


## اسكندرانى

حدثنا علي بن الجعد قال: أخبرنا شعبة، عن أبي جمرة قال:
 كنت أقعد مع ابن عباس، يجلسني على سريره فقال: أقم عندي حتى أجعل لك سهما من مالي، فأقمت معه شهرين، ثم قال: إن وفد عبد القيس لما أتوا النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: (من القوم) أو (من الوفد)؟ قالوا: ربيعة. قال: (مرحبا بالقوم، أو بالوفد، غير خزايا ولا ندامى) فقالوا: يا رسول الله، إنا لا نستطيع أن نأتيك إلا في شهر الحرام، وبيننا وبينك هذا الحي من كفار مضر، فمرنا بأمر فصل، نخبر به من وراءنا، وندخل به الجنة. وسألوه عن الأشربة: فأمرهم بأربع، ونهاهم عن أربع، أمرهم: بالإيمان بالله وحده، قال: (أتدرون ما الإيمان بالله وحده). قالوا: الله ورسوله أعلم، قال: (شهادة أن لا إله إلا الله وأن محمدا رسول الله، وإقام الصلاة، وإيتاء الزكاة، وصيام رمضان، وأن تعطوا من المغنم الخمس). ونهاهم عن أربع: عن الحنتم والدباء والنقير والمزفت. وربما قال: (المقير. وقال: (احفظوهن وأخبروا بهن من وراءكم).

----------


## اسكندرانى

حدثنا عبد الله بن مسلمة قال: أخبرنا مالك، عن يحيى بن سعيد، عن محمد بن إبراهيم، عن علقمة بن وقاص، عن عمر:
 أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: (الأعمال بالنية، ولكل امرىء ما نوى، فمن كانت هجرته إلى الله ورسوله فهجرته إلى الله ورسوله، ومن كانت هجرته لدنيا يصيبها أو امرأة يتزوجها، فهجرته إلى ما هاجر إليه).

----------


## اسكندرانى

حدثنا حجاح بن منهال قال: حدثنا شعبة قال: أخبرني عدي بن ثابت قال: سمعت عبد الله بن يزيد، عن أبي مسعود، عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: (إذا أنفق الرجل على أهله يحتسبها فهو له صدقة).

----------


## اسكندرانى

حدثنا الحكم بن نافع قال: أخبرنا شعيب، عن الزهري قال: حدثني عامر بن سعد، عن سعد بن أبي وقاص: أنه أخبره:
 أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: (إنك لن تنفق نفقة تبتغي بها وجه الله إلا أجرت عليها، حتى ما تجعل في في امرأتك).

----------


## اسكندرانى

حدثنا مسدد قال: حدثنا يحيى، عن إسماعيل قال: حدثني قيس بن أبي حازم، عن جرير بن عبد الله قال:
 بايعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم على إقام الصلاة، وإيتاء الزكاة، والنصح لكل مسلم.

----------


## اسكندرانى

حدثنا أبو النعمان قال: حدثنا أبو عوانة، عن زياد بن علاقة قال: سمعت جرير بن عبد الله يقول يوم مات المغيرة بن شعبة، قام فحمد الله وأثنى عليه، وقال:
 عليكم بإتقاء الله وحده لا شريك له، والوقار، والسكينة، حتى يأتيكم أمير، فإنما يأتيكم الآن. ثم قال: استعفوا لأميركم، فإنه كان يحب العفو. ثم قال: أما بعد فإني أتيت النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قلت: أبايعك على الإسلام، فشرط علي: (والنصح لكل مسلم). فبايعته على هذا، ورب هذا المسجد إني لناصح لكم. ثم استغفر ونزل.

----------


## loly_h

*ربنا يكرمك** نادر**
ويجازيك بما يرضيك...

*

----------


## اسكندرانى

حدثنا محمد بن سنان قال: حدثنا فليح (ح). وحدثني إبراهيم بن المنذر قال: حدثنا محمد بن فليح قال: حدثني أبي قال: حدثني هلال بن علي، عن عطاء بن يسار، عن أبي هريرة قال:
 بينما النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في مجلس يحدث القوم، جاءه أعرابي فقال: متى الساعة؟. فمضى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يحدث، فقال بعض القوم: سمع ما قال فكره ما قال. وقال بعضهم: بل لم يسمع. حتى إذ قضى حديثه قال: (أين - أراه - السائل عن الساعة). قال: ها أنا يا رسول الله، قال: (فإذا ضعيت الأمانة فانتظر الساعة). قال: كيف إضاعتها؟ قال: (إذا وسد الأمر إلى غير أهله فانتظر الساعة).

----------


## nova_n

*الأستاذ القدير أسكندرانى

شكرا لهذة الأحاديث البليغة بارك الله لك
وجزاك ربى بالخير والسعادة

شكرا*

----------


## أحمد ناصر

ما شاء الله..اللهم صلى على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه..

----------


## الشاطر حسن

أستاذي العزيز رفع الله قدرك وزادك من فضله وقدّر لك الخير إن شاء 
جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## اسكندرانى

حدثنا أبو النعمان عارم بن الفضل قال: حدثنا أبو عوانة، عن أبي بشر، عن يوسف بن ماهك، عن عبد الله بن عمرو قال:
 تخلف عنا النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في سفرة سافرناها، فأدركنا - وقد أرهقتنا الصلاة - ونحن نتوضأ، فجعلنا نمسح على أرجلنا، فنادى بأعلى صوته: (ويل للأعقاب من النار). مرتين أو ثلاثا.

----------


## اسكندرانى

- حدثنا قتيبة: حدثنا إسماعيل بن جعفر، عن عبد الله بن دينار، عن ابن عمر قال:
 قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: (إن من الشجر شجرة لا يسقط ورقها، وإنها مثل المسلم، فحدثوني ما هي). فوقع الناس في شجر البوادي، قال عبد الله: ووقع في نفسي أنها النخلة، فاستحييت، ثم قالوا: حدثنا ما هي يا رسول الله؟ قال: (هي النخلة).

----------


## اسكندرانى

حدثنا خالد بن مخلد: حدثنا سليمان: حدثنا عبد الله بن دينار، عن ابن عمر،
 عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: (إن من الشجر شجرة لا يسقط ورقها، وإنها مثل المسلم، حدثوني ما هي). قال: فوقع الناس في شجر البوادي، قال عبد الله: فوقع في نفسي أنها النخلة، ثم قالوا: حدثنا ما هي يا رسول الله؟ قال: (هي النخلة).

----------


## اسكندرانى

حدثنا عبد الله بن يوسف قال: حدثنا الليث، عن سعيد، هو المقبري، عن شريك بن عبد الله بن أبي نمر: أنه سمع أنس بن مالك يقول:
 بينما نحن جلوس مع النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في المسجد، دخل رجل على جمل، فأناخه في المسجد ثم عقله، ثم قال لهم: أيكم محمد؟ والنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم متكىء بين ظهرانيهم، فقلنا: هذا الرجل الأبيض المتكىء. فقال له الرجل: ابن عبد المطلب؟ فقال له النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: (قد أجبتك). فقال الرجل للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: إني سائلك فمشدد عليك في المسألة، فلا تجد علي في نفسك. فقال: (سل عما بدا لك). فقال: أسألك بربك ورب من قبلك، آلله أرسلك إلى الناس كلهم؟ فقال: (اللهم نعم). قال: أنشدك بالله، آلله أمرك أن نصلي الصلوات الخمس في اليوم والليلة؟ قال: (اللهم نعم). قال أنشدك بالله، آلله أمرك أن نصوم هذا الشهر من السنة؟ قال: (اللهم نعم). قال: أنشدك بالله، آلله أمرك أن تأخذ هذه الصدقة من أغنيائنا فتقسمها على فقرائنا؟ فقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: (اللهم نعم). فقال الرجل: آمنت بما جئت به، وأنا رسول من ورائي من قومي، وأنا ضمام بن ثعلبة، أخو بني سعد بن بكر.
رواه موسى وعلي بن عبد الحميد، عن سليمان عن ثابت، عن أنس، عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بهذا

----------


## اسكندرانى

حدثنا إسماعيل بن عبد الله قال: حدثني إبراهيم بن سعد، عن صالح، عن أبي شهاب، عن عبيد الله بن عبد الله بن عتبة بن مسعود: أن عبد الله بن عباس أخبره:
 أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بعث بكتابه رجلا، وأمره أن يدفعه إلى عظيم البحرين، فدفعه عظيم البحرين إلى كسرى، فلما قرأه مزقه، فحسبت أن ابن المسيب قال: فدعا عليهم رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أن يمزقوا كل ممزق.

----------


## اسكندرانى

حدثنا محمد بن مقاتل أبو الحسن: أخبرنا عبد الله قال: أخبرنا شعبة، عن قتادة، عن أنس بن مالك قال:
 كتب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم كتابا - أو أراد أن يكتب - فقيل له: إنهم لا يقرؤون كتابا إلا مختوما، فاتخذ خاتما من فضة، نقشه: محمد رسول الله، كأني أنظر إلى بياضه في يده. فقلت لقتادة: من قال نقشه محمد رسول الله؟ قال: أنس.

----------


## اسكندرانى

حدثنا إسماعيل قال: حدثني مالك، عن إسحاق بن عبد الله بن أبي طلحة: أن أبا مرة مولى عقيل بن أبي طالب أخبره: عن أبي واقد الليثي:
 أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بينما هو جالس في المسجد والناس معه، إذ أقبل ثلاثة نفر، فأقبل إثنان إلى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وذهب واحد، قال: فوقفا على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، فأما أحدهما: فرأى فرجة في الحلقة فجلس فيها، وأما الآخر: فجلس خلفهم، وأما الثالث فأدبر ذاهبا، فلما فرغ رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: (ألا أخبركم عن النفر الثلاثة؟ أما أحدهم فأوى إلى الله فآواه الله، وأما الآخر فاستحيا فاستحيا الله منه، وأما الآخر فأعرض فأعرض الله عنه).

----------


## اسكندرانى

حدثنا مسدد قال: حدثنا بشر قال: حدثنا ابن عون، عن ابن سيرين، عن عبد الرحمن بن أبي بكرة، عن أبيه:
 ذكر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قعد على بعيره، وأمسك إنسان بخطامه - أو بزمامه - قال: أي يوم هذا. فسكتنا حتى ظننا أنه سيسميه سوى اسمه، قال: (أليس يوم النحر). قلنا: بلى، قال: (فأي شهر هذا). فسكتنا حتى ظننا أنه سيسميه بغير اسمه، فقال: (أليس بذي الحجة). قلنا: بلى، قال: (فإن دماءكم، وأموالكم، وأعراضكم، بينكم حرام، كحرمة يومكم هذا، في شهركم هذا، في بلدكم هذا، ليبلغ الشاهد الغائب، فإن الشاهد عسى أن يبلغ من هو أوعى له منه).

----------


## اسكندرانى

حدثنا محمد بن يوسف قال: أخبرنا سفيان، عن الأعمش،عن أبي وائل، عن ابن مسعود قال:
 كان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يتخولنا بالموعظة في الأيام كراهة السآمة علينا.

----------


## اسكندرانى

حدثنا محمد بن بشار قال: حدثنا يحيى بن سعيد قال: حدثنا شعبة قال: حدثني أبو التياح، عن أنس، عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال:
 (يسروا ولا تعسروا وبشروا ولا تنفروا).

----------


## loly_h

*مجهود أكثر من رائع* *نادر**
بارك الله فيك
وجزيت فرح لايزول
وسكنى بجوار الرسول
عليه أفضل الصلاة والسلام...

*

----------


## اسكندرانى

[QUOTE=loly_h;1657313]*مجهود أكثر من رائع* *نادر**
بارك الله فيك
وجزيت فرح لايزول
وسكنى بجوار الرسول
عليه أفضل الصلاة والسلام...

*[/QUOTE]

ولك اضعاف اضعاف اضعاف ذلك 

ربنا يبارك فيك 

ويرزقك العفو والعافيه فى الدين والدنيا والاخرة

----------


## فراشة

بارك الله فيك أ.نادر 

ورزقك الفردوس الأعلى إن شاء الله

متاااابعة

----------


## اسكندرانى

> بارك الله فيك أ.نادر 
> 
> ورزقك الفردوس الأعلى إن شاء الله
> 
> متاااابعة


ولك اضعاف ذلك 

ربنا يبارك فيك وفى اسرتك يارب

----------


## اسكندرانى

حدثنا عثمان بن أبي شيبة قال: حدثنا جرير، عن منصور، عن أبي وائل قال:
 كان عبد الله يذكر الناس في كل خميس، فقال له رجل: يا أبا عبد الرحمن، لوددت أنك ذكرتنا كل يوم؟ قال: أما إنه يمنعني من ذلك أني أكره أن أملكم، وإني أتخولكم بالموعظة، كما كان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يتخولنا بها، مخافة السآمة علينا.

----------


## اسكندرانى

حدثنا سعيد بن عفير قال: حدثنا ابن وهب، عن يونس، عن ابن شهاب قال: قال حميد بن عبد الرحمن: سمعت معاوية خطيبا يقول:
 سمعت النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول: (من يرد الله به خيرا يفقهه في الدين، وإنما أنا قاسم والله يعطي، ولن تزال هذه الأمة قائمة على أمر الله، لا يضرهم من خالفهم، حتى يأتي أمر الله).

----------


## اسكندرانى

حدثنا علي: حدثنا سفيان قال: قال لي ابن أبي نجيح، عن مجاهد قال:
 صحبت ابن عمر إلى المدينة، فلم أسمعه يحدث عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم إلا حديثا واحدا، قال: كنا عند النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فأتي بجمار، فقال: (إن من الشجرة شجرة، مثلها كمثل المسلم). فأردت أن أقول: هي النخلة، فإذا أنا أصغر القوم، فسكت، فقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: (هي النخلة).

----------


## اسكندرانى

حدثنا الحميدي قال: حدثنا سفيان قال: حدثني إسماعيل بن أبي خالد على غير ما حدثناه الزهري قال: سمعت قيس بن أبي حازم قال: سمعت عبد الله بن مسعود قال:
 قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: (لا حسد إلا في اثنتين: رجل آتاه الله مالا فسلط على هلكته في الحق، ورجل آتاه الله الحكمة فهو يقضي بها ويعلمها).

----------


## اسكندرانى

حدثني محمد بن غرير الزهري قال: حدثنا يعقوب بن إبراهيم قال: حدثني أبي، عن صالح، عن ابن شهاب حدث: أن عبيد الله بن عبد الله أخبره، عن ابن عباس:
 أنه تمارى هو والحر بن قيس بن حصن الفزاري في صاحب موسى، قال ابن عباس: هو خضر، فمر بهما أبي بن كعب، فدعاه ابن عباس فقال: إني تماريت أنا وصاحبي هذا في صاحب موسى، الذي سأل موسى السبيل إلى لقيه، هل سمعت النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يذكر شأنه؟ قال: نعم، سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول: (بينما موسى في ملأ من بني إسرائيل، جاءه رجل فقال: هل تعلم أحد أعلم منك؟ قال موسى: لا، فأوحى الله إلى موسى: بلى: عبدنا خضر، فسأل موسى السبيل إليه، فجعل الله له الحوت آية، وقيل له: إذا فقدت الحوت فارجع، فإنك ستلقاه، وكان يتبع أثر الحوت في البحر، فقال لموسى فتاه: أرأيت إذ أوينا إلى الصخرة؟ فإني نسيت الحوت، وما أنسانيه إلا الشيطان أن أذكره. قال: ذلك ما كنا نبغي، فارتدا على آثارهما قصصا، فوجدا خضرا، فكان من شأنهما الذي قص الله عز وجل في كتابه).

----------


## اسكندرانى

حدثنا أبو معمر قال: حدثنا عبد الوارث قال: حدثنا خالد، عن عكرمة، عن ابن عباس قال:
 ضمني رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وقال: (اللهم علمه الكتاب).

----------


## اسكندرانى

حدثنا إسماعيل بن أبي أويس قال: حدثني مالك، عن ابن شهاب، عن عبيد الله بن عبد الله بن عتبة، عن عبد الله بن عباس قال:
 أقبلت راكبا على حمار أتان، وأنا يؤمئذ قد ناهزت الاحتلام، ورسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يصلي بمنى إلى غير جدار، فمررت بين يدي بعض الصف، وأرسلت الأتان ترتع، فدخلت في الصف، فلم ينكر ذلك علي.

----------


## اسكندرانى

حدثني محمد بن يوسف قال: حدثنا أبو مسهر قال: حدثني محمد بن حرب: حدثني الزبيدي، عن الزهري، عن محمود بن الربيع قال:
 عقلت من النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم مجة مجها في وجهي، وأنا ابن خمس سنين، من دلو.

----------


## اسكندرانى

حدثنا أبو القاسم خالد بن خلي قال: حدثنا محمد بن حرب قال: قال الأوزاعي: أخبرنا الزهري، عن عبيد الله بن عبد الله بن عتبة بن مسعود، عن ابن عباس:
 أنه تمارى هو والحر بن قيس بن حصن الفزاري في صاحب موسى، قال ابن عباس: هو خضر، فمر بهما أبي بن كعب، فدعاه ابن عباس فقال: إني تماريت أنا وصاحبي هذا في صاحب موسى الذي سأل السبيل إلى لقيه، هل سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يذكر شأنه؟ قال أبي: نعم، سمعت النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يذكر شأنه يقول: (بينما موسى في ملأ من بني إسرائيل، إذ جاءه رجل فقال: هل تعلم أحد أعلم منك؟ قال موسى: لا، فأوحى الله عز وجل إلى موسى: بلى: عبدنا خضر، فسأل السبيل إلى لقيه، فجعل الله له الحوت آية، وقيل له: إذا فقدت الحوت فارجع، فإنك سلتقاه، فكان موسى صلى الله عليه وسلم يتبع أثر الحوت في البحر، فقال فتى موسى لموسى: أرأيت إذ أوينا إلى الصخرة، فإني نسيت الحوت، وما أنسانيه إلا الشيطان أن أذكره، قال موسى: ذلك ما كنا نبغي، فارتدا على آثارهما قصصا، فوجدا خضرا، فكان من شأنهما الذي قص الله في كتابه).

----------


## اسكندرانى

حدثنا محمد بن العلاء قال: حدثما حماد بن أسامة، عن بريد بن عبد الله، عن أبي بردة، عن أبي موسى، عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال:
 (مثل ما بعثني الله به من الهدى والعلم، كمثل الغيث الكثير أصاب أرضا، فكان منها نقية، قبلت الماء، فأنبتت الكلأ والعشب الكثير، وكانت منها أجادب، أمسكت الماء، فنفع الله بها الناس، فشربوا وسقوا وزرعوا، وأصابت منها طائفة أخرى، إنما هي قيعان لا تمسك ماء ولا تنبت كلأ، فذلك مثل من فقه في دين الله، ونفعه ما بعثني الله به فعلم وعلم، ومثل من لم يرفع بذلك رأسا، ولم يقبل هدي الله الذي أرسلت به).
قال أبو عبد الله: قال إسحاق: وكان منها طائفة قيلت الماء، قاع يعلوه الماء، والصفصف المستوي من الأرض.

----------


## اسكندرانى

حدثنا عمران بن ميسرة قال: حدثنا عبد الوراث، عن أبي التياح، عن أنس قال:
 قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: (إن من أشراط الساعة: أن يرفع العلم ويثبت الجهل، ويشرب الخمر، ويظهر الزنا).

----------


## اسكندرانى

حدثنا مسدد قال: حدثنا يحيى، عن شعبة، عن قتادة، عن أنس قال: لأحدثنكم حديثا لا يحدثكم أحد بعدي، سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول:
 (من أشراط الساعة أن يقل العلم، ويظهر الجهل، ويظهر الزنا، وتكثر النساء، ويقل الرجال، حتى يكون لخمسين امرأة القيم الواحد).

----------


## اسكندرانى

حدثنا سعيد بن عفير قال: حدثني الليث قال: حدثني عقيل، عن ابن شهاب، عن حمزة بن عبد الله بن عمر: أن ابن عمر قال:
 سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: (بينا أنا نائم، أتيت بقدح لبن، فشربت حتى إني لأرى الري يخرج في أظفاري، ثم أعطيت فضلي عمر بن الخطاب). قالوا: فما أولته يا رسول الله؟ قال: (العلم).

----------


## اسكندرانى

حدثنا إسماعيل قال: حدثني مالك، عن ابن شهاب، عن عيسى بن طلحة بن عبيد الله، عن عبد الله بن عمرو بن العاص: أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وقف في حجة الوداع بمنى للناس يسألونه، فجاءه رجل فقال: لم أشعر فحلقت قبل أن أذبح؟ فقال: (اذبح ولا حرج). فجاء آخر فقال: لم أشعر فنحرت قبل أن أرمي؟ قال: (ارم ولا حرج). فما سئل النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم عن شيء قدم ولا أخر إلا قال: (افعل ولا حرج).

----------


## اسكندرانى

حدثنا موسى بن إسماعيل قال: حدثنا وهيب قال: حدثنا أيوب، عن عكرمة، عن ابن عباس:
 أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم سئل في حجته فقال: ذبحت قبل أن أرمي؟ فأومأ بيده، قال: (ولا حرج). قال: حلقت قبل أن أذبح؟ فأومأ بيده: (ولا حرج).

----------


## اسكندرانى

حدثنا المكي بن إبراهيم قال: أخبرنا حنظلة بن أبي سفيان، عن سالم، قال: سمعت أبا هريرة،
 عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: (يقبض العلم، ويظهر الجهل والفتن، ويكثر الهرج). قيل: يا رسول الله، وما الهرج؟ فقال: هكذا بيده فحرفها، كأنه يريد القتل.

----------


## اسكندرانى

حدثنا موسى بن إسماعيل قال: حدثنا وهيب قال: حدثنا هشام، عن فاطمة، عن أسماء قالت:
 أتيت عائشة وهي تصلي، فقلت: ما شأن الناس. فأشارت إلى السماء، فإذا الناس قيام، فقالت: سبحان الله، قلت: آية؟ فأشارت برأسها: أي نعم، فقمت حتى تجلاني الغشي، فجعلت أصب على رأسي الماء، فحمد الله عز وجل النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وأثنى عليه ثم قال: (ما من شيء لم أكن أريته إلا رأيته في مقامي، حتى الجنة والنار، فأوحي إلي: أنكم تفتنون في قبوركم - مثل أو - قريب - لا أدري أي ذلك قالت أسماء - من فتنة المسيح الدجال، يقال ما علمك بهذا الرجل؟ فأما المؤمن أو الموقن - لا أدري بأيهما قالت أسماء - فيقول: هو محمد رسول الله، جاءنا بالبينات والهدى، فأجبنا واتبعنا، هو محمد، ثلاثا، فيقال: نم صالحا، قد علمنا إن كنت لموقنا به. أما المنافق أو المرتاب - لا أدري أي ذلك قالت أسماء - فيقول: لا أدري، سمعت الناس يقولون شيئا فقلته).

----------


## nariman

بجد موضوع رائع يا أستاذ نادر
جزاك الله كل خير
 ::

----------


## اسكندرانى

حدثنا محمد بن بشار قال: حدثنا غندر قال: حدثنا شعبة عن أبي جمرة قال:
 كنت أترجم بين ابن عباس وبين الناس، فقال: إن وفد عبد القيس أتوا النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال: (من الوفد أو من القوم). قالوا: ربيعة، فقال: (مرحبا بالقوم أو بالوفد، غير خزايا ولا ندامى). قالوا: إنا نأتيك من شقة بعيدة، وبيننا وبينك هذا الحي من كفار مضر، ولا نستطيع أن نأتيك إلا في شهر حرام، فمرنا بأمر نخبر به من وراءنا، ندخل به الجنة، فأمرهم بأربع ونهاهم عن أربع: أمرهم بالإيمان بالله عز وجل وحده، قال: (هل تدرون ما الإيمان بالله وحده). قالوا: الله ورسوله أعلم، قال: (شهادة أن لا إله إلا الله، وأن محمدا رسول الله، وإقام الصلاة، وإيتاء الزكاة، وصوم رمضان، وتعطوا الخمس من المغنم). ونهاهم عن الدباء والحنتم والمزفت. قال شعبة: ربما قال: (النقير). وربما قال: (المقير). قال: (احفظوه وأخبروه من وراءكم).

----------


## اسكندرانى

حدثنا محمد بن مقاتل أبو الحسن قال: أخبرنا عبد الله قال: أخبرنا عمر بن سعيد بن أبي حسين قال: حدثني عبد الله بن أبي مليكة، عن عقبة بن الحارث:
 أنه تزوج ابنة لأبي إهاب بن عزيز، فأتته امرأة فقالت: إني قد أرضعت عقبة والتي تزوج، فقال لها عقبة: ما أعلم أنك أرضعتني، ولا أخبرتني، فركب إلى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بالمدينة فسأله، فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: (كيف وقد قيل). ففارقها عقبة، ونكحت زوجا غيره.

----------


## اسكندرانى

حدثنا أبو اليمان: أخبرنا شعيب عن الزهري (ح). قال أبو عبد الله: وقال ابن وهب: أخبرنا يونس، عن ابن شهاب، عن عبيد الله بن عبد الله بن أبي ثور، عن عبد الله بن عباس، عن عمر قال:
 كنت أنا وجار لي من الأنصار، في بني أمية بن زيد، وهي من عوالي المدينة، وكنا نتناوب النزول على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، ينزل يوما وأنزل يوما، فإذا نزلت جئته بخبر ذلك اليوم من الوحي وغيره، وإذا نزل فعل مثل ذلك، فنزل صاحبي الأنصاري يوم نوبته، فضرب بابي ضربا شديدا، فقال: أثم هو؟ ففزعت فخرجت إليه، فقال: قد حدث أمر عظيم. قال: فدخلت على حفصة فإذا هي تبكي، فقلت: طلقكن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم؟ قالت: لا أدري، ثم دخلت على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فقلت وأنا قائم: أطلقت نساءك؟ قال: (لا). فقلت: الله أكبر.

----------


## اسكندرانى

حدثنا محمد بن كثير قال: أخبرنا سفيان، عن ابن أبي خالد، عن قيس بن أبي حازم، عن أبي مسعود الأنصاري قال:
 قال رجل: يا رسول الله، لا أكاد أدرك الصلاة مما يطول بنا فلان، فما رأيت النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في موعظة أشد غضبا من يومئذ، فقال: (أيها الناس، إنكم منفرون، فمن صلى بالناس فليخفف، فإن فيهم المريض والضعيف وذا الحاجة).

----------


## loly_h

*ماشاء الله
مجهود يستحق ماهو أكثر من الشكر والثناء
جزيت فرح الدارين نادر
تابع التألق ... 

*

----------


## اسكندرانى

> *ماشاء الله
> مجهود يستحق ماهو أكثر من الشكر والثناء
> جزيت فرح الدارين نادر
> تابع التألق ... 
> 
> *


ربنا يكرمك اختى العزيزة لولى 

جزاك الله عنى كل خير

----------


## اسكندرانى

حدثنا عبد الله بن محمد قال: حدثنا أبو عامر قال: حدثنا سليمان بن بلال المديني، عن ربيعة بن أبي عبد الرحمن، عن يزيد مولى المنبعث، عن زيد بن خالد الجهني:
 أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم سأله رجل عن اللقطة، فقال: (اعرف وكاءها، أو قال وعاءها، وعفاصها، ثم عرفها سنة، ثم استمتع بها، فإن جاء ربها فأدها إليه). قال: فضالة الإبل؟ فغضب حتى احمرت وجنتاه، أو قال احمر وجهه، فقال: (وما لك ولها، معها سقاءها وحذاؤها، ترد الماء وترعى الشجر، فذرها حتى يلقاها ربها). قال: فضالة الغنم؟ قال: (لك أو لأخيك أو للذئب).

----------


## اسكندرانى

*حدثنا محمد بن العلاء قال: حدثنا أبو أسامة، عن بريد، عن أبي بردة، عن أبي موسى قال:
 سئل النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم عن أشياء كرهها، فلما أكثر عليه غضب، ثم قال للناس: (سلوني عما شئتم). قال رجل: من أبي؟ قال: (أبوك حذافة). فقام آخر فقال: من أبي يا رسول الله؟ فقال: (أبوك سالم مولى شيبة). فلما رأى عمر ما في وجهه قال: يا رسول الله، إنا نتوب إلى الله عز وجل
*

----------


## اسكندرانى

*حدثنا أبو اليمان قال: أخبرنا شعيب، عن الزهري قال: أخبرني أنس بن مالك:
 أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم خرج، فقام عبد الله بن حذافة فقال: من أبي؟ فقال: (أبوك حذافة). ثم أكثر أن يقول: (سلوني). فبرك عمر على ركبتيه فقال: رضينا بالله ربا، وبالإسلام دينا، وبمحمد صلى الله عليه وسلم نبيا، فسكت.
*

----------


## اسكندرانى

*حدثنا عبده بن عبد الله: حدثنا عبد الصمد قال: حدثنا عبد الله بن المثنى قال: حدثنا ثمامة بن عبد الله، عن أنس، عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم:
 أنه كان إذا تكلم بكلمة أعادها ثلاثا، حتى تفهم عنه، وإذا أتى على قوم فسلم عليهم، سلم عليهم ثلاثا
*

----------


## اسكندرانى

*حدثنا مسدد قال: حدثنا أبو عوانة، عن أبي بشر، عن يوسف بن ماهك، عن عبد الله بن عمرو قال:
 تخلف رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم في سفر سافرناه، فأدركنا وقد أرهقنا الصلاة، صلاة العصر، ونحن نتوضأ، فجعلنا نمسح على أرجلنا، فنادى بأعلى صوته: (ويل للأعقاب من النار) مرتين أو ثلاثا.
*

----------


## اسكندرانى

* أخبرنا محمد، هم ابن سلام، حدثنا المحاربي قال: حدثنا صالح بن حيان قال: قال عامر الشعبي: حدثني أبو بردة، عن أبيه قال:
 قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: (ثلاثة لهم أجران: رجل من أهل الكتاب، آمن بنبيه وآمن بمحمد صلى الله عليه وسلم، والعبد المملوك إذا أدى حق الله وحق مواليه، ورجل كانت عنده أمة يطؤها، فأدبها فأحسن أدبها، وعلمها فأحسن تعليمها، ثم أعتقها فتزوجها، فله أجران).
ثم قال عامر: أعطيناكها بغير شيء، قد كان يركب فيما دونها إلى المدينة.
*

----------


## اسكندرانى

*حدثنا سليمان بن حرب قال: حدثنا شعبة، عن أيوب قال: سمعت عطاء قال: سمعت ابن عباس قال:
 أشهد على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم - أو قال عطاء: أشهد على ابن عباس: أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم - خرج ومعه بلال، فظن أنه لم يسمع فوعظهن وأمرهن بالصدقة، فجعلت المرأة تلقي القرط والخاتم، وبلال يأخذ في طرف ثوبه.
وقال إسماعيل عن أيوب عن عطاء، وقال عن ابن عباس: أشهد على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم.
*

----------


## اسكندرانى

*حدثنا عبد العزيز بن عبد الله قال: حدثني سليمان، عن عمرو بن أبي عمرو، عن سعيد بن أبي سعيد المقبري، عن أبي هريرة أنه قال:
 قيل: يا رسول الله، من أسعد الناس بشفاعتك يوم القيامة؟ قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: (لقد ظننت - يا أبا هريرة - أن لا يسألني عن هذا الحديث أحد أول منك، لما رأيت من حرصك على الحديث، اسعد الناس بشفاعتي يوم القيامة، من قال لا إله إلا الله، خالصا من قلبه، أو نفسه).
*

----------


## اسكندرانى

*وكتب عمر بن عبد العزيز إلى أبي بكر بن حزم: انظر ما كان من حديث رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فاكتبه، فإني خفت دروس العلم وذهاب العلماء، ولا تقبل إلا حديث النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، ولتفشوا العلم، ولتجلسوا حتى يعلم من لا يعلم، فإن العلم لا يهلك حتى يكون سرا.
حدثنا العلاء بن عبد الجبار قال: حدثنا عبد العزيز بن مسلم، عن عبد الله بن دينار: بذلك، يعني حديث عمر بن عبد العزيز، إلى قوله: ذهاب العلماء.
*

----------


## اسكندرانى

*حدثنا إسماعيل بن أويس قال: حدثني مالك، عن هشام بن عروة، عن أبيه، عن عبد الله بن عمرو بن العاص قال:
 سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول: (إن الله لا يقبض العلم انتزاعا ينتزعه من العباد، ولكن يقبض العلم بقبض العلماء، حتى إذا لم يبق عالما، اتخذ الناس رؤوسا جهالا، فسئلوا، فأفتوا بغير علم، فضلوا وأضلوا).
قال الفربري: حدثنا عباس قال: حدثنا قتيبة: حدثنا جرير، عن هشام نحوه.
*

----------


## فراشة

ما شاء الله ..رااااااااااائع أ.نادر

جزاك الله عنا الفردوس الأعلى إن شاء الله

متاااابعة

----------


## البنت الشقيه

جزيتي بالجنه وجعلها لكي لا عليكي

----------


## اسكندرانى

> ما شاء الله ..رااااااااااائع أ.نادر
> 
> جزاك الله عنا الفردوس الأعلى إن شاء الله
> 
> متاااابعة


ولك اضعاف اضعاف ذلك 


ربنا يجزيك خير يارب

----------


## اسكندرانى

> جزيتي بالجنه وجعلها لكي لا عليكي


ربنا يجزيك خير

----------


## اسكندرانى

*حدثنا آدم قال: حدثنا شعبة قال: حدثني ابن الأصبهاني قال: سمعت أبا صالح ذكوان: يحدث عن أبي سعيد الخدري:
 قالت النساء للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: غلبنا عليك الرجال، فاجعل لنا يوما من نفسك، فوعدهن يوما لقيهن فيه، فوعظهن وأمرهن، فكان فيما قال لهن: (ما منكن امرأة تقدم ثلاثة من ولدها، إلا كان لها حجابا من النار). فقالت امرأة: واثنين؟ فقال: (واثنين).
*

----------


## اسكندرانى

حدثنا محمد بن بشار قال: حدثنا غندر قال: حدثنا شعبة، عن عبد الرحمن بن الأصبهاني، عن ذكوان، عن أبي سعيد الخدري، عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بهذا.
وعن عبد الرحمن بن الأصبهاني قال: سمعت أبا حازم عن أبي هريرة قال:
 (ثلاثة لم يبلغوا الحنث).

----------


## اسكندرانى

حدثنا سعيد بن أبي مريم قال: أخبرنا نافع بن عمر قال: حدثني ابن أبي ملكية:
 أن عائشة زوج النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: كانت لا تسمع شيئا لا تعرفه، إلا راجعت فيه حتى تعرفه، وأن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: (من حوسب عذب). قالت عائشة: فقلت: أوليس يقول الله تعالى: {فسوف يحاسب حسابا يسيرا}. قالت: فقال: (إنما ذلك العرض، ولكن: من نوقش الحساب يهلك).

----------


## اسكندرانى

حدثنا عبد الله بن يوسف قال: حدثني الليث قال: حدثني سعيد، عن أبي شريح:
 أنه قال لعمرو بن سعيد - وهو يبعث البعوث إلى مكة - ائذن لي أيها الأمير، أحدثك قولا قام به النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم الغد من يوم الفتح، سمعته أذناي ووعاه قلبي، وأبصرته عيناي حين تكلم به: حمد الله وأثنى عليه ثم قال: (إن مكة حرمها الله، ولم يحرمها الناس، فلا يحل لامرىء يؤمن بالله واليوم الآخر أن يسفك فيها دما، ولا يعضد فيها شجرة، فإن أحد ترخص لقتال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فيها، فقولوا: إن الله قد أذن لرسوله ولم يأذن لكم، وإنما أذن لي فيها ساعة من نهار، ثم عادت حرمتها اليوم كحرمتها بالأمس، وليبلغ الشاهد الغائب).
فقيل لأبي شريح: ما قال عمرو؟ قال: أنا أعلم منك يا أبا شريح، لا يعيذ عاصيا ولا فارا بدم ولا فارا بخربة.

----------


## اسكندرانى

حدثنا عبد الله بن عبد الوهاب قال: حدثنا حماد، عن أيوب، عن محمد، عن ابن أبي بكرة، عن أبي بكرة،
 ذكر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: (فإن دماءكم وأموالكم - قال محمد وأحسبه قال - وأعراضكم، عليكم حرام، كحرمة يومكم هذا، في شهركم هذا، ألا ليبلغ الشاهد منكم الغائب). وكان محمد يقول: صدق رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، كان ذلك: (ألا هل بلغت). مرتين.

----------


## اسكندرانى

حدثنا علي بن الجعد: أخبرنا شعبة قال: أخبرني منصور قال: سمعت ربعي بن جراش يقول: سمعت عليا يقول:
 قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: (لا تكذبوا علي، فإنه من كذب علي فليلج النار).

----------


## اسكندرانى

حدثنا أبو الوليد قال: حدثنا شعبة، عن جامع بن شداد، عن عامر بن عبد الله بن الزبير، عن أبيه قال: قلت للزبير:
 إني لا أسمعك تحدث عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم كما يحدث فلان وفلان؟ قال: أما إني لم أفارقه، ولكن سمعته يقول: (من كذب علي فليتبوأ مقعده من النار).

----------


## اسكندرانى

حدثنا أبو معمر قال: حدثنا عبد الوراث، عن عبد العزيز: قال أنس:
 إنه ليمنعني أن أحدثكم حديثا كثيرا أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: (من تعمد علي كذبا فليتبوأ مقعده من النار).

----------


## اسكندرانى

حدثنا مكي بن إبراهيم قال: حدثنا يزيد بن أبي عبيد، عن سلمة قال:
 سمعت النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول: (من يقل علي ما لم أقل فليتبوأ مقعده من النار).

----------


## اسكندرانى

حدثنا موسى قال: حدثنا أبو عوانة، عن أبي حصين، عن أبي صالح، عن أبي هريرة،
 عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: (تسموا باسمي ولا تكتنوا بكنيتي، ومن رآني في المنام فقد رآني حقا، فإن الشيطان لا يتمثل في صورتي، ومن كذب علي متعمدا فليتبوأ مقعده من النار).

----------


## اسكندرانى

حدثنا محمد بن سلام قال: أخبرنا وكيع، عن سفيان، عن مطرف، عن الشعبي، عن أبي جحيفة قال:
 قلت لعلي: هل عندكم كتاب؟ قال: لا، إلا كتاب الله، أو فهم أعطيه رجل مسلم، أو ما في هذه الصحيفة. قال: قلت: فما في هذه الصحيفة؟ قال: العقل، وفكاك الأسير، ولا يقتل مسلم بكافر.

----------


## اسكندرانى

حدثنا أبو نعيم الفضل بن دكين قال: حدثنا شيبان، عن يحيى، عن أبي سلمة، عن أبي هريرة:
 أن خزاعة قتلوا رجلا من بني ليث - عام فتح مكة - بقتيل منهم قتلوه، فأخبر بذلك النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، فركب راحلته فخطب، فقال: (إن الله حبس عن مكة القتل، أو الفيل - شك أبو عبد الله - وسلط عليهم رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم والمؤمنين، ألا وإنها لم تحل لأحد قبلي، ولم تحل لأحد بعدي، ألا وإنها حلت لي ساعة من نهار، ألا وإنها ساعتي هذه حرام، لا يختلى شوكها، ولا يعضد شجرها، ولا تلتقط ساقطتها إلا لمنشد، فمن قتل فهو بخير النظرين: إما أن يعقل، وإما أن يقاد أهل القتيل). فجاء رجل من أهل اليمن فقال: اكتب لي يا رسول الله، فقال: (اكتبوا لأبي فلان). فقال رجل من قريش: إلا الإذخر يا رسول الله، فإنا نجعله في بيوتنا وقبورنا؟ فقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: (إلا الأذخر إلا الأذخر).
قال أبو عبد الله: يقال: يقاد بالقاف، فقيل لأبي عبد الله: أي شيء كتب له؟ قال: كتب له هذه الخطبة.

----------


## اسكندرانى

حدثنا علي بن عبد الله قال: حدثنا سفيان قال: حدثنا عمرو قال: أخبرني وهب بن منبه، عن أخيه قال:
 سمعت أبا هريرة يقول: ما من أصحاب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أحد أكثر حديثا عنه مني، إلا ما كان من عبد الله بن عمرو، فإنه كان يكتب ولا أكتب.
تابعه معمر، عن همام، عن أبي هريرة.

----------


## اسكندرانى

حدثنا يحيى بن سليمان قال: حدثني ابن وهب قال: أخبرني يونس، عن ابن شهاب، عن عبيد الله بن عبد الله، عن ابن عباس قال:
 لما اشتد بالنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وجعه قال: (اتئوني بكتاب أكتب لكم كتابا لا تضلوا من بعده). قال عمر: إن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم غلبه الوجع، وعندنا كتاب الله حسبنا. فاختلفوا وكثر اللغط، قال: (قوموا عني، ولا ينبغي عندي التنازع). فخرج ابن عباس يقول: إن الرزية كل الرزية ما حال بين رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وبين كتابه.

----------


## اسكندرانى

حدثنا صدقة: أخبرنا ابن عيينة، عن معمر، عن الزهري، عن هند، عن أم سلمة، وعمرو ويحيى بن سعيد، عن الزهري، عن هند، عن أم سلمة قالت:
 استيقظ النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ذات ليلة فقال: (سبحان الله، ماذا أنزل الليلة من الفتن، وماذا فتح من الخزائن، أيقظوا صواحبات الحجر، فرب كاسية في الدنيا عارية في الآخرة).

----------


## اسكندرانى

حدثنا سعيد بن عفير قال: حدثني عبد الرحمن بن خالد، عن ابن شهاب، عن سالم، وأبي بكر سليمان بن أبي حثمة: أن عبد الله بن عمر قال:
 صلى بنا النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم العشاء في آخر حياته، فلما سلم قام، فقال: (أرأيتكم ليلتكم هذه، فإن رأس مائة سنة منها، لا يبقى ممن هو على ظهر الأرض أحد).

----------


## اسكندرانى

حدثنا آدم قال: حدثنا شعبة قال: حدثنا الحكم قال: سمعت سعيد بن جبير، عن ابن عباس قال:
 بت في بيت خالتي ميمونة بنت الحارث، زوج النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، وكان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم عندها في ليلتها، فصلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم العشاء، ثم جاء إلى منزله، فصلى أربع ركعات، ثم نام، ثم قام، ثم قال: (نام الغليم). أو كلمة تشبهها، ثم قام، فقمت عن يساره، فجعلني عن يمينه، فصلى خمس ركعات، ثم صلى ركعتين، ثم نام، حتى سمعت غطيطه أو خطيطه، ثم خرج إلى الصلاة.

----------


## اسكندرانى

حدثنا عبد العزيز بن عبد الله قال: حدثني مالك، عن ابن شهاب، عن الأعرج، عن أبي هريرة قال:
 إن الناس يقولون أكثر أبو هريرة، ولولا آيتان في كتاب الله ما حدثت حديثا، ثم يتلو: {إن الذين يكتمون ما أنزلنا من البينات - إلى قوله - الرحيم}. إن إخواننا من المهاجرين كان يشغلهم الصفق بالأسواق، وإن إخواننا من الأنصار كان يشغلهم العمل في أموالهم، وإن أبا هريرة كان يلزم رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بشبع بطنه، ويحضر ما لا يحضرون، ويحفظ ما لا يحفظون.

----------


## اسكندرانى

حدثنا أحمد بن أبي بكر أبو مصعب قال: حدثنا محمد بن إبراهيم بن دينار، عن ابن أبي ذئب، عن سعيد المقبري، عن أبي هريرة قال:
 قلت: يا رسول الله، إني أسمع منك حديث كثيرا أنساه؟ قال: (أبسط رداءك). فبسطته، قال: فغرف بيديه، ثم قال: (ضمه) فضممته، فما نسيت شيئا بعده.
حدثنا إبراهيم بن المنذر قال: حدثنا ابن أبي فديك بهذا، أو قال: غرف بيده فيه.

----------


## اسكندرانى

حدثنا إسماعيل قال: حدثني أخي، عن ابن أبي ذئب، عن سعيد المقبري، عن أبي هريرة قال:
 حفظت من رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وعاءين: فأما أحدهما فبثثته، وأما الآخر فلو بثثته قطع هذا البلعوم

----------


## اسكندرانى

حدثنا حجاج قال: حدثنا شعبة قال: أخبرني علي بن مدرك، عن أبي زرعة، عن جرير:
 أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال له في حجة الوداع: (استنصت الناس). فقال: (لا ترجعوا بعدي كفارا يضرب بعضكم رقاب بعض).

----------


## اسكندرانى

حدثنا عبد الله بن محمد قال: حدثنا سفيان قال: حدثنا عمرو قال: أخبرني سعيد بن جبير قال:
 قلت لابن عباس: إن نوفا البكالي يزعم أن موسى ليس بموسى بني إسرائيل، إنما هو موسى آخر؟ فقال: كذب عدو الله، حدثنا أبي بن كعب، عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: (قام موسى النبي خطيبا في بني إسرائيل فسئل: أي الناس أعلم؟ فقال: أنا أعلم، فعتب الله عليه، إذ لم يرد العلم إليه، فأوحى الله إليه: إن عبدا من عبادي بمجمع البحرين، هو أعلم منك. قال: يا رب، وكيف به؟ فقيل له: احمل حوتا في مكتل، فإذا فقدته فهو ثم، فانطلق وانطلق بفتاه يوشع بن نون، وحمل حوتا في مكتل، حتى كانا عند الصخرة وضعا رؤوسهما وناما، فانسل الحوت من المكتل فاتخذ سبيله في البحر سربا، وكان لموسى وفتاه عجبا، فانطلقا، بقية ليلتهما ويومهما، فلما أصبح قال موسى لفتاه: آتنا غداءنا لقد لقينا من سفرنا هذا نصبا. ولم يجد موسى مسا من النصب حتى جاوز المكان الذي أمر به، قال له فتاه: أرأيت إذ أوينا إلى الصخرة؟ فإني نسيت الحوت، قال موسى: ذلك ما كنا نبغي، فارتدا على آثارهما قصصا، فلما انتهيا إلى الصخرة، إذا رجل مسجى بثوب، أو قال تسجى بثوبه، فسلم موسى، فقال الخضر: وأنى بأرضك السلام؟ فقال: أنا موسى، فقال: موسى بني إسرائيل؟ قال: نعم، قال: هل أتبعك على أن تعلمني مما علمت رشدا؟ قال: إنك لن تسطيع معي صبرا، يا موسى، إني على علم من علم الله علمنيه لا تعلمه أنت، وأنت على علم علمكه لا أعلمه. قال: ستجدني إن شاء الله صابرا، ولا أعصي لك أمرا، فانطلقا يمشيان على ساحل البحر، ليس لهما سفينة، فمرت بهما سفينة، فكلموهم أن يحملوهما، فعرف الخضر، فحملوهما بغير نول، فجاء عصفور فوقع على حرف السفينة، فنقر نقرة أو نقرتين في البحر، فقال الخضر: يا موسى: ما نقص علمي وعلمك من علم الله إلا كنقرة هذا العصفور في البحر، فعمد الخضر إلى لوح من ألواح السفينة فنزعه، فقال موسى: قوم حملونا بغير نول، عمدت إلى سفينتهم فخرقتها لتغرق أهلها؟ قال: ألم أقل لك إنك لن تسطيع معي صبرا؟ قال: لا تؤاخذني بما نسيت - فكانت الأولى من موسى نسيانا - فانطلقا، فإذا غلام يلعب مع الغلمان، فأخذ الخضر برأسه من أعلاه فاقتلع رأسه بيده، فقال موسى: أقتلت نفسا زكية بغير نفس؟ قال: ألم أقل لك إنك لن تسطيع معي صبرا؟ - قال ابن عيينة: وهذا أؤكد - فانطلقا، حتى إذا أتيا أهل قرية استطعما أهلها فأبوا أن يضيفوهما، فوجد فيها جدارا يريد أن ينقض فأقامه، قال الخضر بيده فأقامه، فقال له موسى: لو شئت لاتخذت عليه أجرا، قال: هذا فراق بيني وبينك). قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: (يرحم الله موسى، لوددنا لو صبر حتى يقص علينا من أمرهما).

----------


## اسكندرانى

حدثنا عثمان قال: أخبرنا جرير، عن منصور، عن أبي وائل عن أبي موسى قال:
 جاء رجل إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال: يا رسول الله، ما القتال في سبيل الله؟ فإن أحدنا يقاتل غضبا، ويقاتل حمية، فرفع إليه رأسه، قال: وما رفع إليه رأسه إلا أنه كان قائما، فقال: (من قاتل لتكون كلمة الله هي العليا، فهو في سبيل الله عز وجل).

----------


## اسكندرانى

حدثنا أبو نعيم قال: حدثنا عبد العزيز بن أبي سلمة، عن الزهري، عن عيسى بن طلحة، عن عبد الله بن عمرو قال:
 رأيت النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم عند الجمرة وهو يسأل، فقال رجل: يا رسول الله، نحرت قبل أن أرمي؟ قال: (ارم ولا حرج). قال آخر: يا رسول الله، حلقت قبل أن أنحر؟ قال: (انحر ولا حرج). فما سئل عن شيء قدم ولا أخر إلا قال: (افعل ولا حرج).

----------


## اسكندرانى

حدثنا قيس بن حفص قال: حدثنا عبد الواحد قال: حدثنا الأعمش سليمان، عن إبراهيم، عن علقمة، عن عبد الله قال: بينا أنا أمشي مع النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في خرب المدينة، وهو يتوكأ على عسيب معه، فمر بنفر من اليهود، فقال بعضهم لبعض: سلوه عن الروح؟ وقال بعضهم: لا تسألوه، لا يجيء فيه بشيء تكرهونه، فقال بعضهم: لنسألنه، فقام رجل منهم فقال: يا أبا القاسم، ما الروح؟ فسكت، فقلت: إنه يوحى إليه، فقمت، فلما انجلى عنه، فقال: {ويسألونك عن الروح قل الروح من أمر ربي وما أوتوا من العلم إلا قليلا}. قال الأعمش: هكذا في قراءتنا.

----------


## اسكندرانى

حدثنا عبيد الله بن موسى، عن إسرائيل، عن أبي إسحاق، عن الأسود قال: قال لي ابن الزبير:
 كانت عائشة تسر إليك كثيرا، فما حدثتك في الكعبة؟ قلت: قالت لي: قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: (يا عائشة لولا قومك حديث عهدهم - قال ابن الزبير - بكفر، لنقضت الكعبة، فجعلت لها بابين: باب يدخل الناس وباب يخرجون). ففعله ابن الزبير.

----------


## اسكندرانى

وقال علي: حدثوا الناس بما يعرفون، أتحبون أن يكذب الله ورسوله.
حدثنا عبيد الله بن موسى، عن معروف بن خربوذ، عن أبي الطفيل، عن علي: بذلك.

----------


## اسكندرانى

حدثنا إسحاق بن إبراهيم قال: حدثنا معاذ بن هشام قال: حدثني أبي، عن قتادة قال: حدثنا أنس بن مالك:
 أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، ومعاذ رديفه على الرحل، قال: (يا معاذ بن جبل). قال: لبيك يا رسول الله وسعديك، قال: (يا معاذ). قال: لبيك يا رسول الله وسعديك، ثلاثا، قال: (ما من أحد يشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وأن محمدا رسول الله، صدقا من قلبه إلا حرمه الله على النار). قال: يا رسول الله، أفلا أخبر به الناس فيستبشروا؟ قال: (إذا يتكلوا). وأخبر بها معاذ عند موته تأثما.

----------


## اسكندرانى

حدثنا مسدد قال: حدثنا معتمر قال: سمعت أبي قال: سمعت أنسا قال:
 ذكر لي أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال لمعاذ: (من لقي الله لا يشرك به شيئا دخل الجنة). قال: ألا أبشر الناس؟ قال: (لا، إني أخاف أن يتكلوا).

----------


## اسكندرانى

حدثنا محمد بن سلام قال: أخبرنا أبو معاوية قال: حدثنا هشام، عن أبيه، عن زينب بنت أم سلمة، عن أم سلمة قالت:
 جاءت أم سليم إلى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فقالت: يا رسول الله، إن الله لا يستحيي من الحق، فهل على المرأة من غسل إذا احتلمت؟ قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: (إذا رأت الماء). فغطت أم سلمة، تعني وجهها، وقالت: يا رسول الله، وتحتلم المرأة؟ قال: (نعم، تربت يمينك، فبم يشبهها ولدها).

----------


## اسكندرانى

حدثنا إسماعيل قال: حدثني مالك عن عبد الله بن دينار، عن عبد الله بن عمر:
 أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: (إن من الشجر شجرة لا يسقط ورقها، وهي مثل المسلم، حدثوني ما هي). فوقع الناس في شجر البادية، ووقع في نفسي أنها النخلة، قال عبد الله: فاستحييت، فقالوا: يا رسول الله، أخبرنا بها، فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: (هي النخلة). قال عبد الله: فحدثت أبي بما وقع في نفسي، فقال: لأن تكون قلتها أحب إلي من أن يكون لي كذا وكذا.

----------


## اسكندرانى

حدثنا مسدد قال: حدثنا عبد الله بن داود، عن الأعمش، عن منذر الثوري، عن محمد بن الحنفية، عن علي قال:
 كنت رجلا مذاء، فأمرت المقداد أن يسأل النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فسأله، فقال: (فيه الوضوء).

----------


## اسكندرانى

حدثني قتيبة بن سعيد قال: حدثنا الليث بن سعد قال: حدثنا نافع مولى عبد الله بن عمر بن الخطاب، عن عبد الله بن عمر:
 أن رجلا قام في المسجد فقال: يا رسول الله، من أين تأمرنا أن نهل؟ فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: (يهل أهل المدينة من ذي الحليفة، ويهل أهل الشام من الحجفة، ويهل أهل نجد من قرن).
وقال ابن عمر: ويزعمون أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: (ويهل أهل اليمن من يلملم). وكان ابن عمر يقول: لم أفقه هذه من رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم.

----------


## اسكندرانى

حدثنا آدم قال: حدثنا ابن أبي ذئب، عن نافع، عن ابن عمر، عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم. وعن الزهري، عن سالم، عن ابن عمر، عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم:
 أن رجلا سأله ما يلبس المحرم؟ فقال: (لا يلبس القميص، ولا العمامة، ولا السراويل، ولا البرنس، ولا ثوبا مسه الورس أو الزعفران، فإن لم يجد النعلين فليلبس الخفين، وليقطعهما حتى يكونا تحت الكعبين).

----------


## مريم /9/20093

_تلك المكارم فانهض لبغيتها    ولا تبيتن خبيث النفس كسلان
بارك الله فيك الأخ العزيز اسكندراني وجعله في ميزان حسناتك
تابع بارك الله فيك_

----------


## اسكندرانى

> _تلك المكارم فانهض لبغيتها    ولا تبيتن خبيث النفس كسلان
> بارك الله فيك الأخ العزيز اسكندراني وجعله في ميزان حسناتك
> تابع بارك الله فيك_


جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## اسكندرانى

حدثنا إسحاق بن إبراهيم الحنظلي قال: أخبرنا عبد الرزاق قال: أخبرنا معمر، عن همام بن منبه: أنه سمع أبا هريرة يقول:
 قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: (لا تقبل صلاة من أحدث حتى يتوضأ). وقال رجل من حضرموت: ما المحدث يا أبا هريرة؟ قال: فساء أو ضراط

----------


## اسكندرانى

حدثنا يحيى بن بكير قال: حدثنا الليث، عن خالد، عن سعيد بن أبي هلال، عن نعيم المجمر قال:
 رقيت مع أبي هريرة على ظهر المسجد فتوضأ، فقال: إني سمعت النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول: (إن أمتي يدعون يوم القيامة غرا محجلين من آثار الوضوء، فمن استطاع منكم أن يطيل غرته فليفعل

----------


## اسكندرانى

حدثنا علي قال: حدثنا سفيان قال: حدثنا الزهري، عن سعيد بن المسيب، عن عباد بن تميم، عن عمه:
 أنه شكا إلى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: الرجل الذي يخيل إليه أنه يجد الشيء في الصلاة؟ فقال: (لا ينفتل - أو: لا ينصرف - حتى يسمع صوتا أو يجد ريحا).

----------


## اسكندرانى

حدثنا علي بن عبد الله قال: حدثنا سفيان عن عمرو قال: أخبرني كريب عن ابن عباس:
 أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم نام حتى نفخ، ثم صلى. وربما قال: اضطجع حتى نفخ، ثم قام فصلى.
ثم حدثنا به سفيان، مرة بعد مرة، عن عمرو، عن كريب، عن ابن عباس: قال: بت عند خالتي ميمونة ليلة، فقام النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم من الليل، فلما كان في بعض الليل، قام النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، فتوضأ من شن معلق وضوءا خفيفا، يخففه عمرو ويقلله، وقام يصلي، فتوضأت نحوا مما توضأ، ثم جئت فقمت عن يساره، وربما قال سفيان: عن شماله، فحولني فجعلني عن يمينه، ثم صلى ما شاء الله، ثم اضطجع فنام حتى نفخ، ثم آتاه المنادي فآذنه بالصلاة، فقام معه إلى الصلاة، فصلى ولم يتوضأ. قلنا لعمرو: إن ناسا يقولون: إن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم تنام عينه ولا ينام قلبه؟ قال عمرو: سمعت عبيد بن عمير يقول: رؤيا الأنبياء وحي. ثم قرأ: {إني أرى في المنام أني أذبحك}.

----------


## اسكندرانى

حدثنا عبد الله بن مسلمة، عن مالك، عن موسى بن عقبة، عن كريب مولى ابن عباس، عن أسامة بن زيد: أنه سمعه يقول:
 دفع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم من عرفة، حتى إذا كان بالشعب نزل فبال، ثم توضأ ولم يسبغ الوضوء، فقلت: الصلاة يا رسول الله، فقال: ( الصلاة أمامك). فركب، فلما جاء المزدلفة نزل فتوضأ، فاسبغ الوضوء، ثم أقيمت الصلاة، فصلى المغرب، ثم أناخ كل إنسان بعيره في منزله، ثم أقيمت العشاء فصلى، ولم يصل بينهما

----------


## اسكندرانى

حدثنا محمد بن عبد الرحيم قال: أخبرنا أبو سلمة الخزاعي منصور بن سلمة قال: أخبرنا ابن بلال، يعني سليمان، عن زيد بن أسلم، عن عطاء بن يسار، عن ابن عباس:
 أنه توضأ فغسل وجهه، ثم أخذ غرفة من ماء، فمضمض بها واستنشق، ثم أخذ غرفة من ماء، فجعل بها هكذا، أضافها إلى يده الأخرى، فغسل بهما وجهه، ثم أخذ غرفة من ماء، فغسل بها يده اليمنى، ثم أخذ غرفة من ماء فغسل بها يده اليسرى، ثم مسح رأسه، ثم أخذ غرفة من ماء، فرش بها على رجله اليمنى حتى غسلها، ثم أخذ غرفة أخرى، فغسل بها رجله، يعني اليسرى، ثم قال: هكذا رأيت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يتوضأ.

----------


## اسكندرانى

حدثنا علي بن عبد الله قال: حدثنا جرير، عن منصور، عن سالم بن أبي الجعد، عن كريب، عن ابن عباس، يبلغ به النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، قال:
 (لو أن أحدكم إذا أتى أهله قل: بسم الله، اللهم جنبنا الشيطان، وجنب الشيطان ما رزقتنا، فقضي بينهما ولد لم يضره).

----------


## loly_h

*بارك الله لك .**.**. وبارك عليك
أشكركـ* *نادر**
وإستمر بحصد الحسنات
جزيت الفرح .**.**.

*

----------


## اسكندرانى

حدثنا آدم قال: حدثنا شعبة، عن عبد العزيز بن صهيب قال: سمعت أنسا يقول:
 كان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم إذا دخل الخلاء قال: (اللهم إني أعوذ بك من الخبث والخبائث).
تابعه ابن عرعرة عن شعبة وعن غندر، عن شعبة: إذا أتى الخلاء. وقال موسى، عن حماد: إذا دخل. وقال سعيد بن زيد: حدثنا عبد العزيز: إذا أراد أن يدخل.

----------


## اسكندرانى

حدثنا عبد الله بن محمد قال: حدثنا هاشم بن القاسم قال: حدثنا ورقاء، عن عبيد الله بن أبي يزيد، عن ابن عباس:
 أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم دخل الخلاء، فوضعت له وضوءا، قال: (من وضع هذا). فأخبر، فقال: (اللهم فقهه في الدين).

----------


## اسكندرانى

حدثنا آدم قال: حدثنا ابن أبي ذئب قال: حدثنا الزهري، عن عطاء بن يزيد الليثي، عن أبي أيوب الأنصاري قال:
 قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: (إذا أتى أحدكم الغائط، فلا يستقبل القبلة ولا يولها ظهره، شرقوا أو غربوا).

----------


## اسكندرانى

حدثنا عبد الله بن يوسف قال: أخبرنا مالك، عن يحيى بن سعيد، عن محمد بن يحيى بن حبان، عن عمه واسع بن حبان، عن عبد الله بن عمر: أنه كان يقول:
 إن ناسا يقولون إذا قعدت على حاجتك فلا تستقبل القبلة ولا بيت المقدس، فقال عبد الله بن عمر: لقد ارتقيت يوما على ظهر بيت لنا، فرأيت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم على لبنتين، مستقبلا بيت المقدس لحاجته. وقال لعلك من الذين يصلون على أوراكهم؟ فقلت: لا أدري والله. قال مالك: يعني الذي يصلي ولا يرتفع عن الأرض، يسجد وهو لاصق بالأرض.

----------


## اسكندرانى

حدثنا يحيى بن بكير قال: حدثنا الليث قال: حدثنا عقيل، عن ابن شهاب، عن عروة، عن عائشة:
 أن أزواج النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم كن يخرجن بالليل إذا تبرزن إلى المناصع، وهو صعيد أفيح، فكان عمر يقول للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: احجب نساءك، فلم يكن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يفعل، فخرجت سودة بنت زمعة، زوج النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، ليلة من الليالي عشاء، وكانت امرأة طويلة، فناداها عمر: ألا قد عرفناك يا سودة، حرصا على أن ينزل الحجاب، فأنزل الله آية الحجاب.
وحدثنا زكرياء قال: حدثنا أبو أسامة عن هشام بن عروة عن أبيه عن عائشة، عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: (قد أذن أن تخرجن في حاجتكن). قال هشام: يعني البراز.

----------


## اسكندرانى

حدثنا إبراهيم بن المنذر قال: حدثنا أنس بن عياض، عن عبيد الله، عن محمد بن يحيى بن حبان، عن واسع بن حبان، عن عبد الله بن عمر قال:
 ارتقيت فوق ظهر بيت حفصة لبعض حاجتي، فرأيت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقضي حاجته، مستدبر القبلة، مستقبل الشأم.

----------


## اسكندرانى

حدثنا يعقوب بن إبراهيم قال: حدثنا يزيد بن هارون قال: أخبرنا يحيى، عن محمد بن يحيى بن حبان: أن عمه واسع بن حبان أخبره: أن عبد الله بن عمر أخبره قال:
 لقد ظهرت ذات يوم على ظهر بيتنا، فرأيت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قاعدا على لبنتين، مستقبل بيت المقدس.

----------


## اسكندرانى

حدثنا أبو الوليد هشام بن عبد الملك قال: حدثنا شعبة، عن أبي معاذ، واسمه عطاء بن أبي ميمونة، قال: سمعت أنس بن مالك يقول: كان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم إذا خرج لحاجته، أجيء أنا وغلام، ومعنا إداوة من ماء، يعني يستنجي به.

----------


## اسكندرانى

حدثنا سليمان بن حرب قال: حدثنا شعبة، عن أبي معاذ، هو عطاء بن أبي ميمونة، قال:
 سمعت أنسا يقول: كان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم إذا خرج لحاجته، تبعه أنا وغلام منا، معنا إداوة من ماء.

----------


## اسكندرانى

حدثنا محمد بن بشار قال: حدثنا محمد بن جعفر قال: حدثنا شعبة، عن عطاء بن أبي ميمونة:
 سمع أنس بن مالك يقول: كان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يدخل الخلاء، فأحمل أنا وغلام إداوة من ماء وعنزة، يستنجي بالماء.
تابعه النضر وشاذان عن شعبة. العنزة: عصا عليه زج.

----------


## اسكندرانى

حدثنا معاذ بن فضالة قال: حدثنا هشام، هو الدستوائي، عن يحيى بن أبي كثير، عن عبد الله بن أبي قتادة، عن أبيه قال:
 قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: (إذا شرب أحدكم فلا يتنفس في الإناء، وإذا أتى الخلاء فلا يمس ذكره بيمينه، ولا يتمسح بيمينه).

----------


## اسكندرانى

حدثنا محمد بن يوسف قال: حدثنا الأوزاعي، عن يحيى بن أبي كثير، عن عبد الله بن أبي قتادة، عن أبيه،
 عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: (إذا بال أحدكم فلا يأخذن ذكره بيمينه، ولا يستنج بيمينه، ولا يتنفس في الإناء).

----------


## اسكندرانى

حدثنا أحمد بن محمد المكي قال: حدثنا عمرو بن يحيى بن سعيد بن عمرو المكي، عن جده، عن أبي هريرة قال:
 اتبعت النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وخرج لحاجته، فكان لا يلتفت، فدنوت منه، فقال: (ابغني حجارا استنفض بها - أو نحوه - ولا تأتني بعظم، ولا روث). فأتيته بأحجار بطرف ثيابي، فوضعتها إلى جنبه، وأعرضت عنه، فلما قضى اتبعه بهن.

----------


## اسكندرانى

حدثنا أبو نعيم قال: حدثنا زهير، عن أبي إسحاق قال: ليس أبو عبيدة ذكره، ولكن عبد الرحمن بن الأسود، عن أبيه: أنه سمع عبد الله يقول:
 أتى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم الغائط، فأمرني أن آتيه بثلاثة أحجار، فوجدت حجرين، والتمست الثالث فلم أجده، فأخذت روثة فأتيته بها، فأخذ الحجرين وألقى الروثة، وقال: (هذا ركس).

----------


## اسكندرانى

حدثنا محمد بن يوسف قال: حدثنا سفيان، عن زيد بن أسلم، عن عطاء بن يسار، عن ابن عباس قال:
 توضأ النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم مرة مرة.

----------


## اسكندرانى

حدثنا حسين بن عيسى قال: حدثنا يونس بن محمد قال: حدثنا فليح بن سليمان، عن عبد الله بن أبي بكر بن عمرو بن حزم، عن عباد بن تميم، عن عبد الله بن زيد:
 أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم توضأ مرتين مرتين.

----------


## اسكندرانى

حدثنا عبد العزيز بن عبد الله الأويسي قل: حدثني إبراهيم بن سعد، عن ابن شهاب: أن عطاء بن يزيد أخبره: أن حمران مولى عثمان أخبره:
 أنه رأى عثمان بن عفان: دعا بإناء فأفرغ على كفيه ثلاث مرار فغسلهما، ثم أدخل يمينه في الإناء، فمضمض واستنشق، ثم غسل وجهه ثلاثا، ويديه إلى المرفقين ثلاث مرار، ثم مسح برأسه، ثم غسل رجليه ثلاث  مرار إلى الكعبين، ثم قال: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: (من توضأ نحو وضوئي هذا، ثم صلى ركعتين لا يحدث فيهما نفسه، غفر له ما تقدم من ذنبه).
وعن إبراهيم قال: قال صالح بن كيسان: قال ابن شهاب: ولكن عروة يحدث عن حمران: فلما توضأ قال: ألا أحدثكم حديثا لولا آية ما حدثتكموه، سمعت النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول: (لا يتوضأ رجل يحسن وضوءه، ويصلي الصلاة، إلا غفر له ما بينه وبين الصلاة حتى يصليها). قال عروة: الآية: {إن الذين يكتمون ما أنزلنا من البينات}.

----------


## اسكندرانى

حدثنا عبدان قال: أخبرنا عبد الله قال: أخبرنا يونس، عن الزهري قال: أخبرني أبو إدريس:
 أنه سمع أبا هريرة، عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال: (من توضأ فليستنثر، ومن استجمر فليوتر).

----------


## اسكندرانى

حدثنا عبد الله بن يوسف قال: أخبرنا مالك، عن أبي الزناد، عن الأعرج، عن أبي هريرة:
 أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: (إذا توضأ أحدكم فليجعل في أنفه ثم لينثر، ومن استجمر فليوتر، وإذا استيقظ أحدكم من نومه فليغسل يده قبل أن يدخلها في وضوئه، فإن أحدكم لا يدري أين باتت يده).

----------


## اسكندرانى

حدثنا موسى قال: حدثنا أبو عوانة، عن أبي بشر، عن يوسف بن ماهك، عن عبد الله بن عمرو قال:
 تخلف النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم عنا في سفرة سافرناها، فأدركنا وقد أرهقنا العصر، فجعلنا نتوضأ ونمسح على أرجلنا، فنادى بأعلى صوته: (ويل للأعقاب من النار). مرتين أو ثلاثا

----------


## اسكندرانى

حدثنا أبو اليمان قال: أخبرنا شعيب، عن الزهري قال: أخبرني عطاء بن يزيد، عن حمران مولى عثمان بن عفان: أنه رأى عثمان دعا بوضوء، فأفرغ على يديه من إنائه فغسلهما ثلاث مرات، ثم أدخل يمينه في الوضوء، ثم تمضمض واستنشق واستنثر، ثم غسل وجهه ثلاثا ويديه إلى المرفقين ثلاثا، ثم مسح برأسه، ثم غسل كل رجل ثلاثا، ثم قال: رأيت النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يتوضأ نحو وضوئي هذا، وقال: (من توضأ نحو وضوئي هذا، ثم صلى ركعتين لا يحدث فيهما نفسه، غفر الله له ما تقدم من ذنبه).

----------


## اسكندرانى

حدثنا آدم بن أبي إياس قال: حدثنا شعبة قال: حدثنا محمد بن زياد قال:
 سمعت أبا هريرة، وكان يمر بنا والناس يتوضؤون من المطهرة، قال: اسبغوا الوضوء، فإن أبا القاسم صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: (ويل للأعقاب من النار).

----------


## اسكندرانى

حدثنا عبد الله بن يوسف قال: أخبرنا مالك، عن سعيد المقبري، عن عبيد بن جريج: أنه قال لعبد الله بن عمر: يا أبا عبد الرحمن، رأيتك تصنع أربعا لم أر أحدا من أصحابك يصنعها؟ قال: وما هي يا ابن جريج؟ قال: رأيتك لا تمس من الأركان إلا اليمانيين، ورأيتك تلبس النعال السبتية، ورأيتك تصبغ بالصفرة، ورأيتك إذا كنت بمكة أهل الناس إذا رأوا الهلال ولم تهل أنت حتى كان يوم التروية. قال عبد الله: أما الأركان: فإني لم أر رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يمس إلا اليمانيين، وأما النعال السبتية: فإني رأيت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يلبس النعل التي ليس فيها شعر ويتوضأ فيها، فأنا أحب أن ألبسها، وأما الصفرة: فإني رأيت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يصبغ بها، فأنا أحب أن أصبغ بها، وأما الإهلال: فإني لم أر رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يهل حتى تنبعث به راحلته.

----------


## اسكندرانى

حدثنا مسدد قال: حدثنا إسماعيل قال: حدثنا خالد، عن حفصة بنت سيرين، عن أم عطية قالت: قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لهن في غسل ابنته: (ابدأن بميامنها ومواضع الوضوء منها).

----------


## اسكندرانى

حدثنا حفص بن عمر قال: حدثنا شعبة قال: أخبرني أشعث بن سليم قال: سمعت أبي، عن مسروق، عن عائشة قالت:
 كان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يعجبه التيمن في تنعله وترجله وطهوره، وفي شأنه كله.

----------


## اسكندرانى

حدثنا عبد الله بن يوسف قال: أخبرنا مالك، عن إسحاق بن عبد الله بن أبي طلحة، عن أنس بن مالك أنه قال:
 رأيت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، وحانت صلاة العصر، فالتمس الناس الوضوء فلم يجدوه، فأتي رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بوضوء، فوضع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم في ذلك الإناء يده، وأمر الناس أن يتوضؤوا منه، قال: فرأيت الماء ينبع من تحت أصابعه، حتى توضؤوا من عند آخرهم

----------


## اسكندرانى

حدثنا مالك بن إسماعيل قال: حدثنا إسرائيل، عن عاصم، عن ابن سيرين قال:
 قلت لعبيدة: عندنا من شعر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، أصبناه من قبل أنس، أو من قبل أهل أنس. فقال: لأن تكون عندي شعرة منه أحب إلي من الدنيا وما فيها.

----------


## اسكندرانى

حدثنا محمد بن عبد الرحيم قال: أخبرنا سعيد بن سليمان قال: حدثنا عباد، عن ابن عون، عن ابن سيرين، عن أنس:
 أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم لما حلق رأسه، كان أبو طلحة أول من أخذ من شعره.

----------


## اسكندرانى

حدثنا عبد الله بن يوسف، عن مالك، عن أبي الزناد، عن الأعرج، عن أبي هريرة قال:
 إن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: (إذا شرب الكلب في إناء أحدكم فليغسله سبعا).

----------


## اسكندرانى

حدثنا إسحاق: أخبرنا عبد الصمد: حدثنا عبد الرحمن بن عبد الله بن دينار: سمعت أبي، عن أبي صالح، عن أبي هريرة، عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم:
 (أن رجلا رأى كلبا يأكل الثرى من العطش، فأخذ الرجل خفه، فجعل يغرف له به حتى أرواه، فشكر الله له فأدخله الجنة).

----------


## اسكندرانى

وقال أحمد بن شبيب: حدثنا أبي، عن يونس، عن ابن شهاب قال: حدثني حمزة بن عبد الله، عن أبيه قال:
 كانت الكلاب تبول، وتقبل وتدبر في المسجد، في زمان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، فلم يكونوا يرشون شيئا من ذلك.

----------


## اسكندرانى

حدثنا حفص بن عمر قال: حدثنا شعبة، عن ابن أبي السفر، عن الشعبي، عن عدي بن حاتم قال:
 سألت النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال: (إذا أرسلت كلبك المعلم فقتل فكل، وإذا أكل فلا تأكل، فإنما أمسكه على نفسه). قلت: أرسل كلبي فأجد معه كلبا آخر؟ قال: (فلا تأكل فإنما سميت على كلبك ولم تسم على كلب آخر).

----------


## اسكندرانى

حدثنا آدم بن أبي إياس قال: حدثنا ابن أبي ذئب، عن سعيد المقبري، عن أبي هريرة قال:
 قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: (لا يزال العبد في الصلاة، ما كان في المسجد ينتظر الصلاة، ما لم يحدث). فقال رجل أعجمي: ما الحدث يا أبا هريرة؟ قال: الصوت، يعني الضرطة.

----------


## اسكندرانى

حدثنا أبو الوليد قال: حدثنا ابن عيينة، عن الزهري، عن عباد بن تميم، عن عمه، عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال:
 (لا ينصرف حتى يسمع صوتا أو يجد ريحا).

----------


## اسكندرانى

حدثنا قتيبة بن سعيد قال: حدثنا جرير، عن الأعمش، عن منذر أبي يعلى الثوري، عن محمد ابن الحنفية قال:
 قال علي: كنت رجلا مذاء، فاستحييت أن أسأل رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، فأمرت المقداد بن الأسود فسأله، فقال: (فيه الوضوء).
ورواه شعبة عن الأعمش.

----------


## اسكندرانى

حدثنا سعد بن حفص: حدثنا شيبان، عن يحيى، عن أبي سلمة: أن عطاء بن يسار أخبره: أن زيد بن خالد أخبره:
 أنه سأله عثمان بن عفان رضي الله عنه قلت: أرأيت إذا جامع فلم يمن؟ قال عثمان: يتوضأ كما يتوضأ للصلاة، ويغسل ذكره. قال عثمان: سمعته من رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم. فسألت عن ذلك عليا، والزبير، وطلحة، وابن أبي كعب، رضي الله عنهم، فأمروه بذلك.

----------


## اسكندرانى

حدثنا إسحاق قال: أخبرنا النضر قال: أخبرنا شعبة، عن الحكم، عن ذكوان أبي صالح، عن أبي سعيد الخدري:
 أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أرسل إلى رجل من الأنصار، فجاء ورأسه يقطر، فقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: (لعلنا أعجلناك). فقال: نعم، فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: (إذا أعجلت أو قحطت فعليك الوضوء).
تابعه وهب قال: حدثنا شعبة، قال أبو عبد الله: ولم يقل غندر ويحيى عن شعبة: (الوضوء).

----------


## فراشة

بارك الله فيك أ.نادر
وجزاك عنا كل الخير
متاااابعة

----------


## اسكندرانى

حدثني محمد بن سلام قال: أخبرنا يزيد بن هارون، عن يحيى، عن موسى بن عقبة، عن كريب مولى ابن عباس، عن أسامة بن زيد:
 أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: لما أفاض من عرفة، عدل إلى الشعب، فقضى حاجته، قال أسامة بن زيد: فجعلت أصب عليه ويتوضأ، فقلت: يا رسول الله، أتصلي؟ فقال: (المصلى أمامك).

----------


## اسكندرانى

حدثنا عمرو بن علي قال: حدثنا عبد الوهاب قال: سمعت يحيى بن سعيد قال: أخبرني سعد بن إبراهيم: أن نافع بن جبير بن مطعم أخبره:
 أنه سمع عروة بن المغيرة بن شعبة يحدث عن المغيرة بن شعبة: أنه كان مع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم في سفر، وأنه ذهب لحاجة له، وأن مغيرة جعل يصب الماء عليه وهو يتوضأ، فغسل وجهه ويديه، ومسح رأسه، ومسح على الخفين.

----------


## اسكندرانى

حدثنا إسماعيل قال: حدثني مالك، عن مخرمة بن سليمان، عن كريب مولى ابن عباس: أن عبد الله بن عباس أخبره:
 أنه بات ليلة عند ميمونة زوج النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، وهي خالته، فاضطجعت في عرض الوسادة، واضطجع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وأهله في طولها، فنام رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، حتى إذا انتصف الليل، أو قبله بقليل أو بعده بقليل، استيقظ رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، فجلس يمسح النوم عن وجهه بيده، ثم قرأ العشر الآيات الخواتم من سورة آل عمران، ثم قام إلى شن معلقة، فتوضأ منها فأحسن وضوءه، ثم قام يصلي. قال ابن عباس: فقمت فصنعت مثل ما صنع، ثم ذهبت إلى فقمت إلى جنبه، فوضع يده اليمنى على رأسي، وأخذ بأذني اليمنى يفتلها، فصلى ركعتين، ثم ركعتين، ثم ركعتين، ثم ركعتين، ثم ركعتين، ثم ركعتين، ثم أوتر، ثم اضطجع حتى أتاه المؤذن، فقام فصلى ركعتين خفيفتين، ثم خرج فصلى الصبح.

----------


## اسكندرانى

حدثنا إسماعيل قال: حدثني مالك، عن هشام بن عروة، عن امرأته فاطمة، عن جدتها أسماء بنت أبي بكر أنها قالت:
 أتيت عائشة زوج النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم حين خسفت الشمس، فإذا الناس قيام يصلون، وإذا هي قائمة تصلي، فقلت: ما للناس؟ فأشارت بيدها نحو السماء، وقالت: سبحان الله، فقلت: آية؟ فأشارت: أي نعم، فقمت حتى تجلاني الغشي، وجعلت أصب فوق رأسي ماء، فلما انصرف رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم حمد الله وأثنى عليه، ثم قال: (ما من شيء كنت لم أره إلا قد رأيته في مقامي هذا، حتى الجنة والنار، ولقد أوحي إلي أنكم تفتنون في القبور مثل - أو قريبا من - فتنة الدجال - لا أدري أي ذلك قالت أسماء - يؤتى أحدكم فيقال: ما علمك بهذا الرجل؟ فأما المؤمن أو الموقن - لا أدري أي ذلك قالت أسماء - فيقول: هو محمد رسول الله، جاءنا بالبينات والهدى، فأجبنا وآمنا واتبعنا، فيقال: نم صالحا، فقد علمنا إن كنت لمؤمنا، وأما المنافق أو المرتاب - لا أدري أي ذلك قالت أسماء - فيقول: لا أدري، سمعت الناس يقولون شيئا فقلته).

----------


## اسكندرانى

حدثنا عبد الله بن يوسف قال: أخبرنا مالك، عن عمرو بن يحيى المازني عن أبيه:
 أن رجلا قال لعبد الله بن زيد، وهو جد عمرو بن يحيى: أتستطيع أن تريني كيف كان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يتوضأ؟ فقال عبد الله بن زيد: نعم، فدعا بماء، فأفرغ على يديه فغسل مرتين، ثم مضمض واستنثر ثلاثا، ثم غسل وجهه ثلاثا، ثم غسل يديه مرتين مرتين إلى المرفقين، ثم مسح رأسه بيديه، فأقبل بهما وأدبر، بدأ بمقدم رأسه حتى ذهب بهما إلى قفاه، ثم ردهما إلى المكان الذي بدأ منه، ثم غسل رجليه.

----------


## اسكندرانى

حدثنا موسى قال: حدثنا وهيب، عن عمرو، عن أبيه:
 شهدت عمرو بن أبي حسن: سأل عبد الله بن زيد، عن وضوء النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، فدعا بتور من ماء، فتوضأ لهم وضوء النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فأكفأ على يده من التور، فغسل يديه ثلاثا، ثم أدخل يده في التور، فمضمض واستنشق واستنثر، ثلاث غرفات، ثم أدخل يده فغسل وجهه ثلاثا، ثم غسل يديه مرتين إلى المرفقين، ثم أدخل يده فمسح رأسه، فأقبل بهما وأدبر مرة واحدة، ثم غسل رجليه إلى الكعبين

----------


## اسكندرانى

حدثنا آدم قال: حدثنا شعبة قال: حدثنا الحكم قال: سمعت أبا جحيفة يقول:
 خرج علينا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بالهاجرة، فأتي بوضوء فتوضأ، فجعل الناس يأخذون من فضل وضوئه فيتمسحون به، فصلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم الظهر ركعتين، والعصر ركعتين، وبين يديه عنزة.
وقال أبو موسى: دعا النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بقدح فيه ماء، فغسل يديه ووجهه فيه، ومج فيه، ثم قال لهما: (اشربا منه، وأفرغا على وجوهكما ونحوركما).

----------


## اسكندرانى

حدثنا علي بن عبد الله قال: حدثنا يعقوب بن إبراهيم بن سعد قال: حدثنا أبي، عن صالح، عن ابن شهاب قال: أخبرني محمود بن الربيع قال: وهو الذي مج رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم في وجهه وهو غلام من بئرهم. وقال عروة، عن المسور وغيره، يصدق كل واحد منهما صاحبه:
 وإذا توضأ النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم كادوا يقتتلون على وضوئه.

----------


## اسكندرانى

حدثنا عبد الرحمن بن يونس قال: حدثنا حاتم بن إسماعيل، عن الجعد قال: سمعت السائب بن يزيد يقول:
 ذهبت بي خالتي إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فقالت: يا رسول الله، إن ابن أختي وجع، فمسح رأسي ودعا لي بالبركة، ثم توضأ، فشربت من وضوئه، ثم قمت خلف ظهره، فنظرت إلى خاتم النبوة بين كتفيه، مثل زر الحجلة.

----------


## اسكندرانى

حدثنا مسدد قال: حدثنا خالد بن عبد الله قال: حدثنا عمرو بن يحيى، عن أبيه، عن عبد الله بن زيد:
 أنه أفرغ من الإناء على يديه فغسلهما، ثم غسل - أو مضمض واستنشق - من كف واحدة، ففعل ذلك ثلاثا، فغسل يديه إلى المرفقين مرتين مرتين، ومسح برأسه، ما أقبل وما أدبر، وغسل رجليه إلى الكعبين، ثم قال: هكذا وضوء رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم.

----------


## اسكندرانى

حدثنا سليمان بن حرب قال: حدثنا وهيب قال: حدثنا عمرو بن يحيى، عن أبيه قال:
 شهدت عمرو بن أبي حسن، سأل عبد الله بن زيد عن وضوء النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: فدعا بتور من ماء فتوضأ لهم، فكفأ على يديه فغسلهما ثلاثا، ثم أدخل يده في الإناء، فمضمض واستنشق واستنثر ثلاثا، بثلاث غرفات من ماء، ثم أدخل يده في الإناء، فغسل وجهه ثلاثا، ثم أدخل يده في الإناء، فغسل يديه إلى المرفقين مرتين مرتين، ثم أدخل يده في الإناء فمسح برأسه، فأقبل بيديه وأدبر بهما، ثم أدخل يده في الإناء فغسل رجليه.
وحدثنا موسى قال: حدثنا وهيب قال: مسح رأسه مرة.

----------


## اسكندرانى

حدثنا عبد الله بن يوسف قال: أخبرنا مالك، عن نافع، عن عبد الله بن عمر أنه قال:
 كان الرجال والنساء يتوضؤون في زمان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم جميعا.

----------


## اسكندرانى

حدثنا أبو الوليد قال: حدثنا شعبة، عن محمد بن المنكدر قال: سمعت جابرا يقول:
 جاء رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يعودني، وأنا مريض لا أعقل، فتوضأ وصب علي من وضوئه، فعقلت، فقلت: يا رسول الله لمن الميراث؟ إنما يرثني كلالة، فنزلت آية الفرائض.

----------


## اسكندرانى

حدثنا عبد الله بن منير، سمع عبد الله بن بكر قال: حدثنا حميد: عن أنس قال:
 حضرت الصلاة، فقام من كان قريب الدار إلى أهله، وبقي قوم، فأتي رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بمخضب من حجارة فيه ماء، فصغر المخضب أن يبسط فيه كفه، فتوضأ القوم كلهم، قلنا: كم كنتم؟ قال: ثمانين وزيادة.

----------


## اسكندرانى

حدثنا محمد بن العلاء قال: حدثنا أبو أسامة، عن بريد، عن أبي بردة، عن أبي موسى:
 أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم دعا بقدح فيه ماء، فغسل يديه ووجهه فيه، ومج فيه.

----------


## اسكندرانى

حدثنا أحمد بن يونس قال: حدثنا عبد العزيز بن أبي سلمة قال: حدثنا عمرو بن أبي يحيى، عن أبيه، عن عبد الله بن زيد قال:
 أتى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، فأخرجنا له ماء في تور من صفر، فتوضأ، فغسل وجهه ثلاثا، ويديه مرتين مرتين، ومسح برأسه، فأقبل به وأدبر، وغسل رجليه.

----------


## اسكندرانى

حدثنا أبو اليمان قال: أخبرنا شعيب، عن الزهري، قال: أخبرني عبيد الله بن عبد الله بن عتبة:
 أن عائشة قالت: لما ثقل النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم واشتد به وجعه، استأذن أزواجه في أن يمرض في بيتي، فأذن له، فخرج النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بين رجلين، تخط رجلاه في الأرض، بين عباس ورجل آخر. قال عبيد الله: فأخبرت عبد الله بن عباس فقال: أتدري من الرجل الآخر؟ قلت: لا. قال: هو علي. وكانت عائشة رضي الله عنها تحدث: أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال بعد ما دخل بيته واشتد وجعه: (هريقوا علي من سبع قرب، لم تحلل أوكيتهن، لعلي أعهد إلى الناس). وأجلس في مخضب لحفصة، زوج النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، ثم طفقنا نصب عليه تلك، حتى طفق يشير إلينا: (أن قد فعلتن). ثم خرج إلى الناس.

----------


## اسكندرانى

حدثنا خالد بن مخلد قال: حدثنا سليمان قال: حدثني عمرو بن يحيى، عن أبيه قال:
 كان عمي يكثر من الوضوء، قال لعبد الله بن زيد: أخبرني كيف رأيت النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يتوضأ؟ فدعا بتور من ماء، فكفأ على يديه، فغسلهما ثلاث مرار، ثم أدخل يده في التور، فمضمض واستنثر ثلاث مرات من غرفة واحدة، ثم أدخل يده فاغترف بها، فغسل وجهه ثلاث مرات، ثم غسل يديه إلى المرفقين مرتين مرتين، ثم أخذ بيده ماء فمسح رأسه، فأدبر به وأقبل، ثم غسل رجليه، فقال: هكذا رأيت النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يتوضأ.

----------


## اسكندرانى

حدثنا مسدد قال: حدثنا حماد، عن ثابت، عن أنس:
 أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم دعا بإناء من ماء، فأتي بقدح رحراح، فيه شيء من ماء، فوضع أصابعه فيه، قال أنس: فجعلت أنظر إلى الماء ينبع من بين أصابعه، قال أنس: فحزرت من توضأ، ما بين السبعين إلى الثمانين.

----------


## اسكندرانى

حدثنا أبو نعيم قال: حدثنا مسعر قال: حدثني ابن جبر قال:
 سمعت أنسا يقول: كان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يغسل، أو كان يغتسل، بالصاع إلى خمسة أمداد، ويتوضأ بالمد.

----------


## اسكندرانى

حدثنا أصبغ بن الفرج المصري، عن ابن وهب قال: حدثني عمرو: حدثني أبو النصر، عن أبي سلمة بن عبد الرحمن، عن عبد الله بن عمر، عن سعيد بن أبي وقاص، عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم:
 أنه مسح على الخفين.
وأن عبد الله بن عمر: سأل عمر عن ذلك فقال: نعم، إذا حدثك شيئا سعد، عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، فلا تسأل عنه غيره.
وقال موسى بن عقبة: أخبرني أبو النضر: أن أبا سلمة أخبره: أن سعدا، فقال عمر لعبد الله: نحوه.

----------


## اسكندرانى

حدثنا عمرو بن خالد الحراني قال: حدثنا الليث، عن يحيى بن سعيد، عن سعد بن إبراهيم، عن نافع بن جبير، عن عروة بن المغيرة، عن أبيه المغيرة بن شعبة، عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم:
 أنه خرج لحاجته، فأتبعه المغيرة بإداوة فيها ماء، فصب عليه حين فرغ من حاجته، فتوضأ ومسح على الخفين.

----------


## اسكندرانى

حدثنا أبو نعيم قال: حدثنا شيبان، عن يحيى، عن أبي سلمة، عن جعفر بن عمرو بن أمية الضمري:
 أن أباه أخبره: أنه رأى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يمسح على الخفين.
وتابعه حرب بن شداد، وأبان، عن يحيى.

----------


## اسكندرانى

حدثنا عبدان قال: أخبرنا عبد الله قال: أخبرنا الأوزاعي، عن يحيى، عن أبي سلمة، عن جعفر بن عمرو، عن أبيه قال: رأيت النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يمسح على عمامته.
وتابعه معمر، عن يحيى، عن أبي سلمة، عن عمرو قال: رأيت النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم.

----------


## اسكندرانى

حدثنا أبو نعيم قال: حدثنا زكرياء، عن عامر، عن عروة بن المغيرة، عن أبيه قال:
 كنت مع النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في سفر، فأهويت لأنزع خفيه، فقال: (دعهما، فإني أدخلتهما طاهرتين). فمسح عليهما.

----------


## اسكندرانى

حدثنا عبد الله بن يوسف قال: أخبرنا مالك، عن زيد بن أسلم، عن عطاء بن يسار، عن عبد الله بن عباس:
 أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أكل كتف شاة، ثم صلى فلم يتوضأ.

----------


## اسكندرانى

حدثنا يحيى بن بكير قال: حدثنا الليث، عن عقيل، عن ابن شهاب قال: أخبرني جعفر بن عمرو بن أمية:
 أن أباه أخبره: أنه رأى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يحتز من كتف شاة، فدعي إلى الصلاة، فألقى السكين، فصلى ولم يتوضأ.

----------


## اسكندرانى

حدثنا عبد الله بن يوسف قال: أخبرنا مالك، عن يحيى بن سعيد، عن بشير بن يسار مولى بني حارثة: أن سويد بن النعمان أخبره:
 أنه خرج مع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم عام خيبر، حتى إذا كانوا بالصهباء، وهي أدنى خيبر، فصلى العصر، ثم دعا بالأزواد، فلم يؤت إلا بالسويق، فأمر به فثري، فأكل رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وأكلنا، ثم قام إلى المغرب، فمضمض ومضمضنا، ثم صلى ولم يتوضأ.

----------


## اسكندرانى

حدثنا أصبغ قال: أخبرنا ابن وهب قال: أخبرني عمرو، عن بكير، عن كريب، عن ميمونة:
 أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أكل عندها كتفا، ثم صلى ولم يتوضأ.

----------


## مريم /9/20093

*بارك الله فيك ونفع بك واصل وصلك الله وسدد خطاك*

----------


## loly_h

> *بارك الله فيك ونفع بك واصل وصلك الله وسدد خطاك*


*
اللهم أمين .**.**.
*

----------


## اسكندرانى

حدثنا يحيى بن بكير، وقتيبة قالا: حدثنا الليث، عن عقيل، عن ابن شهاب، عن عبيد الله بن عبد الله بن عتبة، عن ابن عباس:
 أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم شرب لبنا، فمضمض وقال: (إن له دسما).
تابعه يونس، وصالح بن كيسان، عن الزهري

----------


## اسكندرانى

- حدثنا عبد الله بن يوسف قال: أخبرنا مالك، عن هشام، عن أبيه، عن عائشة:
 أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: (إذا نعس أحدكم وهو يصلي قليرقد، حتى يذهب عنه النوم، فإن أحدكم إذا صلى وهو ناعس، لا يدري لعله يستغفر فيسب نفسه).

----------


## اسكندرانى

حدثنا أبو معمر قال: حدثنا عبد الوارث: حدثنا أيوب، عن أبي قلابة، عن أنس،
 عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: (إذا نعس أحدكم في الصلاة فلينم، حتى يعلم ما يقرأ).

----------


## اسكندرانى

حدثنا محمد بن يوسف قال: حدثنا سفيان، عن عمرو بن عامر قال: سمعت أنسا (ح). قال: وحدثنا مسدد قال: حدثنا يحيى، عن سفيان قال: حدثني عمرو بن عامر، عن أنس قال:
 كان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يتوضأ عند كل صلاة. قلت: كيف كنتم تصنعون؟ قال: يجزىء أحدنا الوضوء ما لم يحدث.

----------


## اسكندرانى

حدثنا خالد بن مخلد قال: حدثنا سليمان قال: حدثني يحيى بن سعيد قال: أخبرني بشير بن يسار قال: أخبرني سويد بن النعمان قال:
 خرجنا مع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم عام خبير، حتى إذا كنا بالصهباء، صلى لنا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم العصر، فلما صلى دعا بالأطعمة، فلم يؤت إلا بالسويق، فأكلنا وشربنا، ثم قام النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم إلى المغرب، فمضمض، ثم صلى لنا المغرب ولم يتوضأ.

----------


## اسكندرانى

حدثنا عثمان قال: حدثنا جرير، عن منصور، عن مجاهد، عن ابن عباس قال:
 مر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بحائط من حيطان المدينة، أو مكة، فسمع صوت إنسانين يعذبان في قبورهما، فقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: (يعذبان وما يعذبان في كبير). ثم قال: (بلى، كان أحدهما لا يستتر من بوله، وكان الآخر يمشي بالنميمة). ثم دعا بجريدة، فكسرها كسرتين، فوضع على كل قبر منهما كسرة، فقيل له: يا رسول الله، لم فعلت هذا؟ قال: (لعله أن يخفف عنهما ما لم تيبسا. أو: إلى أن ييبسا).

----------


## اسكندرانى

حدثنا يعقوب بن إبراهيم قال: حدثنا إسماعيل بن إبراهيم قال: حدثني روح بن القاسم قال: حدثني عطاء بن أبي ميمونة، عن أنس بن مالك قال:
 كان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم إذا تبرز لحاجته، أتيته بماء فيغسل به

----------


## اسكندرانى

حدثنا محمد بن المثنى قال: حدثنا محمد بن خازم قال: حدثنا الأعمش، عن مجاهد، عن طاوس، عن ابن عباس قال:
 مر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بقبرين، فقال: (إنهما ليعذبان، وما يعذبان في كبير، أما أحدهما فكان لا يستتر من البول، وأما الآخر فكان يمشي بالنميمة). ثم أخذ جريدة رطبة، فشقها نصفين، فغرز في كل قبر واحدة. قالوا: يا رسول الله، لم فعلت هذا؟ قال: (لعله يخفف عنهما ما لم ييبسا).
قال ابن المثنى: وحدثنا وكيع قال: حدثنا الأعمش قال: سمعت مجاهدا: مثله: (يستتر من بوله).

----------


## اسكندرانى

حدثنا موسى بن إسماعيل قال: حدثنا همام: أخبرنا إسحق، عن أنس بن مالك:
 أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم رأى أعرابيا يبول في المسجد، فقال: (دعوه). حتى إذا فرغ، دعا بماء فصبه عليه.

----------


## اسكندرانى

- حدثنا أبو اليمان قال: أخبرنا شعيب، عن الزهري قال: أخبرني عبيد الله بن عبد الله بن عتبة بن مسعود:
 أن أبا هريرة قال: قام أعرابي فبال في المسجد، فتناوله الناس، فقال لهم النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: (دعوه وهريقوا على بوله سجلا من ماء، أو ذنوبا من ماء، فإنما بعثتم ميسرين، ولم تبعثوا معسرين).

----------


## اسكندرانى

حدثنا عبدان قال: أخبرنا عبد الله قال: أخبرنا يحيى بن سعيد قال: سمعت أنس بن مالك، عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم.

----------


## اسكندرانى

حدثنا خالد قال: وحدثنا سليمان، عن يحيى بن سعيد قال: سمعت أنس بن مالك قال:
 جاء أعرابي، فبال في طائفة المسجد، فزجره الناس، فنهاهم النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، فلما قضى بوله، أمر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بذنوب من ماء، فأهريق عليه.

----------


## اسكندرانى

حدثنا عبد الله بن يوسف قال: أخبرنا مالك، عن هشام بن عروة، عن أبيه، عن عائشة أم المؤمنين أنها قالت:
 أتي رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بصبي، فبال على ثوبه، فدعا بماء فأتبعه إياه.

----------


## اسكندرانى

حدثنا عبد الله بن يوسف قال: أخبرنا مالك، عن ابن شهاب، عن عبيد الله بن عبد الله بن عتبة، عن أم قيس بنت محصن: أنها أتت بابن لها صغير، لم يأكل الطعام، إلى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، فأجلسه رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم في حجره، فبال على ثوبه، فدعا بماء، فنضحه ولم يغسله.

----------


## اسكندرانى

حدثنا آدم قال: حدثنا شعبة، عن الأعمش، عن أبي وائل، عن حذيفة قال:
 أتى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم سباطة قوم، فبال قائما، ثم دعا بماء، فجئته بماء فتوضأ.

----------


## اسكندرانى

حدثنا عثمان بن أبي شيبة قال: حدثنا جرير، عن منصور، عن أبي وائل، عن حذيفة قال:
 رأيتني أنا والنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم نتماشى، فأتى سباطة قوم خلف حائط، فقام كما يقوم أحدكم، فبال، فانتبذت منه، فأشار إلي فجئته، فقمت عند عقبه حتى فرغ.

----------


## اسكندرانى

حدثنا محمد بن عرعرة قال: حدثنا شعبة، عن منصور، عن أبي وائل قال:
 كان أبو موسى الأشعري يشدد في البول، ويقول: إن بني إسرائيل، كان إذا أصاب ثوب أحدهم قرضه، فقال حذيفة: ليته أمسك، أتى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم سباطة قوم، فبال قائما.

----------


## اسكندرانى

حدثنا محمد بن المثنى قال: حدثنا يحيى، عن هشام قال:
 حدثتني فاطمة، عن أسماء قالت: جاءت امرأة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فقالت: أرأيت إحدانا تحيض في الثوب، كيف تصنع؟ قال: (تحته، ثم تقرصه بالماء، وتنضحه، وتصلي فيه).

----------


## اسكندرانى

حدثنا محمد قال: حدثنا أبو معاوية: حدثنا هشام بن عروة، عن أبيه، عن عائشة قالت:
 جاءت فاطمة بنت أبي حبيش إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فقالت: يا رسول الله، إني امرأة أستحاض فلا أطهر، أفأدع الصلاة؟ فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: (لا، إنما ذلك عرق، وليس بحيض، فإذا أقبلت حيضتك فدعي الصلاة، وإذا أدبرت فاغسلي عنك الدم ثم صلي). قال: وقال أبي: (ثم توضئي لكل صلاة، حتى يجيء ذلك الوقت).

----------


## اسكندرانى

حدثنا عبدان قال: أخبرنا عبد الله قال: أخبرنا عمرو بن ميمون الجزري، عن سليمان بن يسار، عن عائشة قالت:
 كنت أغسل الجنابة من ثوب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، فيخرج إلى الصلاة، وإن بقع الماء في ثوبه.

----------


## اسكندرانى

حدثنا قتيبة قال: حدثنا يزيد قال: حدثنا عمرو، عن سليمان قال: سمعت عائشة (ح).
وحدثنا مسدد قال: حدثنا عبد الواحد قال: حدثنا عمرو بن ميمون، عن سليمان بن يسار قال:
 سألت عائشة عن المني يصيب الثوب فقالت: كنت أغسله من ثوب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فيخرج إلى الصلاة، وأثر الغسل في ثوبه: بقع الماء

----------


## اسكندرانى

حدثنا موسى قال: حدثنا عبد الواحد قال: حدثنا عمرو بن ميمون قال:
 سألت سليمان بن يسار: في الثوب تصيبه الجنابة، قال: قالت عائشة: كنت أغسله من ثوب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، ثم يخرج إلى الصلاة، وأثر الغسل فيه: بقع الماء.

----------


## اسكندرانى

حدثنا عمرو بن خالد قال: حدثنا زهير قال: حدثنا عمرو بن ميمون بن مهران، عن سليمان بن يسار، عن عائشة:
 أنها كانت تغسل المني من ثوب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، ثم أراه فيه بقعة أو بقعا.

----------


## اسكندرانى

حدثنا سليمان بن حرب قال: حدثنا حماد بن زيد، عن أيوب، عن أبي قلابة، عن أنس قال:
 قدم أناس من عكل أو عرينة، فاجتووا المدينة، فأمرهم النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بلقاح، وأن يشربوا من أبوالها وألبانها، فانطلقوا، فلما صحوا، قتلوا راعي النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، واستاقوا النعم، فجاء الخبر في أول النهار، فبعث في آثارهم، فلما ارتفع النهار جيء بهم، فأمر فقطع أيديهم وأرجلهم، وسمرت أعينهم، وألقوا في الحرة، يستسقون فلا يسقون. قال أبو قلابة: فهؤلاء سرقوا وقتلوا، وكفروا بعد إيمانهم، وحاربوا الله ورسوله.

----------


## اسكندرانى

حدثنا آدم قال: حدثنا شعبة قال: أخبرنا أبو التياح يزيد بن حميد، عن أنس قال:
 كان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يصلي، قبل أن يبنى المسجد، في مرابض الغنم.

----------


## اسكندرانى

حدثنا إسماعيل قال: حدثني مالك، عن ابن شهاب، عن عبيد الله بن عبد الله، عن ابن عباس، عن ميمونة:
 أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم سئل عن فأرة سقطت في سمن، فقال: (ألقوها وما حولها فاطرحوه، وكلوا سمنكم).

----------


## اسكندرانى

حدثنا علي بن عبد الله قال: حدثنا معن قال: حدثنا مالك، عن ابن شهاب، عن عبيد الله بن عبد الله بن عتبة بن مسعود، عن ابن عباس، عن ميمونة:
 أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم سئل عن فأرة سقطت في سمن، فقال: (خذوها وما حولها فاطرحوه).
قال معن: حدثنا مالك ما لا أحصيه، يقول: عن ابن عباس، عن ميمونة.

----------


## اسكندرانى

حدثنا أحمد بن محمد قال: أخبرنا عبد الله قال: أخبرنا معمر، عن همام بن منبه، عن أبي هريرة، عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال:
 (كل كلم يكلمه المسلم في سبيل الله، يكون يوم القيامة كهيئتها، إذ طعنت تفجر دما، اللون لون دم، والعرف عرف مسك).

----------


## مريم /9/20093

*بارك الله فيك أيها الأخ الحبيب* *"**اسكندراني**"**، فكونك تسرد على الناس كتاب "صحيح البخاري" فهذا شيء جميل ورائع، وهو حجة منك عليهم، وحجة منك على نفسك أَولا، ونصيحتي لكل من يقرأ هذه المشاركات القيمة أن لا يمر عليها هكذا مرور ال .... لكن لا بد أن يمر عليها مرورًا متأنيا لكي يتدبر ويفهم ويطبق على نفسه أَولا كل ما فهمه وتدبره وتعلمه، فهذه الأحاديث تخاطبك أنت أيها القارئ المتدبر، فهي ليست للتسلية وتضييع الوقت، ولا أحسبكم كذلك، لكني أحب أن أذكركم وأذكر نفسي قبلكم، أن هذه الأحاديث حجة علينا وعلى الناس جميعًا، ففيها ما يدلنا على فعل النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وقوله، وأمره ونهيه، وتحذيره وزجره، فيها ما يقربنا من الجنة ويبعدنا عن النار، فوجب علينا أن نهتم بقرائتها وتدبر ما فيها والعمل بها، فقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم هو من قول الله تبارك وتعالى، وطاعة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم هي من طاعة الله سبحانه، فقول الله تعالى فصل ليس بالهزل، والأمر هنا يستأهل منا العناية والتركيز، فيجب قراءة هذه الأحاديث قراءة تطبيقية عملية، وليست قراءة للتسلية.**
بارك الله فيكم جميعا، وجعلني وإياكم من الذين يستمعون القول فيتبعون أحسنه.**
*

----------


## مريم /9/20093

بارك الله فيك أيها الأخ الحبيب "اسكندراني"، فكونك تسرد على الناس كتاب "صحيح البخاري" فهذا شيء جميل ورائع، وهو حجة منك عليهم، وحجة منك على نفسك أَولا، ونصيحتي لكل من يقرأ هذه المشاركات القيمة أن لا يمر عليها هكذا مرور ال .... لكن لا بد أن يمر عليها مرورًا متأنيا لكي يتدبر ويفهم ويطبق على نفسه أَولا كل ما فهمه وتدبره وتعلمه، فهذه الأحاديث تخاطبك أنت أيها القارئ المتدبر، فهي ليست للتسلية وتضييع الوقت، ولا أحسبكم كذلك، لكني أحب أن أذكركم وأذكر نفسي قبلكم، أن هذه الأحاديث حجة علينا وعلى الناس جميعًا، ففيها ما يدلنا على فعل النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وقوله، وأمره ونهيه، وتحذيره وزجره، فيها ما يقربنا من الجنة ويبعدنا عن النار، فوجب علينا أن نهتم بقرائتها وتدبر ما فيها والعمل بها، فقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم هو من قول الله تبارك وتعالى، وطاعة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم هي من طاعة الله سبحانه، فقول الله تعالى فصل ليس بالهزل، والأمر هنا يستأهل منا العناية والتركيز، فيجب قراءة هذه الأحاديث قراءة تطبيقية عملية، وليست قراءة للتسلية.
بارك الله فيكم جميعا، وجعلني وإياكم من الذين يستمعون القول فيتبعون أحسنه.
هناك رجاء آخر من الأخ الكريم (اسكندراني):
ـ أنت تذكر الأحاديث كما وردت في (صحيح البخاري) بأسانيده، وهذا شيء طيب وجميل، ومن أهم الأمور، لكن كما تعرف أن الأَمر كان في زمن العلماء ومن هم في مثل حجم واحد كمحمد بن إسماعيل البخاري، كانو ا لا يحتاجون إلى تعريف الأسماء وهذه الأمور التي باتت تخفى على أمثالنا، فرجائي أن تقوم بتعريف بعض الأسماء التي وردت في أثناء الأسانيد غير معرة، وسأذكر لك بعض منها، فمثلاً:
هذا الحديث الذي ورد في أول هذه الصفحة (18):
حدثنا محمد، قال: حدثنا أبو معاوية: حدثنا هشام بن عروة، عن أبيه، عن عائشة قالت:
جاءت فاطمة بنت أبي حبيش إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فقالت: يا رسول الله، إني امرأة أستحاض فلا أطهر، أفأدع الصلاة؟ فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: (لا، إنما ذلك عرق، وليس بحيض، فإذا أقبلت حيضتك فدعي الصلاة، وإذا أدبرت فاغسلي عنك الدم ثم صلي). قال: وقال أبي: (ثم توضئي لكل صلاة، حتى يجيء ذلك الوقت).
من محمد الذي في أول الإسناد، وشيخ البخاري، ومن أبو معاوية الذي هو شيخ شيخ البخاري ؟!
ربما أنت تعرفهم، وربما بعض القراء كذلك، لكن الذين لا يعرفونهم هم الجمع الغفير من الناس، فلو قمت ببعض التعريفات لهذه الأسماء والكنى الغير معروفة لكان هناك من الفائدة الكثير والكثير.
والذي قد يفيدك في هذا الباب كتاب "تهذيب الكمال" للحافظ جمال الدين أبي الحجاج يوسف المزي.

----------


## اسكندرانى

> بارك الله فيك أيها الأخ الحبيب "اسكندراني"، فكونك تسرد على الناس كتاب "صحيح البخاري" فهذا شيء جميل ورائع، وهو حجة منك عليهم، وحجة منك على نفسك أَولا، ونصيحتي لكل من يقرأ هذه المشاركات القيمة أن لا يمر عليها هكذا مرور ال .... لكن لا بد أن يمر عليها مرورًا متأنيا لكي يتدبر ويفهم ويطبق على نفسه أَولا كل ما فهمه وتدبره وتعلمه، فهذه الأحاديث تخاطبك أنت أيها القارئ المتدبر، فهي ليست للتسلية وتضييع الوقت، ولا أحسبكم كذلك، لكني أحب أن أذكركم وأذكر نفسي قبلكم، أن هذه الأحاديث حجة علينا وعلى الناس جميعًا، ففيها ما يدلنا على فعل النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وقوله، وأمره ونهيه، وتحذيره وزجره، فيها ما يقربنا من الجنة ويبعدنا عن النار، فوجب علينا أن نهتم بقرائتها وتدبر ما فيها والعمل بها، فقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم هو من قول الله تبارك وتعالى، وطاعة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم هي من طاعة الله سبحانه، فقول الله تعالى فصل ليس بالهزل، والأمر هنا يستأهل منا العناية والتركيز، فيجب قراءة هذه الأحاديث قراءة تطبيقية عملية، وليست قراءة للتسلية.
> بارك الله فيكم جميعا، وجعلني وإياكم من الذين يستمعون القول فيتبعون أحسنه.
> هناك رجاء آخر من الأخ الكريم (اسكندراني):
> ـ أنت تذكر الأحاديث كما وردت في (صحيح البخاري) بأسانيده، وهذا شيء طيب وجميل، ومن أهم الأمور، لكن كما تعرف أن الأَمر كان في زمن العلماء ومن هم في مثل حجم واحد كمحمد بن إسماعيل البخاري، كانو ا لا يحتاجون إلى تعريف الأسماء وهذه الأمور التي باتت تخفى على أمثالنا، فرجائي أن تقوم بتعريف بعض الأسماء التي وردت في أثناء الأسانيد غير معرة، وسأذكر لك بعض منها، فمثلاً:
> هذا الحديث الذي ورد في أول هذه الصفحة (18):
> حدثنا محمد، قال: حدثنا أبو معاوية: حدثنا هشام بن عروة، عن أبيه، عن عائشة قالت:
> جاءت فاطمة بنت أبي حبيش إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فقالت: يا رسول الله، إني امرأة أستحاض فلا أطهر، أفأدع الصلاة؟ فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: (لا، إنما ذلك عرق، وليس بحيض، فإذا أقبلت حيضتك فدعي الصلاة، وإذا أدبرت فاغسلي عنك الدم ثم صلي). قال: وقال أبي: (ثم توضئي لكل صلاة، حتى يجيء ذلك الوقت).
> من محمد الذي في أول الإسناد، وشيخ البخاري، ومن أبو معاوية الذي هو شيخ شيخ البخاري ؟!
> ربما أنت تعرفهم، وربما بعض القراء كذلك، لكن الذين لا يعرفونهم هم الجمع الغفير من الناس، فلو قمت ببعض التعريفات لهذه الأسماء والكنى الغير معروفة لكان هناك من الفائدة الكثير والكثير.
> والذي قد يفيدك في هذا الباب كتاب "تهذيب الكمال" للحافظ جمال الدين أبي الحجاج يوسف المزي.


اخى الفاضل مريم /9/20093

جزاك الله عنى كل خير 

وجعل لك اضعاف اضعاف اضعاف دعائك 

اشكرك على نصيحتك الغاليه 

حضرتك عندك حق فى ما ذكرت من التعريف بالسلسله الاسناد حتى يستطيع القارىء ان يتعرف على  اسيادنا الافاضل 

لكنى  اردت من وضع الاحاديث ان يتعلم منها الاخوه الافاضل الحديث الصحيح باسناده 

وحدث قبل الموضوع نقاش واختلاف مع بعض الاخوه  بين سرد الجديث مجرد من الاسناد وبين وضعه باسناده 

كمثال 

هذا ما اتخذناه فى وضع الاحاديث 

حدثنا أحمد بن محمد قال: أخبرنا عبد الله قال: أخبرنا معمر، عن همام بن منبه، عن أبي هريرة، عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال:
(كل كلم يكلمه المسلم في سبيل الله، يكون يوم القيامة كهيئتها، إذ طعنت تفجر دما، اللون لون دم، والعرف عرف مسك). 

كان فى راى اخر ان يعرض الحديث هكذا 

قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم 

(كل كلم يكلمه المسلم في سبيل الله، يكون يوم القيامة كهيئتها، إذ طعنت تفجر دما، اللون لون دم، والعرف عرف مسك). 

صحيح البخارى رقم .....

وكان صاحب هذا الراى 

ان معظم الناس بصفة عامه يهمهم متن الحديث اما العنعنه فلها مواضع اخرى واماكن اخرى 

ولكنى فضلت ان اذكر الحديث باسناده 

ولكن حضرتك لك الفضل الان فى فكرة خطرت لى وانا اكتب ردى الان 

ان نفتح موضوع حديد نعرف فيه برواة الحديث وتلاميذهم واساتذتهم 

ونعمل رابط بين الموضوعين 

كل حديث يتم وضعه هنا يتم فى نفس الوقت تعريف بالرواه فى الموضوع الاخر 

بحيث بمجرد الضغط على اسم الراوى يفتح له موضوع تعريف الراوى 

طبعا يشرفنى ويسعدنى ان تكون متابع ومشارك معنا فى هذا الموضوع 

لك منى خالص التقدير والاحترام

----------


## loly_h

*
بوركت نادر وبورك مسعاكـ
وجعل الله الجنة مثواكـ
 ورزقكـ صحبة الحبيب
المختارعليه أفضل الصلاة والسلام...
*

----------


## مريم /9/20093

كان فى راى اخر ان يعرض الحديث هكذا 

قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم 

(كل كلم يكلمه المسلم في سبيل الله، يكون يوم القيامة كهيئتها، إذ طعنت تفجر دما، اللون لون دم، والعرف عرف مسك). 

صحيح البخارى رقم .....

وكان صاحب هذا الراى 

ان معظم الناس بصفة عامه يهمهم متن الحديث اما العنعنه فلها مواضع اخرى واماكن اخرى 

ولكنى فضلت ان اذكر الحديث باسناده 

ولكن حضرتك لك الفضل الان فى فكرة خطرت لى وانا اكتب ردى الان 

ان نفتح موضوع حديد نعرف فيه برواة الحديث وتلاميذهم واساتذتهم 

ونعمل رابط بين الموضوعين 

كل حديث يتم وضعه هنا يتم فى نفس الوقت تعريف بالرواه فى الموضوع الاخر 

بحيث بمجرد الضغط على اسم الراوى يفتح له موضوع تعريف الراوى 

طبعا يشرفنى ويسعدنى ان تكون متابع ومشارك معنا فى هذا الموضوع 

لك منى خالص التقدير والاحترام 
[/quote]
بارك الله فيك وفي كل القراء الأعزاء
لكن أَنا أُويدك فيما صنعتَ، فلا غِنى عن الإسناد، وهو فِعلُ القرون الثلاثة الأُولى، الذين قال فيهم رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم:"إِنَّ خَيْرَكُمْ قَرْنِي، ثُمَّ الَّذِينَ يَلُونَهُمْ، ثُمَّ الَّذِينَ يَلُونَهُمْ، ... الحديث.
أَخرجه أَحمد، والبُخاري، ومسلم، والنَّسَائي.
والفكرة جميلة بارك الله فيك، فقم بتحويلها إلى واقع ملموس، حتى تَعُمَّ الفائدةُ، ويَكثُر النفعُ بإِذن الله تعالى، وحتى نتعرفَ على تاريخنا الحقيقي.
جعلك الله ممن كانوا على الهُدَى أَدِلاَّءُ.

----------


## kethara

*أخى الفاضل اسكندرانى نادر

جزاك الله خيرا وجعل مكانك بجنة الفردوس
وتَشرف بصحبة النبى الأمى الكريم
سيدنا محمد عليه أفضل الصلاة وأزكى السلام
ما زلت متابعة للأحاديث ومتفكرة فى كل حرف
بورك تواجدك الطيب الرائع أخى

تحيتى*

----------


## voller-9

*السلام عليكم

مشكور يا أستاذ "اسكندراني"

على الموضوع الهام الذي يمس

حياة المسلم في جميع أطيافه.

وجزاك الله كل خير.

وشكراً.


*

----------


## اسكندرانى

حدثنا أبو اليمان قال: أخبرنا شعيب قال: أخبرنا أبو الزناد: أن عبد الرحمن بن هرمز الأعرج حدثه:
 أنه سمع أبا هريرة: أنه سمع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول: (نحن الآخرون السابقون).

----------


## اسكندرانى

وبإسناده قال: (لا يبولن أحدكم في الماء الدائم الذي لا يجري، ثم يغتسل فيه).

----------


## اسكندرانى

حدثنا عبدان قال: أخبرني أبي، عن شعبة، عن أبي إسحق، عن عمرو بن ميمون، عن عبد الله قال:
 بينا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ساجد (ح).
قال: وحدثني أحمد بن عثمان قال: حدثنا شريح بن مسلمة قال: حدثنا إبراهيم بن يوسف عن أبيه، عن أبي إسحق قال: حدثني عمرو بن ميمون: أن عبد الله بن مسعود حدثه:
 أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم كان يصلي عند البيت، وأبو جهل وأصحاب له جلوس، إذا قال بعضهم لبعض: أيكم يجيء بسلى جزور بني فلان، فيضعه على ظهر محمد إذا سجد؟ فانبعث أشقى القوم فجاء به، فنظر حتى سجد النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، ووضعه على ظهره بين كتفيه، وأنا أنظر لا أغير شيئا، لو كان لي منعة، قال: فجعلوا يضحكون ويحيل بعضهم على بعض، ورسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ساجد لا يرفع رأسه، حتى جاءته فاطمة، فطرحت عن ظهره، فرفع رأسه ثم قال: (اللهم عليك بقريش) ثلاث مرات، فشق عليهم إذ دعا عليهم، قال: وكانوا يرون أن الدعوة في ذلك البلد مستجابة، ثم سمى: (اللهم عليك بأبي جهل، وعليك بعتبة بن ربيعة، وشيبة بن ربيعة، والوليد بن عتبة، وأمية بن خلف، وعقبة بن أبي معيط). وعد السابع فلم نحفظه، قال: فوالذي نفسي بيده، لقد رأيت الذين عد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم صرعى، في القليب قليب بدر.

----------


## اسكندرانى

قال عروة، عن المسور ومروان: خرج النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم زمن الحديبية، فذكر الحديث: وما تنخم النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم نخامة، إلا وقعت في كف رجل منهم، فدلك بها وجهه وجلده.

حدثنا محمد بن يوسف قال: حدثنا سفيان، عن حميد، عن أنس قال:
 بزق النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في ثوبه. طوله ابن أبي مريم قال: أخبرنا يحيى بن أيوب: حدثني حميد قال: سمعت: أنسا، عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم.

----------


## اسكندرانى

حدثنا علي بن عبد الله قال: حدثنا سفيان قال: حدثنا الزهري، عن أبي سلمة، عن عائشة، عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال:
 (كل شراب أسكر فهو حرام).

----------


## اسكندرانى

حدثنا محمد قال: أخبرنا سفيان بن عيينة، عن أبي حازم،
 سمع سهل بن سعد الساعدي، وسأله الناس، وما بيني وبينه أحد: بأي شيء دووي جرح النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم؟ فقال: ما بقي أحد أعلم به مني، كان علي يجيء بترسه فيه ماء، وفاطمة تغسل عن وجهه الدم، فأخذ حصير فأحرق، فحشي به جرحه.

----------


## اسكندرانى

- حدثنا أبو النعمان قال: حدثنا حماد بن زيد، عن غيلان بن جرير، عن أبي بردة، عن أبيه قال:
 أتيت النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فوجدته يستن بسواك بيده، يقول: أع أع، والسواك في فيه كأنه يتهوع

----------


## اسكندرانى

حدثنا عثمان قال: حدثنا جرير عن منصور، عن أبي وائل، عن حذيفة قال:
 كان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، إذا قام من الليل، يشوص فاه بالسواك.

----------


## اسكندرانى

وقال عفان: حدثنا صخر بن جويرية، عن نافع، عن ابن عمر:
 أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: (أراني أتسوك بسواك، فجاءني رجلان، أحدهما أكبر من الآخر، فناولت السواك الأصغر منهما، فقيل لي: كبر، فدفعته إلى الأكبر منهما).
قال أبو عبد الله: اختصره نعيم، عن ابن المبارك، عن أسامة، عن نافع، عن ابن عمر.

----------


## اسكندرانى

حدثنا محمد بن مقاتل قال: أخبرنا عبد الله قال: أخبرنا سفيان، عن منصور، عن سعد بن عبيدة، عن البراء بن عازب قال:
 قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: (إذا أتيت مضجعك، فتوضأ وضوءك للصلاة، ثم اضطجع على شقك الأيمن، ثم قل: اللهم أسلمت وجهي إليك، وفوضت أمري إليك، وألجأت ظهري إليك، رغبة ورهبة إليك، لا ملجأ ولا منجى منك إلا إليك، اللهم آمنت بكتابك الذي أنزلت، وبنبيك الذي أرسلت، فإن مت من ليلتك، فأنت على الفطرة، واجعلهن آخر ما تتكلم به) قال: فرددتها على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، فلما بلغت: اللهم آمنت بكتابك الذي أنزلت، قلت: ورسولك، قال: (لا، ونبيك الذي أرسلت).

----------


## voller-9

السلام عليكم 


مشكور يا أستاذ "اسكندراني" 

على الموضوع الهام الذي يمس 

حياة المسلم في جميع أطيافه. 

وجزاك الله كل خير.

----------


## voller-9

السلام عليكم

بارك الله فيك يا استاذ اسكندراني

----------


## اسكندرانى

حدثنا عبد الله بن يوسف قال: أخبرنا مالك، عن هشام، عن أبيه، عن عائشة زوج النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم:
 أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: كان إذا اغتسل من الجنابة، بدأ فغسل يديه، ثم يتوضأ كما يتوضأ للصلاة، ثم يدخل أصابعه في الماء، فيخلل بها أصول شعره، ثم يصب على رأسه ثلاث غرف بيديه، ثم يفيض الماء على جلده كله.

----------


## اسكندرانى

حدثنا محمد بن يوسف قال: حدثنا سفيان، عن الأعمش، عن سالم بن أبي الجعد، عن كريب، عن ابن عباس، عن ميمونة زوج النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قالت:
 توضأ رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وضوءه للصلاة، غير رجليه، وغسل فرجه وما أصابه من الأذى، ثم أفاض عليه الماء، ثم نحى رجليه، فغسلهما، هذه غسله من الجنابة

----------


## اسكندرانى

حدثنا آدم بن أبي إياس قال: حدثنا ابن أبي ذئب، عن الزهري، عن عروة، عن عائشة قالت:
 كنت أغتسل أنا والنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم من إناء واحد، من قدح يقال له الفرق.

----------


## اسكندرانى

حدثناعبد الله بن محمد قال: حدثني عبد الصمد قال: حدثني شعبة قال: حدثني أبو بكر بن حفص قال: سمعت أبا سلمة يقول:
 دخلت أنا وأخو عائشة على عائشة، فسألها أخوها عن غسل النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، فدعت بإناء نحوا من صاع، فاغتسلت، وأفاضت على رأسها، وبيننا وبينها حجاب.
قال أبو عبد الله: قال يزيد بن هارون، وبهز، والجدي، عن شعبة: قدر صاع.

----------


## اسكندرانى

حدثنا عبد الله بن محمد قال: حدثنا يحيى بن آدم قال: حدثنا زهير، عن أبي إسحق قال: حدثنا أبو جعفر:
 أنه كان عند جابر بن عبد الله، هو وأبوه، وعنده قوم، فسألوه عن الغسل، فقال: يكفيك صاع، فقال رجل: ما يكفيني، فقال جابر: كان يكفي من هو أوفى منك شعرا وخير منك، ثم أمنا في ثوب

----------


## اسكندرانى

حدثنا أبو نعيم قال: حدثنا ابن عيينة، عن عمرو، عن جابر بن زيد، عن ابن عباس:
 أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وميمونة، كانا يغتسلان من إناء واحد.
وقال يزيد بن هارون، وبهز، والجدي، عن شعبة: قدر صاع.

----------


## فراشة

اسأل الله ان يعطيك إيمانا صادقا ويقينا ليس  بعده كفر ورحمة تنال بها شرف كرامته في الدنيا والآخرة.
وأن يجعلك من  الذين إذا أحسنوا استبشروا وإذا أساءوا استغفروا 
وأن يرزقك الفردوس الأعلى إن شاء الله

----------


## اسكندرانى

حدثنا أبو نعيم قال: حدثنا زهير، عن أبي إسحق قال: حدثني سليمان بن صرد قال: حدثني جبير بن مطعم قال:
 قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: (أما أنا فأفيض على رأسي ثلاثا) وأشار بيديه كلتيهما

----------


## اسكندرانى

حدثنا محمد بن بشار قال: حدثنا غندر قال: حدثنا شعبة، عن مخول بن راشد، عن محمد بن علي، عن جابر بن عبد الله قال:
 كان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يفرغ على رأسه ثلاثا.

----------


## اسكندرانى

حدثنا أبو نعيم قال: حدثنا معمر بن يحيى بن سام: حدثني أبو جعفر قال:
 قال لي جابر: وأتاني ابن عمك، يعرض بالحسن بن محمد ابن الحنفية، قال: كيف الغسل من الجنابة؟ فقلت: كان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يأخذ ثلاثة أكف، ويفيضها على رأسه، ثم يفيض على سائر جسده، فقال لي الحسن: إني رجل كثير الشعر؟ فقلت: كان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أكثر منك شعرا

----------


## اسكندرانى

حدثنا موسى قال: حدثنا عبد الواحد، عن الأعمش، عن سالم بن أبي الجعد، عن كريب، عن ابن عباس قال: قالت ميمونة:
 وضعت للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ماء للغسل، فغسل يديه مرتين أو ثلاثا، ثم أفرغ على شماله، فغسل مذاكيره، ثم مسح يده بالأرض، ثم مضمض واستنشق، وغسل وجهه ويديه، ثم أفاض على جسده، ثم تحول من مكانه فغسل قدميه.

----------


## اسكندرانى

حدثنا محمد بن المثنى قال: حدثنا أبو عاصم، عن حنظلة، عن القاسم، عن عائشة قالت:
 كان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم إذا اغتسل من الجنابة، ودعا بشيء نحو الحلاب، فأخذ بكفه، فبدأ بشق رأسه الأيمن، ثم الأيسر، فقال بهما على رأسه

----------


## اسكندرانى

حدثنا عمر بن حفص بن غياث قال: حدثنا أبي: حدثنا الأعمش قال: حدثني سالم عن كريب، عن ابن عباس قال: حدثتنا ميمونة قالت:
 صببت للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم غسلا، فأفرغ بيمينه على يساره فغسلهما، ثم غسل فرجه، ثم قال بيده الأرض فمسحها بالتراب، ثم غسلها، ثم تمضمض واستنشق، ثم غسل وجهه، وأفاض على رأسه، ثم تنحى، فغسل قدميه، ثم أتي بمنديل، فلم ينفض بها.

----------


## اسكندرانى

حدثنا الحميدي قال: حدثنا سفيان قال: حدثنا الأعمش، عن سالم بن أبي الجعد، عن كريب، عن ابن عباس، عن ميمونة:
 أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم اغتسل من الجنابة، فغسل فرجه بيده، ثم دلك بها الحائط، ثم غسلها، ثم توضأ وضوءه للصلاة، فلما فرغ من غسله غسل رجليه.

----------


## اسكندرانى

حدثنا عبد الله بن مسلمة: أخبرنا أفلح، عن القاسم، عن عائشة قالت:
 كنت أغتسل أنا والنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم من إناء واحد، تختلف أيدينا فيه.

----------


## اسكندرانى

حدثنا مسدد قال: حدثنا حماد، عن هشام، عن أبيه، عن عائشة قالت:
 كان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم إذا اغتسل من الجنابة غسل يده

----------


## اسكندرانى

حدثنا أبو الوليد قال: حدثنا شعبة، عن أبي بكر بن حفص، عن عروة، عن عائشة قالت:
 كنت أغتسل أنا والنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم من إناء واحد من جنابة.
وعن عبد الرحمن بن القاسم، عن أبيه، عن عائشة: مثله.

----------


## اسكندرانى

حدثنا أبو الوليد قال: حدثنا شعبة، عن عبد الله بن عبد الله بن جبر قال:
 سمعت أنس بن مالك يقول: كان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم والمرأة من نسائه، يغتسلان من إناء واحد. زاد مسلم ووهب، عن شعبة: من الجنابة

----------


## اسكندرانى

حدثنا محمد بن محبوب قال: حدثنا عبد الواحد قال: حدثنا الأعمش، عن سالم بن أبي الجعد،عن كريب مولى ابن عباس، عن ابن عباس قال: قالت ميمونة:
 وضعت لرسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ماء يغتسل به، فأفرغ على يديه، فغسلهما مرتين أو ثلاثا، ثم أفرغ بيمينه على شماله، فغسل مذاكيره، ثم دلك يده بالأرض، ثم مضمض واستنشق، ثم غسل وجهه ويديه، وغسل رأسه ثلاثا، ثم أفرغ على جسده، ثم تنحى من مقامه، فغسل قدميه.

----------


## اسكندرانى

حدثنا موسى بن إسماعيل قال: حدثنا أبو عوانة: حدثنا الأعمش، عن سالم بن أبي الجعد، عن كريب مولى ابن عباس، عن ابن عباس، عن ميمونة بنت الحارث قالت:
 وضعت لرسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم غسلا وسترته، فصب على يده، فغسلهما مرة أو مرتين - قال سليمان: لا أدري، أذكر الثالثة أم لا - ثم أفرغ بيمينه على شماله، فغسل فرجه، ثم دلك يده بالأرض أو بالحائط، ثم تمضمض واستنشق، وغسل وجهه ويديه، وغسل رأسه، ثم صب على جسده، ثم تنحى فغسل قديمه، فناولته خرقة، فقال بيده هكذا، ولم يردها.

----------


## اسكندرانى

حدثنا محمد بن بشار قال: حدثنا ابن أبي عدي، ويحيى بن سعيد، عن شعبة، عن إبراهيم بن محمد بن المنتشر، عن أبيه قال: ذكرته لعائشة فقالت:
 يرحم الله أبا عبد الرحمن، كنت أطيب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، فيطوف على نسائه، ثم يصبح محرما ينضخ طيبا.

----------


## اسكندرانى

حدثنا محمد بن بشار قال: حدثنا معاذ بن هشام قال: حدثني أبي، عن قتادة قال: حدثنا أنس بن مالك قال:
 كان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يدور على نسائه في الساعة الواحدة، من الليل والنهار، وهن إحدى عشرة. قال: قلت لأنس: أو كان يطيقه؟ قال: كنا نتحدث أنه أعطي قوة ثلاثين.
وقال سعيد، عن قتادة: إن أنسا حدثهم: تسع نسوة.

----------


## اسكندرانى

حدثنا أبو الوليد قال: حدثنا زائدة، عن أبي حصين، عن أبي عبد الرحمن، عن علي قال:
 كنت رجلا مذاء، فأمرت رجلا أن يسأل النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، لمكان ابنته، فسأل فقال: (توضأ واغسل ذكرك).

----------


## اسكندرانى

حدثنا أبو النعمان قال: حدثنا أبو عوانة، عن إبراهيم بن محمد بن المنتشر، عن أبيه قال:
 سألت عائشة، فذكرت لها قول ابن عمر: ما أحب أن أصبح محرما أنضخ طيبا، فقالت عائشة: أنا طيبت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، ثم طاف في نسائه، ثم أصبح محرما.

----------


## اسكندرانى

حدثنا آدم قال: حدثنا شعبة قال: حدثنا الحكم، عن إبراهيم، عن الأسود، عن عائشة قالت:
 كأني أنظر إلى وبيص الطيب، في مفرق النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وهو محرم

----------


## اسكندرانى

حدثنا عبدان قال: أخبرنا عبد الله قال: أخبرنا هشام بن عروة، عن أبيه، عن عائشة قالت:
 كان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم إذا اغتسل من الجنابة، غسل يديه، وتوضأ وضوءه للصلاة، ثم اغتسل، ثم يخلل بيده شعره، حتى إذا ظن أنه قد أروى بشرته، أفاض عليه الماء ثلاث مرات، ثم غسل سائر جسده. وقالت: كنت أغتسل أنا ورسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم من إناء واحد، نغرف منه جميعا

----------


## اسكندرانى

حدثنا يوسف بن عيسى قال: أخبرنا الفضل بن موسى قال: أخبرنا الأعمش، عن سالم، عن كريب مولى ابن عباس، عن ابن عباس عن ميمونة قالت:
 وضع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وضوءا لجنابة، فأكفأ بيمينه على شماله مرتين أو ثلاثا، ثم غسل فرجه، ثم ضرب يده بالأرض أو الحائط، مرتين أو ثلاثا، ثم مضمض واستنشق، وغسل وجهه وذراعيه، ثم أفاض على رأسه الماء، ثم غسل جسده، ثم تنحى فغسل رجليه، قالت: فأتيته بخرقة فلم يردها، فجعل ينفض بيده

----------


## اسكندرانى

حدثنا عبد الله بن محمد قال: حدثنا عثمان بن عمر قال: أخبرنا يونس، عن الزهري، عن أبي سلمة، عن أبي هريرة قال:
 أقيمت الصلاة وعدلت الصفوف قياما، فخرج إلينا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، فلما قام في مصلاه، ذكر أنه جنب، فقال لنا: (مكانكم). ثم رجع فاغتسل، ثم خرج إلينا ورأسه يقطر، فكبر فصلينا معه.
تابعه عبد الأعلى،عن معمر، عن الزهري. ورواه الأوزاعي، عن الزهري

----------


## اسكندرانى

حدثنا عبدان قال: أخبرنا أبو حمزة قال: سمعت الأعمش، عن سالم،، عن كريب، عن ابن عباس قال: قالت ميمونة:
 وضعت للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم غسلا، فسترته بثوب، وصب على يديه فعسلهما، ثم صب بيمينه على شماله فغسل فرجه، فضرب بيده الأرض فمسحهما، ثم غسلها، فمضمض واستنشق، وغسل وجهه وذراعيه، ثم صب على رأسه، وأفاض على جسده، ثم تنحى فغسل قدميه، فناولته ثوبا فلم يأخذه، فانطلق وهو ينفض يديه

----------


## اسكندرانى

حدثنا خلاد بن يحيى قال: حدثنا إبراهيم بن نافع، عن الحسن بن مسلم، عن صفية بنت شيبة، عن عائشة قالت: كنا إذا أصابت إحدانا جنابة، أخذت بيديها ثلاثا فوق رأسها، ثم بيدها على شقها الأيمن، وبيدها الأخرى على شقها الأيسر.

----------


## اسكندرانى

حدثنا إسحق بن نصر قال: حدثنا عبد الرزاق، عن معمر، عن همام بن منبه، عن أبي هريرة، عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال:
 (كانت بنو إسرائيل يغتسلون عراة، ينظر بعضهم إلى بعض، وكان موسى يغتسل وحده، فقالوا: والله ما يمنع موسى أن يغتسل معنا إلا أنه آدر، فذهب مرة يغتسل، فوضع ثوبه على حجر، ففر الحجر بثوبه، فخرج موسى في إثره، يقول: ثوبي يا حجر، حتى نظرت بنو إسرائيل إلى موسى، فقالوا: والله ما بموسى من بأس، وأخذ ثوبه، فطفق بالحجر ضربا). فقال أبو هريرة: والله إنه لندب بالحجر، ستة أو سبعة، ضربا بالحجر.

----------


## اسكندرانى

وعن أبي هريرة، عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال:
 (بينا أيوب يغتسل عريانا، فخر عليه جراد من ذهب، فجعل أيوب يحتثي في ثوبه، فناداه ربه: يا أيوب، ألم أكن أغنيتك عما ترى؟ قال: بلى وعزتك، ولكن لا غنى بي عن بركتك).
ورواه إبراهيم، عن موسى بن عقبة، عن صفوان، عن عطاء بن يسار، عن أبي هريرة، عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: (بينا أيوب يغتسل عريانا).

----------


## اسكندرانى

حدثنا عبد الله بن مسلمة، عن مالك، عن أبي النضر، مولى عمر بن عبيد الله: أن أبا مرة، مولى أم هانىء بنت أبي طالب أخبره:
 أنه سمع أم هانىء بنت أبي طالب تقول: ذهبت إلى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم عام الفتح، فوجدته يغتسل وفاطمة تستره، فقال: (من هذه). فقلت: أنا أم هانىء.

----------


## اسكندرانى

حدثنا عبدان قال: أخبرنا عبد الله قال: أخبرنا سفيان، عن الأعمش، عن سالم بن أبي الجعد، عن كريب، عن ابن عباس، عن ميمونة قالت:
 سترت النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وهو يغتسل من الجنابة، فغسل يديه، ثم صب بيمينه على شماله، فغسل فرجه وما أصابه، ثم مسح بيده على الحائط أو الأرض، ثم توضأ وضوءه للصلاة غير رجليه، ثم أفاض على جسده الماء، ثم تنحى فغسل قدميه.
تابعه أبو عوانة، وابن فضيل في الستر.

----------


## اسكندرانى

حدثنا عبد الله بن يوسف قال: أخبرنا مالك، عن هشام بن عروة، عن أبيه، عن زينب بنت أبي سلمة، عن أم سلمة أم المؤمنين أنها قالت:
 جاءت أم سليم، أمرأة أبي طلحة، إلى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فقالت: يا رسول الله، إن الله لا يستحيي من الحق، هل على المرأة من غسل إذا هي احتلمت؟ فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: (نعم إذا رأت الماء).

----------


## اسكندرانى

حدثنا علي بن عبد الله قال: حدثنا يحيى قال: حدثنا حميد قال: حدثنا بكر، عن أبي رافع، عن أبي هريرة:
 أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لقيه في بعض طريق المدينة وهو جنب، فانخنست منه، فذهب فاغتسل ثم جاء، فقال: (أين كنت يا أبا هريرة) قال: كنت جنبا، فكرهت أن أجالسك وأنا على غير طهارة، فقال: (سبحان الله، إن المسلم لا ينجس).

----------


## اسكندرانى

حدثنا عبد الأعلى بن حماد قال: حدثنا يزيد بن زريع قال: حدثنا سعيد، عن قتادة: أن أنس بن مالك حدثهم:
 أن نبي الله صلى الله عليه وسلم كان يطوف على نسائه، في الليلة الواحدة، وله يومئذ تسع نسوة.

----------


## اسكندرانى

حدثنا عياش قال: حدثنا عبد الأعلى: حدثنا حميد، عن بكر، عن أبي رافع، عن أبي هريرة قال:
 لقيني رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وأنا جنب، فأخذ بيدي، فمشيت معه حتى قعد، فانسللت، فأتيت الرحل، فاغتسلت ثم جئت وهو قاعد، فقال: (أين كنت يا أبا هر). فقلت له، فقال: (سبحان الله يا أبا هر، إن المؤمن لا ينجس).

----------


## اسكندرانى

حدثنا أبو نعيم قال: حدثنا هشام وشيبان، عن يحيى، عن أبي سلمة قال: سألت عائشة:
 أكان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يرقد وهو جنب؟ قالت: نعم، ويتوضأ.

----------


## اسكندرانى

حدثنا قتيبة قال: حدثنا الليث، عن نافع، عن ابن عمر:
 أن عمر بن الخطاب: سأل رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: أيرقد أحدنا وهو جنب؟ قال: (نعم إذا توضأ أحدكم فليرقد وهو جنب).

----------


## اسكندرانى

حدثنا يحيى بن بكير قال: حدثنا الليث، عن عبيد الله بن أبي جعفر، عن محمد بن عبد الرحمن، عن عروة، عن عائشة قالت:
 كان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم إذا أراد أن ينام، وهو جنب، غسل فرجه، وتوضأ للصلاة.

----------


## اسكندرانى

حدثنا موسى بن إسماعيل قال: حدثنا جويرية، عن نافع، عن عبد الله قال:
 استفتى عمر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: أينام أحدنا وهو جنب؟ قال: (نعم إذا توضأ).

----------


## اسكندرانى

حدثنا عبد الله بن يوسف قال: أخبرنا مالك، عن عبد الله بن دينار، عن عبد الله بن عمر أنه قال:
 ذكر عمر بن الخطاب لرسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: أنه تصيبه الجنابة من الليل، فقال له رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: (توضأ، واغسل ذكرك، ثم نم).

----------


## اسكندرانى

حدثنا معاذ بن فضالة قال: حدثنا هشام (ح). وحدثنا أبو نعيم، عن هشام، عن قتادة، عن الحسن، عن أبي هريرة، عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال:
 (إذا جلس بين شعبها الأربع، ثم جهدها، فقد وجب الغسل).
تابعه عمرو بن مرزوق، عن شعبة: مثله. وقال موسى: حدثنا أبان قال: حدثنا قتادة: أخبرنا الحسن: مثله.

----------


## اسكندرانى

حدثنا أبو معمر: حدثنا عبد الوارث، عن الحسين، قال يحيى: وأخبرني أبو سلمة: أن عطاء بن يسار أخبره: أن زيد بن خالد الجهني أخبره: أنه سأل عثمان فقال:
 أرأيت إذا جامع الرجل امرأته فلم يمن؟ قال عثمان: يتوضأ كما يتوضأ للصلاة، ويغسل ذكره. قال عثمان: سمعته من رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم. فسألت عن ذلك علي بن أبي طالب، والزبير بن العوام، وطلحة بن عبيد الله، وأبي بن كعب، رضي الله عنهم، فأمروه بذلك.
قال يحيى: وأخبرني أبو سلمة: أن عروة بن الزبير أخبره: أن أبا أيوب أخبره: أنه سمع ذلك من رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم.

----------


## اسكندرانى

حدثنا مسدد: حدثنا يحيى، عن هشام بن عروة قال: أخبرني أبو أيوب قال: أخبرني أبي بن كعب أنه قال:
 يا رسول الله، إذا جامع الرجل المرأة فلم ينزل؟ قال: (يغسل ما مس المرأة منه، ثم يتوضأ ويصلي).
قال أبو عبد الله: الغسل أحوط، وذاك الآخر، وإنما بينا لاختلافهم

----------


## اسكندرانى

حدثنا علي بن عبد الله قال: حدثنا سفيان قال: سمعت عبد الرحمن بن القاسم قال: سمعت القاسم يقول: سمعت عائشة تقول:
 خرجنا لا نرى إلا الحج، فلما كنا بسرف حضت، فدخل علي رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وأنا أبكي، قال: (ما لك أنفست). قلت: نعم، قال: (إن هذا أمر كتبه الله على بنات آدم، فاقضي ما يقضي الحاج، غير أن لا تطوفي بالبيت). قالت: وضحى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم عن نسائه بالبقر.

----------


## اسكندرانى

حدثنا عبد الله بن يوسف قال: حدثنا مالك، عن هشام بن عروة، عن أبيه، عن عائشة قالت:
 كنت أرجل رأس رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وأنا حائض

----------


## اسكندرانى

حدثنا إبراهيم بن موسى قال: أخبرنا هشام بن يوسف: أن ابن جريج أخبرهم قال: أخبرني هشام، عن عروة أنه سئل:
 أتخدمني الحائض، أو تدنو مني المرأة وهي جنب؟ فقال عروة: كل ذلك علي هين، وكل ذلك تخدمني، وليس على أحد في ذلك بأس، أخبرتني عائشة: أنها كانت ترجل، تعني رأس رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، وهي حائض، ورسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم حينئذ مجاور في المسجد، يدني لها رأسه، وهي في حجرتها، فترجله وهي حائض.

----------


## اسكندرانى

حدثنا أبو نعيم الفضل بن دكين: سمع زهيرا، عن منصور بن صفية: أن أمه حدثته: أن عائشة حدثتها:
 أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: كان يتكىء في حجري وأنا حائض، ثم يقرأ القرآن.

----------


## اسكندرانى

حدثنا المالكي بن إبراهيم قال: حدثنا هشام، عن يحيى بن أبي كثير، عن أبي سلمة: أن زينب بنت أم سلمة حدثته: أن أم سلمة حدثتها قالت:
 بينا أنا مع النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، مضطجعة في خميصة، إذ حضت، فانسللت، فأخذت ثياب حيضتي، قال: (أنفست). قلت: نعم، فدعاني، فاضطجعت معه في الخميلة

----------


## اسكندرانى

حدثنا قبيصة قال: حدثنا سفيان، عن منصور، عن إبراهيم، عن الأسود، عن عائشة قالت:
 كنت أغتسل أنا والنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم من إناء واحد، كلانا جنب، وكان يأمرني فأتزر، فيباشرني وأنا حائض، وكان يخرج رأسه إلي وهو معتكف، فأغسله وأنا حائض.

----------


## اسكندرانى

حدثنا إسماعيل بن خليل قال: أخبرنا علي بن مسهر قال: أخبرنا أبو إسحاق، هو الشيباني، عن عبد الرحمن بن الأسود، عن أبيه، عن عائشة قالت: كانت إحدانا إذا كانت حائضا، فأراد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أن يباشرها، أمرها أن تتزر في فور حيضتها، ثم يباشرها. قالت: وأيكم يملك إربه، كما كان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يملك إربه.
تابعه خالد وجرير عن الشيباني.

----------


## اسكندرانى

حدثنا أبو النعمان قال: حدثنا عبد الواحد قال: حدثنا الشيباني قال: حدثنا عبد الله بن شداد قال: سمعت ميمونة:
 كان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، إذا أراد أن يباشر امرأة من نسائه، أمرها فاتزرت وهي حائض. ورواه سفيان عن الشيباني

----------


## اسكندرانى

- حدثنا سعيد بن أبي مريم قال: أخبرنا محمد بن جعفر قال: أخبرني زيد، هو ابن أسلم، عن عياض بن عبد الله، عن أبي سعيد الخدري قال:
خرج رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم في أضحى، أو فطر، إلى المصلى، فمر على النساء، فقال: (يا معشر النساء تصدقن فإني أريتكن أكثر أهل النار). فقلن: وبم يا رسول الله؟ قال: (تكثرن اللعن، وتكفرن العشير، ما رأيت من ناقصات عقل ودين أذهب للب الرجل الحازم من إحداكن). قلن: وما نقصان ديننا وعقلنا يا رسول الله؟ قال: (أليس شهادة المرأة مثل نصف شهادة الرجل). قلن: بلى، قال: (فذلك من نقصان عقلها، أليس إذا حاضت لم تصل ولم تصم). قلن: بلى، قال: (فذلك من نقصان دينها)

----------


## اسكندرانى

حدثنا أبو نعيم قال: حدثنا عبد العزيز بن أبي سلمة، عن عبد الرحمن بن القاسم، عن القاسم بن محمد، عن عائشة قالت:
 خرجنا مع النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لا نذكر إلا الحج، فلما جئنا سرف، طمثت، فدخل علي النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وأنا أبكي، فقال: (ما يبكيك). قلت: لوددت والله أني لم أحج العام. قال: (لعلك نفست). قلت: نعم، قال: (فإن ذلك شيء كتبه الله على بنات آدم، فافعلي ما يفعل الحاج، غير أن لا تطوفي بالبيت حتى تطهري).

----------


## اسكندرانى

حدثنا عبد الله بن يوسف قال: أخبرنا مالك، عن هشام بن عروة، عن أبيه، عن عائشة أنها قالت:
 قالت فاطمة بنت أبي حبيش لرسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: يا رسول الله، إني لا أطهر، أفادع الصلاة، فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: (إنما ذلك عرق وليس بالحيضة، فإذا أقبلت الحيضة فاتركي الصلاة، فإذا ذهب قدرها، فاغسلي عنك الدم وصلي).

----------


## اسكندرانى

حدثنا عبد الله بن يوسف قال: أخبرنا مالك، عن هشام، عن فاطمة بنت المنذر، عن أسماء بنت أبي بكر أنها قالت:
 سألت امرأة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فقالت: يا رسول الله، أرأيت إحدانا، إذا أصاب ثوبها الدم من الحيضة، كيف تصنع؟ فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: (إذا أصاب ثوب إحداكن الدم من الحيضة، فلتقرصه، ثم لتنضحه بماء، ثم لتصلي فيه).

----------


## اسكندرانى

حدثنا أصبغ قال: أخبرني ابن وهب قال: أخبرني عمرو بن الحارث، عن عبد الرحمن بن القاسم: حدثه عن أبيه، عن عائشة قالت:
 كانت إحدانا تحيض، ثم تقترص الدم من ثوبها عند طهرها، فتغسله وتنضح على سائره، ثم تصلي فيه.

----------


## اسكندرانى

حدثنا إسحق قال: حدثنا خالد بن عبد الله، عن خالد، عن عكرمة، عن عائشة:
 أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم اعتكف معه بعض نسائه، وهي مستحاضة ترى الدم، فربما وضعت الطست تحتها من الدم. وزعم: أن عائشة رأت ماء العصفر، فقالت: كأن هذا شيء كانت فلانة تجده

----------


## اسكندرانى

حدثنا قتيبة قال: حدثنا يزيد بن زريع، عن خالد، عن عكرمة، عن عائشة قال:
 اعتكفت مع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم امرأة من أزواجه، فكانت ترى الدم والصفرة، والطست تحتها، وهي تصلي.

----------


## اسكندرانى

حدثنا مسدد قال: حدثنا معتمر، عن خالد،عن عكرمة، عن عائشة:
 أن بعض أمهات المؤمنين اعتكفت وهي مستحاضة

----------


## اسكندرانى

حدثنا أبو نعيم قال: حدثنا إبراهيم بن نافع، عن ابن أبي نجيح، عن مجاهد قال: قالت عائشة:
 ما كان لإحدانا إلا ثوب واحد، تحيض فيه، فإذا أصابه شيء من دم، قالت بريقها، فقصعته بظفرها

----------


## اسكندرانى

حدثنا عبد الله بن عبد الوهاب قال: حدثنا حماد بن زيد، عن أيوب، عن حفصة، قال أبو عبد الله: أو هشام بن حسان، عن حفصة، عن أم عطية، عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قالت:
 كنا ننهى أن نحد على ميت فوق ثلاث، إلا على زوج أربعة أشهر وعشرا، ولا نكتحل، ولا نتطيب، ولا نلبس ثوبا مصبوغا إلا ثوب عصب، وقد رخص لنا عند الطهر، إذا اغتسلت إحدانا من محيضها، في نبذة من كست أظفار، وكنا ننهى عن اتباع الجنائز.
قال: رواه هشام بن حسان، عن حفصة، عن أم عطية، عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم

----------


## اسكندرانى

حدثنا يحيى قال: حدثنا ابن عيينة، عن منصور بن صفية، عن أمه، عن عائشة:
 أن امرأة سألت النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم عن غسلها من المحيض. فأمرها كيف تغتسل، قال: (خذي فرصة من مسك فتطهري بها). قالت: كيف أتطهر؟ قال: (تطهري بها) قالت: كيف؟ قال: (سبحان الله، تطهري). فاجتبذتها إلي، فقلت: تتبعي بها أثر الدم.

----------


## اسكندرانى

حدثنا مسلم قال: حدثنا وهيب: حدثنا منصور، عن أمه، عن عائشة: أن امرأة من الأنصار، قالت للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: كيف أغتسل من المحيض؟ قال: (خذي فرصة ممسكة، فتوضئي ثلاثا). ثم إن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم استحيا، فأعرض بوجهه، أو قال: (توضئي بها). فأخذتها فجذبتها، فأخبرتها بما يريد النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم.

----------


## اسكندرانى

حدثنا موسى بن إسماعيل: حدثنا إبراهيم: حدثنا ابن شهاب، عن عروة: أن عائشة قالت:
 أهللت مع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم في حجة الوداع، فكنت ممن تمتع ولم يسق الهدي، فزعمت أنها حائض، ولم تطهر حتى دخلت ليلة عرفة، فقالت: يا رسول الله، هذه ليلة عرفة، وإنما كنت تمتعت بعمرة؟ فقال لها رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: (انقضي رأسك، وامتشطي وأمسكي عن عمرتك). ففعلت، فلما قضيت الحج، أمر عبد الرحمن، ليلة الحصبة، فأعمرني من التنعيم، مكان عمرتي التي نسكت.

----------


## اسكندرانى

- حدثنا عبيد بن إسماعيل قال: حدثنا أبو أسامة، عن هشام، عن أبيه، عن عائشة قالت:
 خرجنا موافين لهلال ذي الحجة، فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: (من أحب أن يهل بعمرة فليهلل، فإني لولا أني هديت لأهلك بعمرة). فأهل بعضهم بعمرة وأهل بعضهم بحج، وكنت أنا ممن أهل بعمرة، فأدركني يوم عرفة وأنا حائض، فشكوت إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال: (دعي عمرتك، وانقضي رأسك، وامتشطي وأهلي بحج). ففعلت، حتى إذا كان ليلة الحصبة، أرسل معي أخي عبد الرحمن بن أبي بكر، فخرجت إلى التنعيم، فأهللت بعمرة مكان عمرتي.
قال هشام: ولم يكن في شيء من ذلك، هدي ولا صوم ولا صدقة

----------


## اسكندرانى

حدثنا مسدد قال: حدثنا حماد، عن عبيد الله بن أبي بكر، عن أنس بن مالك، عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: (إن الله عز وجل وكل بالرحم ملكا يقول: يا رب نطفة، يا رب علقة، يا رب مضغة، فإذا أراد أن يقضي خلقه قال: أذكر أم أنثى، شقي أم سعيد، فما الرزق والأجل، فيكتب في بطن أمه).

----------


## اسكندرانى

- حدثنا يحيى بن بكير قال: حدثنا الليث، عن عقيل، عن ابن شهاب، عن عروة، عن عائشة قالت:
 خرجنا مع النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في حجة الوداع، فمنا من أهل بعمرة، ومنا من أهل بحج، فقدمنا مكة، فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: (من أحرم بعمرة ولم يهد فليحلل، ومن أحرم بعمرة وأهدى فلا يحل، حتى يحل بنحر هديه، ومن أهل بحج فليتم حجه). قالت: فحضت، فلم أزل حائضا حتى كان يوم عرفة، ولم أهلل إلا بعمرة، فأمرني النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: أن أنقض رأسي، وأمتشط، وأهل بحج، وأترك العمرة، ففعلت ذلك، حتى قضيت حجي، فبعث معي عبد الرحمن بن أبي بكر، وأمرني أن أعتمر مكان عمرتي من التنعيم.

----------


## اسكندرانى

حدثنا عبد الله بن محمد قال: حدثنا سفيان، عن هشام، عن أبيه، عن عائشة:
 أن فاطمة بنت أبي حبيش كانت تستحاض، فسألت النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال: (ذلك عرق، وليست بالحيضة، فإذا أقبلت الحيضة، فدعي الصلاة، وإذا أدبرت فاغتسلي وصلي).

----------


## اسكندرانى

حدثنا موسى بن إسماعيل قال: حدثنا همام قال: حدثنا قتادة قال: حدثتني معاذة:
 أن امرأة قالت لعائشة: أتجزي إحدانا صلاتها إذا طهرت؟ فقالت: أحرورية أنت؟ كنا نحيض مع النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، فلا يأمرنا به، أو قالت: فلا نفعله

----------


## اسكندرانى

حدثنا سعد بن حفص قال: حدثنا شيبان، عن يحيى، عن أبي سلمة، عن زينب بنت أبي سلمة حدثته: أن أم سلمة قالت:
 حضت وأنا مع النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في الخميلة، فانسللت، فخرجت منها، فأخذت ثياب حيضتي فلبستها، فقال لي رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: (أنفست). قلت: نعم، فدعاني، فأدخلني معه في الخميلة.
قالت: وحدثتني: أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: كان يقبلها وهو صائم، وكنت أغتسل، أنا والنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، من إناء واحد من الجنابة.

----------


## اسكندرانى

حدثنا معاذ بن فضالة قال: حدثنا هشام، عن يحيى، عن أبي سلمة، عن زينب بنت أبي سلمة، عن أم سلمة قالت:
 بينا أنا مع النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، مضطجعة في حميلة، حضت فانسللت، فأخذت ثياب حيضتي، فقال: (أنفست). فقلت: نعم، فدعاني، فاضطجعت معه في الخميلة

----------


## اسكندرانى

حدثنا محمد، هو ابن سلام، قال: أخبرنا عبد الوهاب، عن أيوب، عن حفصة قالت:
 كنا نمنع عواتقنا أن يخرجن في العيدين، فقدمت امرأة، فنزلت قصر بني خلف، فحدثت عن أختها، وكان زوج أختها غزا مع النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ثنتي عشرة، وكانت أختي معه في ست، قالت: كنا نداوي الكلمى، ونقوم على المرضى، فسألت أختي النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: أعلى إحدانا بأس، إذا لم يكن لها جلباب، أن لا تخرج؟ قال: (لتلبسها صاحبتها من جلبابها، ولتشهد الخير، ودعوة المسلمين). فلما قدمت أم عطية، سألتها: أسمعت النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم؟ قالت: بأبي، نعم، وكانت لا تذكره إلا قالت بأبي، سمعته يقول: (يخرج العواتق، وذوات الخدور، أو العواتق ذوات الخدور، والحيض، وليشهدن الخير، ودعوة المؤمنين، ويعتزل الحيض المصلى). قالت حفصة: فقلت: الحيض؟ فقالت: أليس تشهد عرفة، كذا وكذ

----------


## اسكندرانى

حدثنا أحمد بن أبي رجاء قال: حدثنا أبو أسامة قال: سمعت هشام بن عروة قال: أخبرني أبي، عن عائشة:
 أن فاطمة بنت أبي حبيش، سألت النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قالت: إني أستحاض فلا أطهر، أفأدع الصلاة؟ فقال: (لا، إن ذلك عرق، ولكن دعي الصلاة قدر الأيام التي كنت تحيضين فيها، ثم اغتسلي وصلي).

----------


## اسكندرانى

- حدثنا قتيبة بن سعيد قال: حدثنا إسماعيل، عن أيوب، عن محمد، عن أم عطية قالت:
 كنا لا نعد الكدرة والصفرة شيئا.

----------


## اسكندرانى

حدثنا إبراهيم بن المنذر قال: حدثنا معن قال: حدثني ابن أبي ذئب، عن ابن شهاب، عن عروة، وعن عمرة، عن عائشة زوج النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم:
 أن أم حبيبة استحضيت سبع سنين، فسألت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم عن ذلك، فأمرها أن تغتسل، فقال: (هذا عرق). فكانت تغتسل لكل صلاة.

----------


## اسكندرانى

حدثنا عبد الله بن يوسف: أخبرنا مالك، عن عبد الله بن أبي بكر بن محمد بن عمرو بن حازم، عن أبيه، عن عمرة بنت عبد الرحمن، عن عائشة زوج النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم:
 أنها قالت لرسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: يا رسول الله، إن صفية بنت حيي قد حاضت؟ قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: (لعلها تحبسنا، ألم تكن طافت معكن). فقالوا: بلى، قال: (فاخرجي).

----------


## اسكندرانى

حدثنا معلى بن أسد قال: حدثنا وهيب، عن عبد الله بن طاوس، عن أبيه، عن ابن عباس قال:
 رحض للحائض أن تنفر إذا حاضت.
وكان ابن عمر يقول في أول أمره: إنها لا تنفر، ثم سمعته يقول: تنفر، إن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم رخص لهن.

----------


## loly_h

*نادر* *
مجهود يستحق الشكر 
و

و
جزيت الفرح .**.**.
*

----------


## اسكندرانى

حدثنا أحمد بن يونس، عن زهير قال: حدثنا هشام، عن عروة، عن عائشة قالت:
 قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: (إذا أقبلت الحيضة فدعي الصلاة، وإذا أدبرت فاغسلي عنك الدم وصلي).

----------


## اسكندرانى

- حدثنا أحمد بن أبي سريج قال: أخبرنا شبابة قال: أخبرنا شعبة، عن حسين المعلم، عن ابن بريدة، عن سمرة بن جندب:
 أن امرأة ماتت في بطن، فصلى عليها النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، فقام وسطها

----------


## اسكندرانى

حدثنا الحسن بن مدرك قال: حدثنا يحيى بن حماد قال: أخبرنا أبو عوانة، اسمه الوضاح، من كتابه قال: أخبرنا سليمان الشيباني، عن عبد الله بن شداد قال:
 سمعت خالتي ميمونة، زوج النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: أنها كانت تكون حائضا لا تصلي، وهي مفترشة بحذاء مسجد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، وهو يصلي على خمرته، إذا سجد أصابني بعض ثوبة

----------


## اسكندرانى

حدثنا عبد الله بن يوسف قال: أخبرنا مالك، عن عبد الرحمن بن القاسم، عن أبيه، عن عائشة زوج النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قالت:
 خرجنا مع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم في بعض أسفاره، حتى إذا كنا بالبيداء، أو بدأت الجيش، انقطع عقد لي، فأقام رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم على التماسه، وأقام الناس معه، وليسوا على ماء، فأتى الناس إلى أبي بكر الصديق، فقالو: ألا ترى ما صنعت عائشة؟ أقامت برسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم والناس، وليسوا على ماء، وليس معهم ماء، فجاء أبو بكر، ورسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم واضع رأسه على فخذي قد نام، فقال: حبست رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم والناس، وليسوا على ماء، وليس معهم ماء، فقالت عائشة: فعاتبني أبو بكر، وقال ما شاء الله أن يقول، وجعل يطعنني بيده في خاصرتي، فلا يمنعني من التحرك إلا مكان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم على فخذي، فقام رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم حين أصبح على غير ماء، فأنزل الله آية التيمم فتيموا، فقال أسيد بن الحضير: ما هي بأول بركتكم يا آل أبي بكر، قال: فبعثنا البعير الذي كنت عليه، فأصبنا العقد تحته.

----------


## اسكندرانى

حدثنا محمد بن سنان قال: حدثنا هشيم (ح). قال: وحدثني سعيد بن النضر قال: أخبرنا هشيم قال: أخبرنا سيار قال: حدثنا يزيد، هو ابن صهيب الفقير، قال: أخبرنا جابر بن عبد الله:
 أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: (أعطيت خمسا، لم يعطهن أحد قبلي: نصرت بالرعب مسيرة شهر، وجعلت لي الأرض مسجدا وطهورا، فأيما رجل من أمتي أدركته الصلاة فليصل، وأحلت لي المغانم ولم تحل لأحد قبلي، وأعطيت الشفاعة، وكان النبي يبعث إلى قومه خاصة، وبعثت إلى الناس عامة

----------


## اسكندرانى

حدثنا زكرياء بن يحيى قال: حدثنا عبد الله بن نمير قال: حدثنا هشام بن عروة، عن أبيه، عن عائشة:
 أنها استعارت من أسماء قلادة فهلكت، فبعث رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم رجلا فوجدها، فأدركتهم الصلاة وليس معهم ماء، فصلوا، فشكوا ذلك إلى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، فأنزل الله آية التيمم، فقال أسيد بن حضير لعائشة: جزاك الله خيرا، فوالله ما نزل بك أمر تكرهينه، إلا جعل الله ذلك لك وللمسلمين فيه خيرا.

----------


## اسكندرانى

حدثنا يحيى بن بكير قال: حدثنا الليث، عن جعفر بن ربيعة، عن الأعرج قال: سمعت عميرا، مولى ابن عباس، قال:
 أقبلت أنا وعبد الله بن يسار، مولى ميمونة زوج النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، حتى دخلنا على أبي جهيم بن الحارث بن الصمة الأنصاري، فقال أبو الجهيم: أقبل النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم من نحو بئر جمل، فلقيه رجل فسلم عليه، فلم يرد عليه النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، حتى أقبل على الجدار، فمسح بوجهه ويديه، ثم رد عليه السلام.

----------


## اسكندرانى

حدثنا آدم قال: حدثنا شعبة: حدثنا الحكم، عن ذر، عن سعيد بن عبد الرحمن بن أبزى، عن أبيه قال:
 جاء رجل إلى عمر بن الخطاب فقال: إني أجنبت فلم أصب الماء، فقال عمار بن ياسر لعمر بن الخطاب: أما تذكر أنا كنا في سفر أنا وأنت، فأا أنت فلم تصل، وأما أنا فتمعكت فصليت، فذكرت ذلك للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، فقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: (إنما كان يكفيك هكذا). فضرب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بكفيه الأرض، ونفخ فيهما، ثم مسح بهما وجهه وكفيه

----------


## اسكندرانى

حدثنا حجاج قال: أخبرنا شعبة: أخبرني الحكم، عن ذر، عن سعيد بن عبد الرحمن بن أبزى، عن أبيه:
 قال عمار بهذا، وضرب شعبة بيديه الأرض، ثم أدناهما من فيه، ثم مسح وجهه وكفيه.
وقال النضر: أخبرنا شعبة، عن الحكم قال: سمعت ذرا يقول: عن ابن عبد الرحمن بن أبزى. قال الحكم: وقد سمعته من ابن عبد الرحمن، عن أبيه قال: قال عمار

----------


## اسكندرانى

حدثنا سليمان بن حرب قال: حدثنا شعبة، عن الحكم، عن ذر، عن ابن عبد الرحمن بن أبزى، عن أبيه:
 أنه شهد عمر، وقال له عمار: كنا في سرية فأجنبنا. وقال تفل فيها.

----------


## اسكندرانى

حدثنا محمد بن كثير: أخبرنا شعبة، عن الحكم، عن ذر، عن ابن عبد الرحمن بن أبزى، عن عبد الرحمن قال:
 قال عمار لعمر: تمعكت، فأتيت النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال: (يكفيك الوجه والكفين).

----------


## اسكندرانى

حدثنا مسلم: حدثنا شعبة، عن الحكم، عن ذر، عن ابن عبد الرحمن، عن عبد الرحمن قال:
 شهدت عمر، فقال له عمار: وساق الحديث

----------


## اسكندرانى

حدثنا محمد بن بشار قال: حدثنا غندر: حدثنا شعبة، عن الحكم، عن ذر، عن ابن عبد الرحمن بن أبزى، عن أبيه قال:
 قال عمار: فضرب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بيده الأرض، فمسح وجهه وكفيه.

----------


## اسكندرانى

حدثنا مسدد قال: حدثني يحيى بن سعيد قال: حدثنا عوف قال: حدثنا أبو رجاء، عن عمران قال:
 كنا في سفر مع النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، وإنا أسرينا، حتى كنا في آخر الليل، وقعنا وقعة، ولا وقعة أحلى عند المسافر منها، فما أيقظنا إلا حر الشمس، وكان أول من استيقظ فلان ثم فلان ثم فلان - يسميهم أبو رجاء فنسي عوف - ثم عمر بن الخطاب الرابع، وكان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم إذا نام لم يوقظ حتى يكون هو يستيقظ، لأنا لا ندري ما يحدث له في نومه، فلما استيقظ عمر ورأى ما أصاب الناس، وكان رجلا جليدا، فكبر ورفع صوته بالتكبير، فما زال يكبر ويرفع صوته بالتكبير، حتى استيقظ بصوته النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، فلما استيقظ شكوا إليه الذي أصابهم، قال: (لا ضير أو لا يضير، ارتحلوا). فارتحل فسار غير بعيد، ثم نزل فدعا بالوضوء فتوضأ، ونودي بالصلاة فصلى بالناس، فلما انفتل من صلاته، إذا هو برجل معتزل لم يصل مع القوم، قال: (ما معنك يا فلان أن تصلي مع القوم). قال: أصابتني جنابة ولا ماء، قال: (عليك بالصعيد، فإنه يكفيك). ثم سار النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، فاشتكى إليه الناس من العطش، فنزل فدعا فلانا - كان يسميه أبو رجاء نسيه عوف - ودعا عليا فقال: (اذهبا فابتغيا الماء). فانطلقا، فتلقيا امرأة بين مزادتين، أو سطيحتين من ماء على بعير لها، فقالا لها: أين الماء؟ قالت: عهدي بالماء أمس هذه الساعة، ونفرنا خلوف، قالا لها: انطلقي إذا، قالت: إلى أين؟ قالا: إلى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، قالت: الذي يقال له الصابىء؟ قالا: هو الذي تعنين، فانطلقي، فجاءا بها إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وحدثاه الحديث، قال: فاستنزلوها عن بعيرها، ودعا النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بإناء، ففرغ فيه من أفواه المزادتين، أو سطيحتين، وأوكأ أفواهما، وأطلق العزالي، ونودي في الناس: اسقوا واستقوا، فسقى من شاء، واستقى من شاء، وكان آخر ذاك أن أعطى الذي أصابته الجنابة إناء من ماء، قال: (اذهب فأفرغه عليك). وهي قائمة تنظر إلى ما يفعل بمائها، وأيم الله، لقد أقلع عنها، وإنه ليخيل إلينا أنها أشد ملأة منها حين ابتدأ فيها، فقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: (اجمعوا لها). فجمعوا لها من بين عجوة ودقيقة وسويقة، حتى جمعوا لها طعاما، فجعلوها في ثوب، وحملوها على بعيرها ووضعوا الثوب بين يديها، قال لها: (تعليمن ما رزئنا من مائك شيئا، ولكن الله هو الذي أسقانا). فأتت أهلها وقد احتبست عنهم، قالوا: ما حبسك يا فلانة؟ قالت: العجب، لقيني رجلان، فذهبا بي إلى هذا الذي يقال له الصابىء، ففعل كذا وكذا، فوالله، إنه لأسحر الناس ممن بين هذه وهذه - وقالت بإصبعيها الوسطى والسبابة، فرفعتهما إلى السماء: تعني السماء والأرض - أو إنه لرسول الله حقا. فكان المسلمون بعد ذلك، يغيرون على من حولها من المشركين، ولا يصيبون الصرم الذي هي منه، فقالت يوما لقومها: ما أرى أن هؤلاء القوم يدعونكم عمدا، فهل لكم في الإسلام؟ فأطاعوها فدخلوا في الإسلام

----------


## اسكندرانى

حدثنا بشر بن خالد قال: حدثنا محمد، هو غندر، عن شعبة، عن سليمان، عن أبي وائل قال: قال أبو موسى لعبد الله بن مسعود:
 إذا لم يجد الماء لا يصلي؟ قال عبد الله: لو رخصت لهم في هذا، كان إذا وجد أحدهم البرد قال هكذا، يعني تيمم، وصلى. قال: قلت: فأين قول عمار لعمر؟ قال: إني لم أر عمر قنع بقول عمار

----------


## اسكندرانى

حدثنا عمر بن حفص قال: حدثنا أبي قال: حدثنا الأعمش قال: سمعت شقيق بن سلمة قال:
 كنت عند عبد الله وأبي موسى، فقال له أبو موسى: أرأيت يا أبا عبد الرحمن، إذا أجنب فلم يجد ماء، كيف يصنع؟ فقال عبد الله: لا يصلي حتى يجد الماء. فقال أبو موسى: فكيف تصنع بقول عمار، حين قال له النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: (كان يكفيك). قال: ألم تر عمر لم يقنع بذلك؟ فقال أبو موسى: فدعنا من قول عمار، كيف تصنع بهذه الآية؟ فما درى عبد الله ما يقول، فقال: إنا لو رخصنا لهم في هذا، لأوشك إذا برد على أحدهم الماء أن يدعه ويتيمم. فقلت لشقيق: فإنما كره عبد الله لهذا؟ قال: نعم

----------


## اسكندرانى

حدثنا محمد بن سلام قال: أخبرنا أبو معاوية، عن الأعمش، عن شقيق قال:
 كنت جالسا مع عبد الله وأبي موسى الأشعري، فقال له أبو موسى: لو أن رجلا أجنب، فلم يجد الماء شهرا، أما كان يتيمم ويصلي. فكيف تصنعون بهذه الآية في سورة المائدة: {فلم تجدوا ماء فتيمموا صعيدا طيبا}. فقال عبد الله: لو رخص لهم في هذا، لأوشكوا إذا برد عليهم الماء أن يتيمموا الصعيد. قلت: وإنما كرهتم هذا لذا؟ قال: نعم. فقال أبو موسى: ألم تسمع قول عمار لعمر: بعثني رسول الله في حاجة، فأجنبت فلم أجد الماء، فتمرغت في الصعيد كما تمرغ الدابة، فذكرت ذلك للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال: (إنما يكفيك أن تصنع هكذا). فضرب بكفه ضربة على الأرض، ثم نفضها، ثم مسح بها ظهر كفه بشماله، أو ظهر شماله بكفه، ثم مسح بها وجهه. فقال عبد الله: أفلم تر عمر لم يقنع بقول عمار.
وزاد يعلى: عن الأعمش، عن شقيق: كنت مع عبد الله وأبي وائل، فقال أبو موسى: ألم تسمع قول عمار لعمر: إن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بعثني أنا وأنت، فأجنبت، فتمعكت بالصعيد، فأتينا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فأخبرناه، فقال: (إنما كان يكفيك هذا). ومسح وجهه وكفيه واحدة

----------


## اسكندرانى

حدثنا عبدان قال: أخبرنا عبد الله قال: أخبرنا عوف، عن أبي رجاء قال: حدثنا عمران بن حصين الخزاعي: أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم رأى رجلا معتزلا، لم يصل في القوم، فقال: (يا فلان، ما منعك أن تصلي في القوم). فقال: يا رسول الله، أصابتني جنابة ولا ماء، قال: (عليك بالصعيد، فإنه يكفيك).

----------


## اسكندرانى

حدثنا محمد بن يوسف قال: حدثنا سفيان، عن خالد الحذاء، عن أبي قلابة، عن مالك بن الحويرث قال:
 أتى رجلان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يريدان السفر، فقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: (إذا أنتما خرجتما، فأذنا، ثم أقيما، ثم ليؤمكما أكبركما).

----------


## اسكندرانى

- حدثنا بدر بن المحبر قال: حدثنا شعبه قال: أخبرني حكم، عن إبن أبي ليلى، عن البراء قال:
 كان ركوع النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وسجوده، وبين السجدتين، وإذا رفع من الركوع، ما خلا القيام والقعود، قريبا من السواء.
[ 768، 786]

----------


## ابن البلد

جزاك الله خير الجزاء 
 :f:  :f:

----------

